# Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11



## David sf (19 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Ainda é cedo para este tópico, mas é mais apropriado responder aqui.



stormy disse:


> Para o outono/inverno preve-se uma descida das temperaturas globais devido á niña/ PDO-, sendo que o inverno que se aproxima talvez seja tão ou mais fresco que o deste ano só que muito mais seco (), com o outono a revelar-se normal, começando quente ( talvez humido) e acabando fresco e seco
> Suponho que estas previsões se baseiam num forte padrão de NAO+ com o AA em força no atlantico arrasatando algum frio de E/NE para a PI, sendo que mais a leste o ar siberiano poderá ser muito mais notorio



Segundo tenho visto nos diversos sites de previsão sazonal, penso que a tendência é essa mesma. Só discordo contigo quando falas do Outono, creio que ao contrário do ano passado esta estação do ano será fresca, com anticiclone no Atlântico e fluxo de N/NE, pelo menos em Outubro. Depois em Novembro deverá vir o habitual fluxo de O/SO com NAO+, que tanto pode dar muita chuva, como nenhuma, dependendo da posição do jet mais ou menos a sul.

Quanto ao Inverno, para quem gosta de chuva o cenário é negro, para quem gosta de frio acho que é possível que haja algum divertimento. Previsão da NOAA:












Vendo a previsão de anomalia do geopotencial, até é de estranhar a previsão da precipitação acima mostrada, provavelmente, e ao contrário do que possa parecer, até é um cenário de NAO- que se apresenta no trimestre JFM2011. Provavelmente seria uma repetição de 2005, com muito fluxo de leste.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 02:28)

Olhando para anos anteriores, penso que começaremos com um Outono chuvoso, talvez tenhamos dois ou dois meses e meio de chuva dentro ou acima de média, e depois entraremos num período mais frio e seco, que se prolongará por Janeiro e Fevereiro. A ver vamos.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Jul 2010 às 02:57)

Se a aposta num inverno frio e seco é devida ao novo padrão "la niña", então diria que é um pouco cedo demais para arriscar num inverno frio e seco.. Tendo em conta a distância onde ocorre, a inércia, os 5 meses que nos separam do início do inverno, estão já muito próximos para arriscar uma mudança de padrão na Europa. O efeito do novo padrão por cá, deveria atrasar-se até à próxima primavera. Eu acredito mais numa fase de transição com ambos cenários prováveis, alternados. Enfim, se realmente vai ser um ano mais quente que o normal, então o inverno teria de ser chuvoso e suave, caso o ano pela apenas ligeiramente mais quente então é mais provável que o inverno seja frio e seco.


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 11:14)

David, com a NAO+ terás um AA poderoso, que acredito que se instalará a partir de meados ou finais do outono, e que gerará muitos fluxos de NW/N/W, com a entrada de ar polar maritimo e algum ar frio continental, com muito pouca chuva
Tenho fé de que até outubro continuará o tempo quente e a convecção esporadica, e talvez a entrada de plumas tropicais lá em set-out


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2010 às 22:22)

stormy disse:


> David, com a NAO+ terás um AA poderoso, que acredito que se instalará a partir de meados ou finais do outono, e que gerará muitos fluxos de NW/N/W, com a entrada de ar polar maritimo e algum ar frio continental, com muito pouca chuva
> Tenho fé de que até outubro continuará o tempo quente e a convecção esporadica, e talvez a entrada de plumas tropicais lá em set-out



Mas já reparaste que o mapa das anomalias de geopotencial para JFM de 2011 mostram AA junto à Gronelândia e storm track muito a sul, cenário próprio de NAO-, e que estranhamente dá origem aos mapas de precipitação bem abaixo da média?


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 22:40)

David sf disse:


> Mas já reparaste que o mapa das anomalias de geopotencial para JFM de 2011 mostram AA junto à Gronelândia e storm track muito a sul, cenário próprio de NAO-, e que estranhamente dá origem aos mapas de precipitação bem abaixo da média?



Cena parecida com o inverno passado...mas acho que não faz muito sentido...talvez tenhas um storm-track a passar desde a gronelandia para SE até ao mediterraneo NW e depois para NE até á russia..o que daria um inverno fresco com precipitações abaixo da média no sul e perto dela a N/NW


----------



## Lisboa001 (21 Jul 2010 às 16:32)

Deus queira que tenha-mos um inverno bem mais frio do que o do ano passado!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2010 às 23:39)

As previsões deste site: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison6.html teremos de Outubro a Dezembro muita chuva, já o mês de Dezembro é curioso porque coloca chuva acima da média desde de Portugal à Grécia em todo o Mediterrâneo.

Já este http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif o cenário é assustador porque coloca um Novembro com redução cerca de 50% no Sul espero que seja engano. Para não falar de quase todos os meses terem precipitação abaixo da média.


----------



## stormy (1 Ago 2010 às 12:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões deste site: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison6.html teremos de Outubro a Dezembro muita chuva, já o mês de Dezembro é curioso porque coloca chuva acima da média desde de Portugal à Grécia em todo o Mediterrâneo.
> 
> Já este http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif o cenário é assustador porque coloca um Novembro com redução cerca de 50% no Sul espero que seja engano. Para não falar de quase todos os meses terem precipitação abaixo da média.



A tendencia actual, que já se vem adivinhando há algum tempo, é que até outubro...no maximo novembro, as temperaturas se mantenham dentro ou acima da média e as precipitações rondem a média....há algumas chances de um outono chuvoso, essencialmente na bacia mediterranea, mas o inverno em principio será seco e fresco, especialmente mais a leste ou nordeste na europa
Há tambem que ver as reprecussões de todo aquele bloqueio e calor a russia ocidental e no seu extremo leste...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

stormy disse:


> A tendencia actual, que já se vem adivinhando há algum tempo, é que até outubro...no maximo novembro, as temperaturas se mantenham dentro ou acima da média e as precipitações rondem a média....há algumas chances de um outono chuvoso, essencialmente na bacia mediterranea, mas o inverno em principio será seco e fresco, especialmente mais a leste ou nordeste na europa
> Há tambem que ver as reprecussões de todo aquele bloqueio e calor a russia ocidental e no seu extremo leste...



Boa tarde, tenho estado muito tempo ausente mas contudo tenho acompanhado as tendencias dos ultimos meses dos modelos e tenho reparado que nesta altura quando ainda estamos muito longe do Outono e em particular do Inverno reparo que neste momento (NESTE MOMENTO) os modelos ... e todos os que consultei estão apontamento para um Outono/Inverno bastante seco e algo frio !!
No que respeita ao resto do Verão até ao final de Setembro estão ainda a apontar para tempo muito quente e seco !!

Em relação ao NAO+/NAO-, por aquilo que vejo através do CFS as anomalias podem continuar a norte mas extendem-se em direcção á Peninsula Ibérica o que é uma situação tipica de bloqueio ibérico sem chance de entrar nada e como as depressões são empurradas muito para sul ficam fora da circulação do HN!!
Assim prespectiva-se um forte bloqueio ...
Em relação ao mar sabendo-se que anomalia negativa dá depressões (agua mais fria) e anomalia positiva dá AA então pode-se comparando os mapas do CPC verificar que faz todo o sentido porque precisamos dessa corrente mais fria do Golfo do México ás Ilhas Britânicas !!


E bolas como está calor !! (estou a pingar suor )
Sim eu sei que sou de Faro .... mas como não sou exactamente de Faro ( e estou 10 km a norte) posso adiantar que aqui excepto quando existe vento Sueste está sempre mais +5ºC devido á ausência de brisa maritima !!

Portanto nesta altura deve estar aqui uns 35º C



OPINIÂO: Na minha opinião pessoal acho que terei um verão bastante prolongado este ano e um Outono morno até final de Novembro e precipitação na média no Algarve, e depois de Dezembro a março ... será frio a seco.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Ago 2010 às 19:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões deste site: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison6.html teremos de Outubro a Dezembro muita chuva, já o mês de Dezembro é curioso porque coloca chuva acima da média desde de Portugal à Grécia em todo o Mediterrâneo.
> 
> Já este http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif o cenário é assustador porque coloca um Novembro com redução cerca de 50% no Sul espero que seja engano. Para não falar de quase todos os meses terem precipitação abaixo da média.



Algarvio o primeiro site é o pior site que podes consultar ... ou se quiseres o melhor se trocares tudo o que eles escrevem ... pois raramente acertam um unico mês !!


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2010 às 19:46)

Não sou a pessoa mais indicada para fazer previsões a longo prazo, pois não tenho qualquer formação na área, mas olhando para os modelos e para o padrão de outros anos concordo com o Aurélio, penso que teremos no Algarve um Outono morno e com precipitação dentro da média, seguindo-se um Inverno seco e com temperaturas na média ou um pouco abaixo da média, em especial em Dezembro e Janeiro. Com este cenário, será necessário uma Primavera chuvosa e dois ou três episódios de precipitação torrencial no Outono para que o próximo ano hidrológico consiga ter valores de precipitação dentro da média das estações.


----------



## 1337 (5 Ago 2010 às 20:42)

mas posso saber porque so falam do Algarve?
gostava de saber para o resto do país tambem lol


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2010 às 22:14)

É bom que não aconteça, se acontecer vai ser cá com uma seca:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meteo (5 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

Quem me dera que todos os Invernos fossem como o último,mas tal não é possível... Há que entender que Portugal tanto pode ter Invernos chuvosos,como termos um INverno de muito pouca chuva,e entrarmos em seca..É normal,sempre foi assim,e sempre será assim.Bom é que se saiba aproveitar bem a água que cai nos anos de maior precipitação,porque num ano de precipitação bem acima da média,bem aproveitada teremos água suficiente nas barragens para anos seguintes mais criticos de precipitação.
Sobre as previsões a longuissimo prazo,acredito nas previsões para a Europa toda,em termos médios,ou talvez para a europa Ocidental..
Agora para um pais especifico como Portugal,não acredito muito!


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> É bom que não aconteça, se acontecer vai ser cá com uma seca:



Não sei se vai acontecer ou não, pouco ou nada me arrisco em previsões sazonais..

Mas que esses mapas a mais de 1/2 meses não são muito de fiar, não são mesmo.

Experimente-se ver o histórico, e ver as previsões de anomalia de T2m para a nossa zona para Julho, recuando simplesmente às previsões com base em Junho e Abril.
Completamente ao contrário! Mudou totalmente para o quente apenas no próprio mês...

O facto de ter o histórico é bom para verificar, e fixando num determinado mês conhecido, e indo ver como ele ia sendo previsto nos meses atrás, é raríssimo o que não muda do dia para a noite..


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Ago 2010 às 11:27)

rozzo disse:


> ...
> 
> Experimente-se ver o histórico, e ver as previsões de anomalia de T2m para a nossa zona para Julho, recuando simplesmente às previsões com base em Junho e Abril.
> Completamente ao contrário! Mudou totalmente para o quente apenas no próprio mês...
> ..



Nem mais.
Eu também dou a estas previsões a importância que julgo apropriada.
Ou seja , muito pouca.Basta confrontrar previsões anteriores com a realidade efectivada.
Se por vezes há algum alinhamento, são mais as vezes que há desvios gritantes. 
E ainda bem que assim é.O nosso fascínio nestas andanças
reside não só nos fenómenos que neste ou naquele momento vivemos
mas sobretudo pelo grau de incertezas com que muitas vezes somos confrontados.
Bem sei que cada vez mais vemos mais longe.Mas quantas vezes
a Natureza nos baralha já aqui para tão perto?
Outono e Inverno como vão ser?
Em linguagem totobolística continuo a apostar numa tripla...


----------



## Veterano (6 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

Num raciocínio empírico, mas já aqui estão algumas décadas nas pernas, diria que a vaga de calor que a Rússia atravessa, muito acima do normal, poderá no Inverno ter correspondência em frio extremo.

  No nosso país, inclino-me também para bastante frio mas pouca precipitação.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2010 às 17:01)

Em Portugal é muito mais complicado acertar nas previsões sazonais no Verão do que no Inverno, isto porque os centros de acção que regem o nosso Verão são de muito pequena dimensão e grande imponderabilidade, como cut-offs ou a depressão térmica, muito difíceis de ver num modelo de previsão sazonal. Por isso as previsões para o Verão são uma lotaria. No Inverno nem tanto, o ano passado os modelos até se portaram relativamente bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 19:19)

Já alguém já pensou nas implicações que o actual Verão (HN) e Inverno (HS) poderão ter no "nosso" Inverno a nível nacional/Europeu ? Basta comparar uma carta do ano passado com a de este ano e verão a diferença de que falo, é algo abismal, a Rússia está mergulhada em calor extremo há mais de 15 dias, o Paquistão está a sofrer monções nunca vistas, os furacões morrem à nascença, embora ainda estejamos a entrar agora no pico da época, a neve no sul do Brasil entre outros locais. Isto tá tudo louco, e se continuar a não haver furacões poderá haver todo o tipo de fenómenos mais extremos em qualquer local planeta


----------



## rozzo (6 Ago 2010 às 20:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já alguém já pensou nas implicações que o actual Verão (HN) e Inverno (HS) poderão ter no "nosso" Inverno a nível nacional/Europeu ? Basta comparar uma carta do ano passado com a de este ano e verão a diferença de que falo, é algo abismal, a Rússia está mergulhada em calor extremo há mais de 15 dias, o Paquistão está a sofrer monções nunca vistas, os furacões morrem à nascença, embora ainda estejamos a entrar agora no pico da época, a neve no sul do Brasil entre outros locais. Isto tá tudo louco, e se continuar a não haver furacões poderá haver todo o tipo de fenómenos mais extremos em qualquer local planeta



Já pensei bastante nisso do extremo "surreal" da Rússia este Verão e em implicações aqui.
Alguma terá de ter..
Notória ou não? Não sei..
A curto prazo ou longo? Não sei.. 
Quente ou fria? Também não sei.. 

Mas as anomalias não só na atmosfera, como em especial ao nível do solo, vegetação, etc etc, geradas por tamanho fenómeno são enormes e terão de ter algum tipo de repecurssão..
Por um lado, sendo o sentido médio de propagação da sinóptica de W para E.. Até poderia pouco nos afectar, pois a Rússia está muito a Este de nós.. E sim afectar a Ásia, isto a curto prazo.. Aliás, estará.. Com toda a certeza essas chuvas anormais no Paquistão terão sinóptica anormal associada ao também bloqueio quente anormal na Rússia, estará certamente ligado na posição das peças no puzzle..

A longo prazo aqui? Não sei mais uma vez.. É possível que sim, ou que então se misture tudo e nem demos conta..
A curto/médio prazo, ainda aqui, a única coisa que me ocorre, é que apesar de estar muito a Este de nós.. Todo o processo possa ir gradualmente evaporando e secando cada vez mais a vegetação e solo, cada vez mais para Oeste, numa espécie de feedback, a gerar mais calor e secura para Oeste gradualmente..
Mas sinceramente pode ser uma ideia sem grande lógica, até porque se por acaso houvesse alguma entrada atlântica vigorosa rapidamente "varreria" tudo isto..

Mas cá está a dificuldade.. Se as consequências práticas dos padrões sinópticos nós já as entendemos bem, e sabemos o que esperar delas.. Já o que leva a essas situações, e relações entre padrões atmosféricos, acabando na previsão sazonal, mesmo com artimanhas tipo NAO e afins, são o maior mistério da Meteorologia!


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Ago 2010 às 19:51)

rozzo disse:


> Já pensei bastante nisso do extremo "surreal" da Rússia este Verão e em implicações aqui.
> Alguma terá de ter..
> Notória ou não? Não sei..
> A curto prazo ou longo? Não sei..
> ...



Sei tanto ou menos que a maioria dos Users deste forum, mas sigo um pouco a minha intuição e eu a uns meses atras disse... que para mim o aquecimento global iria provocar um arrefecimento ou manutenção das condições e dos normativos climaticos a Oeste dos Alpes e que o Leste europeu iria aquecer... neste mes de Janeiro Leste europeu conheceu uma onda de calor com temperaturas perto dos 30º graus no mediterraneo oriental algo que nunca acontenceu em Janeiro em territorio portugues... pelo menos que eu tenha conhecimento....Volto a dizer o Leste ira aquecer o Oeste arrefecer... não concordo nada com estudos catastroficos e alarmistas que condenam a Penisula Iberica a um clima semi-arido alias julgo q vai acontecer exactamente o contrario uma diminuição da temperatura media do ar e um aumento da percipitação anual...a instablidade oceanica ira aumentar bem como o posicionamento do Anti-ciclone dos açores iremos ter uma penisula iberica mais atlantica e menos sub-Saariana... é a minha convicção... este Outono/Inverno voltará a ser chuvoso e frio... com grandes massas de ar e baixas pressões vindas do atlantico...não me baseio em nada apenas convicção... so isso sem fundamento....


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2010 às 19:58)

Ondas de calor ou de frio, não nos dizem nada sobre tendências definitivas.  Somente se for comprovado o seu aumento de intensidade e periodicidade, relativamente à norma climática.
Esta é a minha convicção.


----------



## rozzo (7 Ago 2010 às 20:26)

Pois, provavelmente este padrão está ainda ligado ao padrão que houve no Inverno de bloqueio, que tanta animação nos deu a nós, e frio em toda a Europa.. 
Associar um ano a A.Global é à partida um erro..
Mas também não podemos dizer inequivocamente que é um ano simplesmente ocasional, ou um possível padrão mais frequente no futuro..
De qualquer forma, até foi um padrão fora do habitual recente em termos sinópticos.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Sabendo-se que os ciclos climáticos são normalmente 30 anos e ainda não li nada a indicar o contrário .... e sabendo-se que o planeta(globalmente??) está aquecendo nos ultimos 30 anos, mas sabendo-se que os 30 anos anteriores foram mais chuvosos e frios do que o normal, um outro ciclo, creio que estamos a chegar a uma altura em saberemos finalmente o que se passa ....
Mas deixo isto para os entendidos na matéria que não sou eu certamente, mas garanto-vos que não pode ser feita nenhuma associação a A. Global simplesmente porque a Russia está com um Verão tórrido !!

Em termos de previsão sazonal, existe aqueles que acreditam nas previsões sazonais e os que não, do mesmo modo que existe quem ainda acredite no Pai Natal e os que não ... lol
Em relação ao outono/inverno existe aqui alguém que possa dizer que as previsões sazonais não acertaram em cheio, sabendo-se que começaram a prever o que se verificou ainda em Junho do mesmo ano ????
Pois é ....

O problema surge é nos Outonos/Invernos amenos, ou seja, naqueles em que a atmosfera não tem tendencia definida em que temos um mês mais chuvoso, e outro menos chuvoso ou seco e aí apenas acertam mais em cima.
No caso deste ano parece-me que a têndencia está muito definida para um bloqueio em grande pelo menos nesta fase.
Só que a natureza é um pouco volátil e sabendo-se que estamos no Verão apenas quando este acabar poderemos ter certezas, porque por vezes o Verão provoca oscilações na atmosfera que provoca consequências no Outono mas isto mais no Mediterrâneo !!
Aguardemos então mais um mês ....


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

Ya! Os padrões climáticos estão loucos....
Eu que digo com o calorzinho aqui na Islândia....
Mas era de prever: NAO-, El Nino...



Mário Barros disse:


> Já alguém já pensou nas implicações que o actual Verão (HN) e Inverno (HS) poderão ter no "nosso" Inverno a nível nacional/Europeu ? Basta comparar uma carta do ano passado com a de este ano e verão a diferença de que falo, é algo abismal, a Rússia está mergulhada em calor extremo há mais de 15 dias, o Paquistão está a sofrer monções nunca vistas, os furacões morrem à nascença, embora ainda estejamos a entrar agora no pico da época, a neve no sul do Brasil entre outros locais. Isto tá tudo louco, e se continuar a não haver furacões poderá haver todo o tipo de fenómenos mais extremos em qualquer local planeta


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2010 às 11:03)

Ainda estamos a tempo de ver mudanças mas é um pouco estranho como uma das temporadas com melhores condições de mar e ar para o desenvolvimento de tempestades tropicais ainda não tenha avançado da letra C a metade do mês de agosto. Suponho que toda a energia acumulada nos mares tropicais se esgotará fora da época noutras latitudes apesar do sistema ser caótico.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

Agreste disse:


> Ainda estamos a tempo de ver mudanças mas é um pouco estranho como uma das temporadas com melhores condições de mar e ar para o desenvolvimento de tempestades tropicais ainda não tenha avançado da letra C a metade do mês de agosto. Suponho que toda a energia acumulada nos mares tropicais de esgotará fora da época noutras latitudes apesar do sistema ser caótico.



Por acaso também reparei nisso! Seria de esperar que, de acordo com aquilo que era previsto "globalmente, o ano mais quente dos últimos.." por organismos oficiais, que toda esta energia a mais se desdobrasse não apenas em calor mas também em trabalho (mais tempestades, ou as mesmas contudo mais potentes), mas na verdade, pelo menos até ao momento, apenas significou acréscimo de calor, traduzindo-se em anomalias positivas na temperatura em latitudes pouco comuns (ex: Russia, Islândia,...).

Noutras latitudes mais baixas, e concretamente no Hemisfério Sul, podemos observar temperaturas frias (neve no sul do Brasil, gelo em África do Sul,..), nada que seja muito fora do comum, mas certamente sem grandes anomalias positivas nas temperaturas (comparando com o Hemisfério Norte).

Não me arrisco a fazer qualquer prognóstico para Outono/Inverno!


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2010 às 12:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Por acaso também reparei nisso! Seria de esperar que, de acordo com aquilo que era previsto "globalmente, o ano mais quente dos últimos.." por organismos oficiais, que toda esta energia a mais se desdobrasse não apenas em calor mas também em trabalho (mais tempestades, ou as mesmas contudo mais potentes), mas na verdade, pelo menos até ao momento, apenas significou acréscimo de calor, traduzindo-se em anomalias positivas na temperatura em latitudes pouco comuns (ex: Russia, Islândia,...).
> 
> Noutras latitudes mais baixas, e concretamente no Hemisfério Sul, podemos observar temperaturas frias (neve no sul do Brasil, gelo em África do Sul,..), nada que seja muito fora do comum, mas certamente sem grandes anomalias positivas nas temperaturas (comparando com o Hemisfério Norte).
> 
> Não me arrisco a fazer qualquer prognóstico para Outono/Inverno!




Pois, mas acontece que este ano, á semelhança de outros, temos muita instabilidade em altura no atlantico tropical e subtropical, com bastantes TUTT´s/ULL´s, que causam shear e impedem a ciclogénese tropical.
A falta de ciclogénese tropical adia a dissipação de calor nos tropicos o que fará com que as anomalias de SST se mantenham...
Para este outono/inverno, devido á niña e ao PDO- assim como ao retorno de um AO+ preve-se um ano em que o cinturão subtropical será mais imponente, o que se traduz numa NAO+ no atlantico...apesar de tudo temos que ir vendo como é que a atmosfera reage a dois factores que actualmente se evidenciam com maior realce, o primeiro é o bloqueio na russia e o seguindo é o calor não dissipado nos trópicos e em grande parte do atlantico norte e mediterrano.
Na minha opinião a NAO+ deverá trazer um outono com temperaturas proximas á media, iniciando-se quente e acabando fresco, já as precipitações serão geralmente abaixo da média embora as elevadas SST/T2m em set-out poderão levar a algum outbreack convectivo por cá.

O inverno...talvez seja como o de 2005...seguindo o principio da NAO+


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

O inverno...talvez seja como o de 2005...seguindo o principio da NAO+[/QUOTE]

o inverno ate que pode ser mais seco que o normal,mas serã muito mas muito dificil pior que 2005 ou igual e tu deves saber porque


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2010 às 22:23)

1337 disse:


> O inverno...talvez seja como o de 2005...seguindo o principio da NAO+



o inverno ate que pode ser mais seco que o normal,mas serã muito mas muito dificil pior que 2005 ou igual e tu deves saber porque [/QUOTE]

Mas achas que não será tão seco ou que não será tão frio como 2005, ou as 2 coisas??

É verdade que o comportamento da superfície de gelo num pólo e no outro se encontram desfasadas de 6 meses, mas eu desconfio que a razão de o inverno passado ter sido frio e chuvoso (algo raro) se possa dever a uma maior circulação atmosférica entre o pólo norte e o equador, de forma a enviar frio e depressoes para latitudes mais baixas, enquanto no pólo norte sobem temperaturas. Talvez a NAO+ impeça que tal aconteça, com bloqueios, mas tenho esperança de que haja ainda alguma inércia neste sistema global, nomeadamente quando nos referimos à passagem de el niño para la niña.. Normalmente demora-se algum tempo a fazer-se sentir esses efeitos por estas bandas, sendo mesmo considerados efeitos quase secundários. 

A verdade é que nunca foi considerado um padrão tal, que constatasse as temperaturas verificadas na rússia durante tanto tempo seguido! Daí que eu torça o nariz no sentido de prever seja o que for para este outono/inverno! Entendo as razões lançadas pelo Stormy mas, não deixa de ser um padrão muito pouco testemunhado aquele que está ocorrendo na rússia!


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2010 às 22:43)

Há uma coisa que não entendo muito bem, se alguém me conseguir explicar:

Sabemos que há um limite no diferencial de pressão entre as latitudes islandia/gronelandia-açores/gibraltar, a partir do qual podemos dizer que estamos sob influência de um NAO positivo ou negativo. O que eu pergunto, é o seguinte: este diferencial definido é o mesmo para todos os meses do ano?? É que é normal termos maior incidência anticiclonica em Portugal no verão, certo?


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

Paulo H disse:


> o inverno ate que pode ser mais seco que o normal,mas serã muito mas muito dificil pior que 2005 ou igual e tu deves saber porque



Mas achas que não será tão seco ou que não será tão frio como 2005, ou as 2 coisas??

acho que não será tão seco..acho muito pouco provavel mesmo com NAO+ alguma precipitação a mais que 2005 vai cair com certeza
quanto ao frio talvez va ser um inverno mais frio..mas é apenas o que eu acho atenção


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2010 às 23:01)

No fundo, no fundo o que a maioria de nós desejava era que fosse um inverno como o passado!! 

Mas pronto, foi excepção, será talvez um inverno seco, mas mais chuvoso que 2005, e com frio, o que já não é mau de todo! Mas não vou falar de preferências, pois o tópico é para previsões discutidas mas fundamentadas..


----------



## Aurélio (13 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Há uma coisa que não entendo muito bem, se alguém me conseguir explicar:
> 
> Sabemos que há um limite no diferencial de pressão entre as latitudes islandia/gronelandia-açores/gibraltar, a partir do qual podemos dizer que estamos sob influência de um NAO positivo ou negativo. O que eu pergunto, é o seguinte: este diferencial definido é o mesmo para todos os meses do ano?? É que é normal termos maior incidência anticiclonica em Portugal no verão, certo?



Não sei se apenas calculam a diferença de pressão entre esses dois extremos, ou se têm um valor médio de diferencial, e depois usam a diferença ....
Parece-me que deverá ser simplesmente a diferença de pressão ..... e não o desvio positivo/negativo em relação á média !!


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 13:19)

David sf disse:


> Em Portugal é muito mais complicado acertar nas previsões sazonais no Verão do que no Inverno, isto porque os centros de acção que regem o nosso Verão são de muito pequena dimensão e grande imponderabilidade, como cut-offs ou a depressão térmica, muito difíceis de ver num modelo de previsão sazonal. Por isso as previsões para o Verão são uma lotaria. No Inverno nem tanto, o ano passado os modelos até se portaram relativamente bem.



Em Portugal é especialmente complicado, mas como referi anteriormente, é mesmo a Europa toda mais complicado devido à influência bem menos marcada do NAO no Verão (pelo que li, não sei se é mesmo isso) e suponho que também os EUA, mais a costa leste, no geral em menor escala, dada a proximidade do Pacífico e do Enso.

Essa realidade existe mesmo no curto prazo, e não apenas nos de longo prazo. Se observarmos com atenção a verificação dos modelos, vemos como eles no Hemisfério norte erram mais no verão do que  inverno. No 1º gráfico (hemisfério norte) são bem visíveis as curvas sazonais Inverno/Verão com os modelos mais acertados no Inverno e mais errados no verão mesmo em previsões de apenas 5 dias:








Como no hemisfério sul esse comportamento não é tão visível, a explicação poderá ser haver mais terra a norte, ou então ser mesmo a Euroásia que tem tanto erro no Verão que afecta todo o hemisfério norte a nível de conjunto, mas para isso precisaria de ver erros por regiões e não apenas por hemisfério, informação que não encontrei.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei se apenas calculam a diferença de pressão entre esses dois extremos, ou se têm um valor médio de diferencial, e depois usam a diferença ....
> Parece-me que deverá ser simplesmente a diferença de pressão ..... e não o desvio positivo/negativo em relação á média !!



Então isso significaria que podemos ter NAO+ este Inverno, e contudo, ter a mesma média de pressão atmosférica em Portugal! Basta para tal, que na Islândia/Gronelândia a pressão atmosférica média baixe por exemplo 10mbar.

Talvez não me esteja a fazer entender, o que digo é que a diferença de pressão não diz tudo, é relativo, pois pode significar que tenhamos a mesma pressão média que no Inverno passado aqui em Portugal, certo?


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2010 às 15:39)

A questão é a diferença de pressões.. Embora o índice NAO que aparece p.ex no site da NOAA até penso que não seja PNMM, mas sim cálculos com o geopotencial aos 500hPa, o que mostra mais as zonas de tempestades, e de calmas..
Serão anomalias disso.

É verdade o que disseste penso eu, em teoria, mas não na prática, penso que dificilmente poderia acontecer termos esses desvios tão intensos no mesmo sentido ao mesmo tempo nas 2 zonas de acção..


PS: http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/data/teledoc/telepatcalc.shtml


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2010 às 13:10)

Depois do choque inicial, as previsões estão a ficar mais amigáveis. Suponho que esteja já a entrar aqui a pobre/ausente época de ciclones tropicais de 2010. Cálculo efectuado com o input de 10 de agosto.


----------



## zenuno (25 Ago 2010 às 10:19)

Bom dia!
Eu não percebo nada da vossa terminologia e peço desculpa por me intrometer, mas sou muito interessado nestes assuntos e até meio obsessivo quando chega o verão porque detesto calor, por isso espero que não se incomodem que eu ponha uma ou outra perguntita leiga de vez em quando. Mas não se preocupem porque estou aqui mais para ler do que para escrever.
Quando vem o tempo mais fresco? Obrigado desde já!


----------



## RMO (30 Ago 2010 às 00:02)

zenuno ia fazer exactamente a mesma pergunta! LOL
Já tive o meu quantum de sol e calor este ano... Por demasiado tempo até, e estou ansioso para que as temperaturas baixem. Com as máximas acima dos 30ºC que têm marcado o Verão, máximas de 25ºC já seriam uma bênção! 
Quando se prevê uma descida para uns 25ºC? Fim de Setembro? Meio de Outubro? Já não digo abaixo de 20ºC porque já se está a ver que em Lisboa só em Novembro... :/ Longa espera ainda...


----------



## zenuno (30 Ago 2010 às 11:59)

Aqui pelo inferno da lusa-atenas so devemos ter temperaturas civilizadas em Novembro. O ano passado lembro-me que a 28 de outubro estavam 28 graus. Isto gera um enorme cansaço porque o periodo de altas temperaturas dura muito tempo. A malta gosta muito de calor, mas  faz mal . Venha o frio e a chuva é só o que espero.


----------



## RMO (30 Ago 2010 às 20:43)

Pois, lembro-me bem de no ano passado nos finais de Outubro estarem calores de Verão, aliás, todo o mês de Outubro foi quente e seco. Já desesperava, é realmente física e mentalmente cansativo tanto calor durante tanto tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 21:21)

Estamos a tentar acertar com um dardo na Lua ? 

Ninguém tem certezas de quando o calor acaba, ou a chuva começa, é apostar às cegas.


----------



## zenuno (31 Ago 2010 às 09:36)

Mário, 
Acertar é certamente dificil, mas para um stressado com o calor como eu qualquer réstia de esperança permite aguentar o verão que parece arrastar-se indefinidamente. Compreensão para com os que sofrem.


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2010 às 15:14)

Paulo H disse:


> No fundo, no fundo o que a maioria de nós desejava era que fosse um inverno como o passado!!
> 
> Mas pronto, foi excepção, será talvez um inverno seco, mas mais chuvoso que 2005, e com frio, o que já não é mau de todo! Mas não vou falar de preferências, pois o tópico é para previsões discutidas mas fundamentadas..



Sem duvida, se pudesse escolher queria um Inverno bem chuvoso e frio.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Ago 2010 às 16:28)

Olá boa tarde, em relação a este assunto nos ultimos meses a NOAA, tem mostrado uma anomalia de pressão relativamente nas mesmas latitudes do ano passado, só que abrangendo uma área maior extendo-se mais para sul e sudeste, e por isso este ano prevê-se que seja seco e ameno.
Contudo acho muito estranho uma área enorme de anomalia positiva de pressão e bem como de precipitação pois a anomalia deles de precipitação é negativa para quase toda a Europa.
Ora uma anomalia negativa de precipitação no Reino Unido e em toda a Peninsula Ibérica ao mesmo tempo .... Hum não me cheira.

Queria ver a do MetOffice mas acho que deixaram de publicar .. mas se alguém souber o link directo faça favor....


----------



## rubenpires93 (1 Set 2010 às 03:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá boa tarde, em relação a este assunto nos ultimos meses a NOAA, tem mostrado uma anomalia de pressão relativamente nas mesmas latitudes do ano passado, só que abrangendo uma área maior extendo-se mais para sul e sudeste, e por isso este ano prevê-se que seja seco e ameno.
> Contudo acho muito estranho uma área enorme de anomalia positiva de pressão e bem como de precipitação pois a anomalia deles de precipitação é negativa para quase toda a Europa.
> Ora uma anomalia negativa de precipitação no Reino Unido e em toda a Peninsula Ibérica ao mesmo tempo .... Hum não me cheira.
> 
> Queria ver a do MetOffice mas acho que deixaram de publicar .. mas se alguém souber o link directo faça favor....


Aqui tens : http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climatechange/science/monitoring/indicators.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2010 às 12:57)

*Previsão Outono 2010 no Algarve*

Vamos ter um Outono ameno e com precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima da média.

Setembro no modo geral, será quente e com precipitação acima da média. Na última semana do mês pode ocorrer uma cui-off que pode originar precipitação forte e trovoadas.

*Setembro*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação dentro da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +1.0ºC e os +1.6ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm e os 50 mm

*Outubro*: Mês com temperaturas na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média e precipitação na média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre os -0.5ºC e os +0.5ºC.

Precipitação: 50 mm e os 90 mm


*Novembro*: Mês com  temperaturas acima do normal  e precipitação acima  da média.

Temperaturas: anomalia entre +0.3ºC e os +0.9ºC

Precipitação: 80 mm e os 130 mm 

Esta previsão foi publicada no meu blog e elaborada pelo membro "Climat".

Neste momento, a NOAA está a mudar já coloca um Outubro um pouco acima da média e um Novembro ligeiramente acima da média no sul.

Tenho muitas dúvidas que o Outono seja seco, o ano passado foi o Outono mais seco dos últimos 28 anos no Algarve, só em 1981 tivemos um Outono tão seco como o do ano passado. O ano passado para muitos que já esqueceram-se eu lembro que a chuva só caíu em força a partir de 20 de Dezembro no Algarve, é bom que fique claro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Set 2010 às 16:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão Outono 2010 no Algarve*
> 
> Vamos ter um Outono ameno e com precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima da média.
> 
> ...



Pois mas não esqueças também que este verão ai no algarve já choveu enquanto cá nesta terra já há 81 dias que nâo cai uma gota.


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2010 às 18:54)

Os padrões atmosfericos e as previsões sasonais foram muito influenciados pela reactivação em grande do atlantico tropical.
Outros factores como o gelo no artico/antartico ou o calor russo tambem entram na equação tornando todas as interpolações dos modelos numa autentica mescla de varios factores dificeis de ser previstou ou interpretados.

Segundo a NOAA e consultando as antigas sasonais acho possivel que este ano tenhamos a dorsal  atlantica bastante visivel durante os proximos meses...um outono/inverno com uma dorsal relativamente forte no atlantico subtropical ( 20ºN-40ºN).

Sem fazer uma previsão muito detalhada, posso dizer que acho que este outono/inverno tenha precipitações dentro da média e temperaturas dentro ou um pouco acima da média, com fluxos predominantes de NW/W...talvez haja possibilidade de termos alguma  ULL activa  por cá ou no mediterraneo, ou alguns episodios de precipitações fortes na bacia mediterranea.

Já o inverno, especialmente janeiro e fevereiro poderão trazer algum episodio de frio continental sobre o mediterraneo oriental e central, sobrando alguns restos para a europa W/SW.

A ver vamos


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Set 2010 às 19:00)

Simpatizantes de Portugal a deserto semi-arido não deitem foguetes antes da festa...a proxima semana as temperaturas vão descer a valores de 22º graus de maxima em Lisboa e 17,18º graus no Porto com a ocorrencia de percipitação em quase todo o pais... os primeiros sinais da mudança de estação já estão ai... penso q não iremos ter temperaturas quentes em outubro nem novembro e que as temperaturas irão começar a cair gradualmente a partir da 2ª quinzena de Setembro... Mas vamos ver pelo menos é o q eu espero q venha acontencer...


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Set 2010 às 19:17)

e mais digo pelos dados que pesquisei a nivel anual se olharmos para os valores de percipitação de temperatura medial mensal desde do inicio do ano,podemos inferir que apesar de meses de Julho e Agosto bastante quentes as probablidades de termos valores de percipitação anual elevados e temperaturas medias anuais inferiores aos anos anteriores é bastante forte... por exemplo na cidade de Lisboa basta chover perto de 300-400mm ate ao final do ano para se antigir valores perto dos 1000mm so neste ano e basta termos valores de temperatura media mensal dentro da media mesmo com anomalias positivas de 0,5º para a temperatura media anual ser de 16º graus ou inferior signfica que poderemos estar perante um ano freco e humido e olhem que não é preciso muito para isso acontecer. 

Já agora gostava de perguntar ao Stormmy se para ele o frio e o tempo invernoso vem so de Leste? ou se devido a nossa posição geografica os depressões atlanticas vindas de oeste e as frentes frias polares vindas de Oeste quase da gronelandia que atingem a Gra-bertanha e o Oeste Frances não poderão caracterizar de forma mais signficativa o nosso inverno... é que por exemplo o ano passado foram muitos os dias que o Leste europeu estavam com temperaturas altas e todo o Ocidente europeu sob tempestades de neve frentes frias intensas que por exemplo fizeram os temometros descerem em  Paris a valores perto de 16º graus negativos ou seja e essas vagas de frio não foram nem continentais nem vindas de oriente mas sim vindas do Norte atlantico Polar.

cumps


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2010 às 19:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Simpatizantes de Portugal a deserto semi-arido não deitem foguetes antes da festa...a proxima semana as temperaturas vão descer a valores de 22º graus de maxima em Lisboa e 17,18º graus no Porto com a ocorrencia de percipitação em quase todo o pais... os primeiros sinais da mudança de estação já estão ai... penso q não iremos ter temperaturas quentes em outubro nem novembro e que as temperaturas irão começar a cair gradualmente a partir da 2ª quinzena de Setembro... Mas vamos ver pelo menos é o q eu espero q venha acontencer...



Nao...isso é dificil, pois só a partir da 1a semana de outubro é que a temperatura média diaria ( media de 30 anos) desce abaixo dos 20º, 4 meses depois de ter superado essa marca e devido á descida do jet até á nossa latitude.
Para o nosso pais, tal como para praticamente todos os da bacia mediterranea entre os 35ºN e os 45ºN setembro é um mês de verão, em que o jet está bem afastado para norte e as SST´s atingem o pico.
Acontece que no nosso pais, excepto as zonas a sul dos 38ºN,  a entrada de ar maritimo de origem tropical, que circula no AA, causa um gradual descida das temperaturas e aumento da hr/precipitação, a partir de meados do mês, de um modo mais rapido do que acontece no mediterraneo oriental.
De resto alegremo-nos pois entrámos no pico da estação convectiva  por cá e no mediterraneo, devido ao calor lantente/SST´s elevadas e á aproximação do jet que vai gerando gradiente vertica devido á intrusão de algum frescor em altura....relembro-vos que na primavera a convecção é menos devido á falta de calor lantente


----------



## stormy (2 Set 2010 às 19:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Já agora gostava de perguntar ao Stormmy se para ele o frio e o tempo invernoso vem so de Leste? ou se devido a nossa posição geografica os depressões atlanticas vindas de oeste e as frentes frias polares vindas de Oeste quase da gronelandia que atingem a Gra-bertanha e o Oeste Frances não poderão caracterizar de forma mais signficativa o nosso inverno... é que por exemplo o ano passado foram muitos os dias que o Leste europeu estavam com temperaturas altas e todo o Ocidente europeu sob tempestades de neve frentes frias intensas que por exemplo fizeram os temometros descerem em  Paris a valores perto de 16º graus negativos ou seja e essas vagas de frio não foram nem continentais nem vindas de oriente mas sim vindas do Norte atlantico Polar.
> 
> cumps



O frio extremo costuma vir de E/NE/N....de W/SW vem o tempo de inverno agradavel mas chuvoso e de NW costumas ter aquelas trovoadas devido ao frio polar que afecta os niveis medios e baixos mas descaracteriza-se abaixo dos 850hpa devido ao contacto com a agua do mar, que se mantem acima dos 10º num raio enorme á volta da peninsula e que na nossa costa se fica pelos 12-16º.
O "tempo" de NW é fresco, sim, mas tambem é mais humido, pelo que o heat index não desce demasiado, ao contrario do tempo seco e frio de origem continental

Percebeste


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2010 às 19:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ... é que por exemplo o ano passado foram muitos os dias que o Leste europeu estavam com temperaturas altas e todo o Ocidente europeu sob tempestades de neve frentes frias intensas que por exemplo fizeram os temometros descerem em  Paris a valores perto de 16º graus negativos ou seja e essas vagas de frio não foram nem continentais nem vindas de oriente mas sim vindas do Norte atlantico Polar.



O episódio que originou os valores de temperatura muito baixos em Paris, na primeira metade de Janeiro deste ano, correspondeu a uma entrada de nordeste - um fluxo de ar frio proveniente de uma região do Árctico a norte da Rússia e Finlândia com um percurso continental.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2010 às 20:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> por exemplo na cidade de Lisboa basta chover perto de 300-400mm ate ao final do ano para se antigir valores perto dos 1000mm so neste ano e basta termos valores de temperatura media mensal dentro da media mesmo com anomalias positivas de 0,5º para a temperatura media anual ser de 16º graus ou inferior signfica que poderemos estar perante um ano freco e humido e olhem que não é preciso muito para isso acontecer.








Ano fresco??


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Set 2010 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Ano fresco??




Dan ao que me refiro concretamente é ao seguinte o ano de 2009 registou ma temperatura media anual na cidade de Lisboa de 17,3º graus e valor de percipitação de 664mm e o que me refiro é que durante este ano de 2010 em Lisboa em Agosto tendo ainda pela frente os 4 meses de forte probablidade de percipitação já atingimos os valores 533mm ou seja significa que em Setembro já chovou practiamente o mesmo que choveu o ano de 2009 inteiro e que basta termos o mes de setembro com 50mm um mes de outubro com 80 mm de novembro de 100mm e de dezembro de 150 mm para que o valor anual se aproxime perto dos 900-1000mm, se fizermos as comparações dos anos de 2009 ate Julho e de 2010 ate Julho vemos que o ano de 2010 está a ser mais fresco e mais chuvoso do que o ano de 2009 e mais se considerarmos que no ano de 2009 o mes de Setembro,Outubro,Novembro foram meses temperaturas elevadas ainda mais reforça a minha convicção baseada em factos de que o ano de 2010 será um ano mais chuvoso e fresco que do ano de 2009 e não é preciso muito para isso acontecer... ate Julho de 2009 tinha chovido em Lisboa 330mm em 2010 já choveu 533mm a temperatura media de todos os meses ate 30 Julho no ano de 2009 foi de 16,50º graus em 2010 é de 16,14º graus, os dados de o mes de Agosto não consegui ainda consulta-los e contabliza-los.
Apenas reforço aquilo que disse e volto a dizer os defensores do Super aquecimento global da Penisula Iberica a deserto semi-arido não deitem foguetes antes da festa pois ate 31 de dezembro o ano de 2010 pode facilmente revelar um ano mais fresco e mais chuvoso que nos ultimos anos e para isso acontecer basta que sejam meses normais com valores normais para a epoca. 

Mas vamos aguardar para ver. 


Dados:

2009
Janeiro-10,6º/136 mm
Fevereiro-12º/76mm
Março-16º/18 mm
Abril-15º/36 mm
Maio-19º/14 mm
Junho-22º/50mm
Julho-21,6º/0,25mm

2010
Janeiro-11,4º/127mm
Fevereiro-11º/178mm
Março-13º/122mm
Abril-16,8/62mm
Maio-17,8º/27mm
Junho-20º/17mm
Julho-23º/0mm

Mas claro que se isso acontecer ou seja se o ano de 2010 for mais fresco e mais chuvoso que os anteriores ou o anterior isso não vai ser noticia não vai merecer manchetes nos Media...pois o que vende é dizer que Portugal daqui a uns anos ira ser um deserto e todas as noticias ou dados que contradizem ou poem em causa essa permissa são simplesmente ignorardos é a minha opinião.

Cumprs,


----------



## belem (3 Set 2010 às 00:09)

AnDré disse:


> Ano fresco??




Até agora não tem sido, vamos ver o que acontece pela frente.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Set 2010 às 00:22)

Pra Gago Coutinho ter temperaturas abaixo da média o país tem que congelar  ou então ocorrer um fenómeno do Entroncamento, como ocorreu este ano. A NAO-. Deve contar-se pelos dedos das mãos as alturas em que Lisboa teve temperaturas abaixo da média durando mais de 30 dias.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Set 2010 às 07:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pra Gago Coutinho ter temperaturas abaixo da média o país tem que congelar  ou então ocorrer um fenómeno do Entroncamento, como ocorreu este ano. A NAO-. Deve contar-se pelos dedos das mãos as alturas em que Lisboa teve temperaturas abaixo da média durando mais de 30 dias.



Apenas disse que ate 31 de Julho este ano de 2010 foi ate essa data mais fresco que o 2009 e que em 2010 já choveu praticamente o mesmo que em 2009 no ano inteiro e disse tambem que considerando o facto de em 2009 os meses de Setembro,Outubro,Novembro terem sido quentes e secos é bem provavel que no final do ano a temperatura media anual de 2010 seja infeiror aos 17,3º registados no ano de 2009 ou melhor so um fenomeno do Entrocamento  é que faria com que o ano de 2010 seja mais quente e seco que o de 2009.

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Set 2010 às 07:20)

belem disse:


> Até agora não tem sido, vamos ver o que acontece pela frente.



?????

Não tem sido???? este ano ate á data tem sido mais fresco e muito mais chuvoso que o ano de 2009 ate a mesma data e basta termos um outono normal para que a o ano de 2010 seja mais fresco e chuvoso mas de longe com o de 2009.

cumps


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2010 às 12:10)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ?????
> Não tem sido???? este ano ate á data tem sido mais fresco e muito mais chuvoso que o ano de 2009 ate a mesma data e basta termos um outono normal para que a o ano de 2010 seja mais fresco e chuvoso mas de longe com o de 2009.
> cumps




SocioMeteo, o Inverno foi muito chuvoso, em termos nacionais o 11º mais chuvoso desde 1931/32, mas nalguns locais como Lisboa foi mesmo o mais chuvoso desde 1870, ou na Madeira desde 1865, Horta desde 1901.

Mas Invernos destes são muito raros, se calhar em média só temos um assim por década ou ainda menos (não sei ao certo, mas penso que poderá ser algo assim). Não caracterizes Lisboa ou o país pelo que se passa num Inverno ou um Verão, ainda por cima comparando a 2009 abaixo da média, com seca que iniciou em Março e só terminou em Novembro (norte e centro) ou Dezembro (sul). 

O padrão atmosférico este ano no hemisfério norte foi mesmo muito raro, a conjugação, intensidade e persistência de NAO- e AO- foi  única nos registos (desde 1800), ao qual se juntou humidade tropical que migrava dos trópicos para norte devido ao El Nino. Uma conjugação única de factores que segundo alguns especialistas provavelmente só se dá uma vez por século, responsável por alguns grandes nevões nos EUA e Europa e pelo nosso Inverno chuvoso.

Quanto à temperatura, o Inverno apesar de nevões interessantes não foi um Inverno que considero muito frio, a temperatura mínima esteve na média, a temperatura média teve apenas uma anomalia de -0,5ºC e a máxima sim, é que teve uma anomalia já significativa de -1.1ºC, ao que não é alheio a muita nebulosidade e muitos dias chuva. Penso que um Inverno é considerado bastante frio quando temos boas anomalias negativas na mínima e média, pelo menos é o que terá mais impacto na população, no verão será mais o inverso.

As grandes ondas de frio costumam ser secas, com as já aqui referidas entradas de nordeste reforçadas por inversões que se dão com tempo anti-ciclónico com céu limpo, gerando mínimas muito baixas. Normalmente anos húmidos não são frios, este até foi bastante frio para o que choveu, o que nem é muito normal, e terá a ver com o tal padrão, NAO- e AO- a fazer boas incursões de frio dos pólos para sul, mas simultaneamente o Nino a fazer boas incursões de humidade tropical para norte. Este ano tivemos vários nevões em que a entrada húmida se dava de oeste/sudoeste para cima do frio previamente instalado de norte ou nordeste, tal como no Reino Unido aconteceu, deixando a ilha completamente branca como há muito não se via. As incursões de plumas tropicais explicam também a tragédia da Madeira por exemplo.

Em termos de ano não sei como ficará obviamente, um Inverno frio mas não muito, e agora um Verão quente, que certamente será um dos mais quentes de sempre a nível nacional, arrisco o top3/4 a nível nacional, em Lisboa por exemplo desconfio que possa ser mesmo o mais quente. Mas não sei claro, temos que esperar pelo relatório de verão do IM.

O Outono tenho sérias dúvidas que seja frio, abaixo da média, o meu palpite é que seja ligeiramente acima da média (+0.5ºC), e Dezembro teria que ser bastante frio para compensar o Verão quente. Agora, 2009 também foi um ano quente, o 10º mais quente desde 1931, mas apesar disso duvido muito que 2010 no final seja menos quente que 2009.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2010 às 17:56)

Vince disse:


> SocioMeteo, o Inverno foi muito chuvoso, em termos nacionais o 11º mais chuvoso desde 1931/32, mas nalguns locais como Lisboa foi mesmo o mais chuvoso desde 1870, ou na Madeira desde 1865, Horta desde 1901.
> 
> Mas Invernos destes são muito raros, se calhar em média só temos um assim por década ou ainda menos (não sei ao certo, mas penso que poderá ser algo assim). Não caracterizes Lisboa ou o país pelo que se passa num Inverno ou um Verão, ainda por cima comparando a 2009 abaixo da média, com seca que iniciou em Março e só terminou em Novembro (norte e centro) ou Dezembro (sul).
> 
> ...



Para muitos especialistas e não especialistas olhem tomando como exemplo a China parece que sempre que existem inundações ... são sempre as piores dos ultimos x anos. Eu agora pergunto ?
Será que essas inundações são sempre em sitios diferentes ou as  pessoas tem um bocado de memória selectiva. (informação dada pelos media)
Em relação em termos de ter sido o 11º Inverno desde 1931 em termos nacionais não acho de nada de especial, recordando que o Inverno é entre 22 Dezembro e 22 Março +-, o que dá um ano destes por década. Situação normal (espero que me esteja fazendo entender )
Em relação ao sul é perfeitamente normal (os meses de janeiro e Fev tem caido a pique a precipitação), senão vejam como foram os ultimos 30 anos nomeadamente áquilo que se passa sempre em Janeiro e Março em que a média de precipitação mensal tem caido a pique enquanto que no Outono tem aumentado. Por  isso acho normal poder ser em Lisboa o mais chuvoso dos registos.
Não sei e peço desculpa por isso mas para mim:
Outono - Out a Dez;
Inverno - Janeiro a Março;

O IM não sei exactamente como consideram.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2010 às 18:01)

Normalmente utiliza-se o trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto como correspondente ao Verão e o trimestre Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro ao Inverno. É mais fácil assim.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2010 às 18:14)

Vince disse:


> SocioMeteo, o Inverno foi muito chuvoso, em termos nacionais o 11º mais chuvoso desde 1931/32, mas nalguns locais como Lisboa foi mesmo o mais chuvoso desde 1870, ou na Madeira desde 1865, Horta desde 1901.
> 
> Mas Invernos destes são muito raros, se calhar em média só temos um assim por década ou ainda menos (não sei ao certo, mas penso que poderá ser algo assim). Não caracterizes Lisboa ou o país pelo que se passa num Inverno ou um Verão, ainda por cima comparando a 2009 abaixo da média, com seca que iniciou em Março e só terminou em Novembro (norte e centro) ou Dezembro (sul).
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela tua paciência em explicar tudo isso. Basta ver os relatos de ondas de calor comparados com os das ondas de frio em Portugal em 2010 e até já roça o patético fazer a comparação tendo em conta o que se tem passado este ano.
Como também mostrou o gráfico postado pelo André, ATÉ AGORA estamos claramente e no geral, com uma anomalia positiva, nem vejo qual é a dúvida.
Não sei como é que vai ser daqui para a frente, como já disse, vamos ver, mas realmente as probabilidades de vir a ser um ano abaixo da média em termos de temperaturas, são baixas... Mas ainda assim, volto a frisar: logo se vê.
Tenho andado a estudar ecossistemas em que as secas têm tido impactos preocupantes, não fosse este último Outono/Inverno e mais algumas boas chuvas primaveris, nem sei como estaríamos agora...
Um caso emblemático, a nível ibérico, foi no Parque Nacional de Tablas de Daimiel, em que até haviam fogos subterrâneos e os pântanos estavam todos a secar!!  
Felizmente que choveu e bem para ajudar a situação desastrosa em que estava aquele Parque.
E depois claro, escusado será dizer, a situação em que estava o Alentejo, Andaluzia, Nordeste Transmontano, etc... 
Enfim, só vendo com os próprios olhos se tem alguma noção do que realmente se passa.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2010 às 18:42)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente utiliza-se o trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto como correspondente ao Verão e o trimestre Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro ao Inverno. É mais fácil assim.



Então assim nesse já não consigo classificar a evolução temporal ao longo das décadas pois onde os sinais são claros é mais relativamente a Janeiro e Março... mas sim fica para outro tópico...
Falando ainda em relação ás previsões sazonais neste momento o conjunto trimestral Out/Nov/Dez aponta para estar na média ou ligeiramente acima da média no sul do país.
Parece segundo o CFS, que existe anomalia positiva de pressão, durante o Outono nas latitudes mais a norte e negativa quase nos trópicos o que me faz pensar 
Do mesmo modo, existe maior potencial para precipitação acima da média nas latitudes mais baixas podendo alcançar ou não Portugal.
Acho que temos que esperar mais o final do mês para sabermos o que temos pela frente ....


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2010 às 20:44)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente utiliza-se o trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto como correspondente ao Verão e o trimestre Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro ao Inverno. É mais fácil assim.



É mais fácil. 

Mas no caso do sotavento algarvio, há perto de cinco meses de Verão climatológico, pois há temperaturas máximas médias iguais ou acima dos 20.0ºC desde o final de Maio até meados de Outubro.


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2010 às 20:57)

frederico disse:


> É mais fácil.
> 
> Mas no caso do sotavento algarvio, há perto de cinco meses de Verão climatológico, pois há temperaturas máximas médias iguais ou acima dos 20.0ºC desde o final de Maio até meados de Outubro.



Sim, o Verão climatológico em Portugal não tem relação alguma com esta divisão, nem que não seja pelo facto de, normalmente, o mês de Setembro ser mais quente que o de Junho. Esta divisão acaba por algum interesse pois possibilita a comparação com outras regiões do globo.


----------



## fabiosilva (3 Set 2010 às 22:11)

zenuno disse:


> Bom dia!
> Eu não percebo nada da vossa terminologia e peço desculpa por me intrometer, mas sou muito interessado nestes assuntos e até meio obsessivo quando chega o verão porque detesto calor, por isso espero que não se incomodem que eu ponha uma ou outra perguntita leiga de vez em quando. Mas não se preocupem porque estou aqui mais para ler do que para escrever.
> Quando vem o tempo mais fresco? Obrigado desde já!



Bom, eu também confesso que sou muito "nerd" nestas coisas da meteorologia e todas estas análises e expressões que aqui leio para mim são chinês (no sentido positivo da palavra).

Também não sou fã do Verão e do calor. Prefiro mil vezes o aconchego dos cobertores grossos do que os trajes menores. Troco os gelados do Verão pelas castanhinhas assadas do Outono/Inverno. Sabe muito melhor. 

E tal como o zenuno disse, resta-me alimentar a esperança de que vêm aí um Inverno à minha maneira.  Por esse motivo vou acompanhar atentamente este tópico. 

Abraços.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Set 2010 às 22:44)

vamos ver um aspecto aquilo que eu afirmei não foi que o ano de 2010 ira ser um ano com uma temperatura Media anual inferior a temperatura media dos normativos climaticos da cidade de Lisboa que é cerca de de 16º graus, mas sim inferior á sentida nos ultimos anos quando refiro-me nos ultimos anos aos ultimos 5,6 anos ou se quiserem mesmo a ultima decada tendo em conta que no ano de 2009 a temperatura media anual foi de 17,3º em 2008 de 16,8º de 2007 16,5º de 2006 de 17,1º não me parece que seja assim tão improvavel que a temperatura media anual deste ano seja igual ou superior a 17º antes pelo contrario por isso julgo q o cenario que fiz aqui é um cenario bem provavel e real... referi tambem a questão da percipitação onde tambem referi que é bem provavel que este ano de 2010 seja um ano mais chuvoso que os anteriores mas não superando nem de perto nem de longe anos como 1997 ou 1998 onde os valores de percipitação em Lisboa foram superiores a 1000mm. O que não deixa de ser interessante podermos ter um ano mais fresco e mais chuvoso em 2010 nos ultimos anos tendo em conta que normalmente ou temos um ano fresco e pouco chuvoso ou um ano mais ameno e muito chuvoso. 

Outro ponto que referi é no meu ponto de vista o exagero que a Moda Onda do aquecimento global eu não nego o aquecimento global pois ele de facto existe e sente-se aqui em Portugal obviamente que se vermos que nos 60,70 tinhamos em Lisboa temperaturas medias anuais em alguns anos de 14,5º,15º em alguns anos e que nestas ultimas decadas isso é quase impossivel de acontecer e nunca mais aconteceu.O que eu considero é que é devido ao aquecimento global ao seu aproveitamento politico e comercial tornou-se quase impossivel por exemplo dizer-se que um ano foi mais fresco ou que choveu mais porque o que vende a tendencia é so dar noticias que comprovem o aquecimento global e nunca o contrario... temos N exemplos disso vemos as pessoas a escreverem livros,darem coloquios etc a afirmarem que Portugal vai tornar-se um deserto(passe o exagero) logo se tivermos por ventura um ano mais chuvoso e fresco isso nunca será noticia nem será explorado pois vem contrariar o paradigma dominante.

Outro ponto que gostaria de referir é que Portugal tem as 4 estações climaticas bem defenidas e que em meados de 21 de setembro nota-se nitidamente a mudança da estação ou em 21 de Março ou em 21 Junho ok o nosso verão não é chuvoso e humido como o verão tropical da europa central ou o verão fresco nas ilhas britanicas mas isso não invalida que tenhemos o nosso verão o nosso inverno o nosso outono e a nossa primavera com as nossas caracteristicas obviamente que o inverno lisboeta é mais ameno que o inverno londrino mas não deixa de ser inverno... não acontece em Portugal aquilo que acontece em climas subtropicais como o clima do sul do Brasil ou da Florida nos EUA onde numa semana na estação menos quente tem 1,2 dias frios com temperaturas negativas e logo a seguir tem dias de 30º graus isso não acontece em Portugal em Portugal sabemos que os meses de Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro serão meses onde as temperaturas irão se nivelar por valores mais baixos como acontece em todos os climas temperados.

Gostaria tambem de dizer que nunca tive a pretenção de generalizar o clima de Lisboa com o clima de Portugal alias eu aqui tenho tido mtas tomadas de posição sob as grandes influencias atlanticas a norte de Montejunto so dei o exemplo da cidade de lisboa por mero acaso provavelmente por viver perto da cidade de Lisboa.


cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Set 2010 às 23:00)

belem disse:


> Parabéns pela tua paciência em explicar tudo isso. Basta ver os relatos de ondas de calor comparados com os das ondas de frio em Portugal em 2010 e até já roça o patético fazer a comparação tendo em conta o que se tem passado este ano.
> Como também mostrou o gráfico postado pelo André, ATÉ AGORA estamos claramente e no geral, com uma anomalia positiva, nem vejo qual é a dúvida.
> Não sei como é que vai ser daqui para a frente, como já disse, vamos ver, mas realmente as probabilidades de vir a ser um ano abaixo da média em termos de temperaturas, são baixas... Mas ainda assim, volto a frisar: logo se vê.
> Tenho andado a estudar ecossistemas em que as secas têm tido impactos preocupantes, não fosse este último Outono/Inverno e mais algumas boas chuvas primaveris, nem sei como estaríamos agora...
> ...






Sim Belem a mim tambem me dá muita tristeza ver o Soajo arder e saber que o ano passado estive no Geres a contemplar a sua paisagem atlantica com bosques de folha caduca de perder de vista pinheiros alpinos fenomenais agua a correr em todo o lado enfim falo tambem na região de Melgaço e Monção e pensar que o ano passado estive nessa região e pensar que ela ardeu praticamente toda a mim da-me uma tristeza atroz enfim mas se existem incendios no alasca e na russia porque é que não pode haver no Geres... eu acharia improvavel mas enfim 10% do parque natural ardeu... por isso Belem todos nos sentimos e vemos as consequencias que este calor excessivo provoca.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2010 às 23:01)

Eu compreendo as ideias aqui transmitidas mas pedia que não andemos agora a medir a "temperatura uns aos outros"
Isto trata-se de previsão sazonal e daqui a pouco estamos a discutir o aquecimento global.
Claro que tentar perceber se será um Outono mais frio ou menos tb é importante .... mas cuidado para não começarmos agora andar em ciclo e começar a discutir a questão se é aquecimento global.
Eu sei que não moderador nem estou a tentar fazer esse trabalho...


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2010 às 23:20)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Dados:
> 
> 2009
> Janeiro-10,6º/136 mm
> ...



Estes dados correspondem a que estação?
Lisboa (Geofísico), teve  21,1ºC de temperatura média em Junho e *25,1ºC* em Julho. (2010)


----------



## Costa (3 Set 2010 às 23:58)

O utilizador SocioMeteo gosta de manipular dados e dar-lhes uma edição à sua maneira, sempre sem colocar a fonte de onde os tira.


----------



## belem (4 Set 2010 às 02:41)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim Belem a mim tambem me dá muita tristeza ver o Soajo arder e saber que o ano passado estive no Geres a contemplar a sua paisagem atlantica com bosques de folha caduca de perder de vista pinheiros alpinos fenomenais agua a correr em todo o lado enfim falo tambem na região de Melgaço e Monção e pensar que o ano passado estive nessa região e pensar que ela ardeu praticamente toda a mim da-me uma tristeza atroz enfim mas se existem incendios no alasca e na russia porque é que não pode haver no Geres... eu acharia improvavel mas enfim 10% do parque natural ardeu... por isso Belem todos nos sentimos e vemos as consequencias que este calor excessivo provoca.



Sim, também estive lá no ano passado.
Mais preocupante que os incêndios estivais, são secas que se estendem por meses a fio e que provocam défices hídricos inesperados até fora da época estival.
O Gerês é das raríssimas áreas em Portugal continental onde existe um ecossistema atlântico aliado a florestas primitivas climácicas em que qualquer incêndio é muito grave... No entanto, normalmente, estas florestas não ardem bem, o que arde mais são os pinheiros e os eucaliptos.
Gostaria de ver o relatório do parque relativamente ao sucedido.
Mas sem dúvida que tanto no Gerês como no exterior, os incêndios são algo evitável e triste.
Bom, chega de offtopic.


----------



## zenuno (7 Set 2010 às 10:03)

Temperaturas agradáveis e alguma chuva a cheirar a outono, mas é só um leve odor quase imperceptivel. Na previsão a dez dias do INM dão 35 outra vez para coimbra na semana que vem. Nãooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 09:42)

Bem, como vocês podem ver eu sou novo por estes lados.. 
Nas minhas pesquisas na net sobre meteorologia, encontrei este forum que é claramente o melhor meio de discutir meteorologia via net em Portugal. Eu quero seguir meteorologia no ensino universitario, pois desde que comecei a ler praticamente, o meu primeiro instinto foi logo ver boletins meteorologicos. 

o que eu vos queria perguntar, ou melhor, que me explicasses o que influencia o estado do tempo em portugal continental no Outono/inverno. Sei que temos um anti-ciclone localizado a oeste da Peninsula Ibérica onde as suas deslocaçoes influenciam significativamente o estado do tempo em Portugal. peço a voces que me eclareçam esta duvida..

obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 11:38)

Andrep disse:


> o que eu vos queria perguntar, ou melhor, que me explicasses o que influencia o estado do tempo em portugal continental no Outono/inverno. Sei que temos um anti-ciclone localizado a oeste da Peninsula Ibérica onde as suas deslocaçoes influenciam significativamente o estado do tempo em Portugal. peço a voces que me eclareçam esta duvida..
> 
> obrigado



Antes de mais, bem-vindo 

A tua pergunta é um pouco confusa. Antes demais tens que entender a definição de estado de tempo, equivale a um conjunto de fenómenos num determinado local ou região, que ocorrem num período de 24h.

Quanto ao Outono e o anticiclone, bom, ele varia muito na sua posição, tanto poderá tar a oeste, como leste, como norte ou nw, normalmente quando está a oeste, temos tempo húmido e nublado poderá chover mas será algo muito fraco.


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 12:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Antes de mais, bem-vindo
> 
> A tua pergunta é um pouco confusa. Antes demais tens que entender a definição de estado de tempo, equivale a um conjunto de fenómenos num determinado local ou região, que ocorrem num período de 24h.
> 
> Quanto ao Outono e o anticiclone, bom, ele varia muito na sua posição, tanto poderá tar a oeste, como leste, como norte ou nw, normalmente quando está a oeste, temos tempo húmido e nublado poderá chover mas será algo muito fraco.



Sim, eu essas treminoligias entendo..
Sei tambem que o clima na europa, nomeadamente em portugal e influenciado pelo NAO (oscilaçao do atlantico norte).
Gostaria de saber se estes dois fenomenos (a localizaçao do anti-ciclone e o NAO) esta relacionados.. 
Eu nao sei os termos técnicos que ''voces'' usam, mas faço um esforço por pesquisar.. A medida que vou lendo os diferentes tópicos, vou pesquisando e encontrando respostas, por isso, podes utilizar termos especificos, e nao te preocupes em escrever para ''que eu perceba'', eu desenrrasco-me..
Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 12:16)

Andrep disse:


> Sim, eu essas treminoligias entendo..
> Sei tambem que o clima na europa, nomeadamente em portugal e influenciado pelo NAO (oscilaçao do atlantico norte).
> Gostaria de saber se estes dois fenomenos (a localizaçao do anti-ciclone e o NAO) esta relacionados..
> Eu nao sei os termos técnicos que ''voces'' usam, mas faço um esforço por pesquisar.. A medida que vou lendo os diferentes tópicos, vou pesquisando e encontrando respostas, por isso, podes utilizar termos especificos, e nao te preocupes em escrever para ''que eu perceba'', eu desenrrasco-me..
> Obrigado!



OK 

Então assim sendo, NAO+ (positiva) está a associado em Portugal, ao anticiclone, e a tempo seco e frio, NAO- (negativa) está a associada a depressões, logo tempo húmido e que poderá variar entre ameno e frio.


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 12:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> OK
> 
> Então assim sendo, NAO+ (positiva) está a associado em Portugal, ao anticiclone, e a tempo seco e frio, NAO- (negativa) está a associada a depressões, logo tempo húmido e que poderá variar entre ameno e frio.



Estou a perceber.. Bom grafico, bastante esclarecedor.. Obrigado 
Nao estou errado ao dizer que nao existe a minima possibilidade de saber a oscilaçao da NAO nos meses futuros, exemplo: Novembro,Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro, certo?

é que tirando estes 2 fenomenos, chamemos-lhe assim (nao sei se e correcto), nao vejo por onde e que o clima portugues possa ser influenciado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2010 às 12:39)

Andrep disse:


> é que tirando estes 2 fenomenos, chamemos-lhe assim (nao sei se e correcto), nao vejo por onde e que o clima portugues possa ser influenciado.



É bastante complexo tentar arriscar na tendência da NAO, se conseguíssemos ter a sua previsão exacta, teríamos grande parte do problema das previsões resolvido. Aquilo que poderá fazer-se ou seguir-se é tendências, por exemplo neste último Inverno que passou a NAO passou pra negativa de repente e assim seguiu, sem que ninguém contasse, acabamos por ter um Inverno extremamente chuvoso, sendo o mais chuvoso de sempre em algumas regiões. 

Aqui tens a NAO, como variou, como poderás ver Dezembro e parte de Janeiro foi muito negativo, períodos nos quais choveu bastante por cá. E naquele período positivo a meio de Janeiro assustaram o pessoal, pois nessa altura deixou de chover, pois veio o anticiclone, e houve pessoal que até já temia que o Inverno tivesse acabado e que agora apenas seria tempo seco. No entanto a partir dos finais de Janeiro e ao longo de Fevereiro todo a NAO tornou-se negativa e acabamos por ter um mês ainda mais chuvoso e frio que Janeiro.  






Dá uma olhadela neste tópico.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-clima-global-teleconexoes-2010-a-4360.html


----------



## Andrep (8 Set 2010 às 13:45)

Hum.. ok, eu ja dei uma vista de olhos por alto, mas vou ver melhor..
Obrigado pelo (s) esclarecimento (s)..


----------



## zenuno (8 Set 2010 às 14:35)

Ouvi dizer (o que é muito fiável neste país...) que as temperaturas já não se elevarão acima dos 30º porque nos estamos a aproximar do equinócio de outono. Como não percebo nada de NAO nem de ECW vou fazer a dança da chuva. Mas leio atentamente os vossos posts, não levem a mal. Um dia hei-de perceber alguma coisa disto.


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2010 às 15:13)

zenuno disse:


> Ouvi dizer (o que é muito fiável neste país...) que as temperaturas já não se elevarão acima dos 30º porque nos estamos a aproximar do equinócio de outono. Como não percebo nada de NAO nem de ECW vou fazer a dança da chuva. Mas leio atentamente os vossos posts, não levem a mal. Um dia hei-de perceber alguma coisa disto.



Bastará 1 ou 2 dias para a teoria do ouvi dizer ir por terra!  

A partir de 6ª e por uns dias razoáveis, até deverá andar sempre acima disso, com a entrada de ar mais quente vindo do Norte de África, como em muitos episódios deste Verão.

Claro que com o aproximar do equinócio a magnitude dos eventos é menor, já não andará nos 40º, mas acima dos 30º ainda há muita margem para ir para já, e em qualquer altura do mês de Setembro, e até acima dos 35º é bem provável nos próximos dias.

Este padrão tem sido muito persistente este ano, portanto não é nada de admirar que continuemos com episódios de calor bem acima do normal durante algum tempo.

E mesmo temperaturas acima dos 30º não têm nada de anormal perto do equinócio!


----------



## zenuno (8 Set 2010 às 15:26)

rozzo disse:


> Bastará 1 ou 2 dias para a teoria do ouvi dizer ir por terra!
> 
> A partir de 6ª e por uns dias razoáveis, até deverá andar sempre acima disso, com a entrada de ar mais quente vindo do Norte de África, como em muitos episódios deste Verão.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuisFilipe (9 Set 2010 às 22:10)

eu quero é muitas vagas de frio polar, com tempo seco e ventos fortes de leste.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Set 2010 às 18:45)

Tem sido uma constante tópicos dedicados a um tema descambarem para discussões que se arrastam por inúmeros post's que desvirtuam o assunto que estava a ser discutido.

Espero que tal não aconteça mais para bem de todos.

As mensagens foram movidas para:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/precipitacao-em-portugal-4892.html


----------



## David sf (11 Set 2010 às 00:14)

A NOAA insiste em prever NAO- Para o meses mais invernosos (Novembro a Fevereiro). 






De todas as previsões feitas por este organismo, a anomalia de geopotencial costuma ser a mais certeira, até porque a estes mapas não corresponde pelo menos uma das previsões abaixo (precipitação e temperatura).











Com a anomalia de geopotencial prevista para Janeiro e Fevereiro, ou teremos bastante precipitação como o último inverno, e a previsão está errada, ou então teremos uma repetição de Fevereiro de 2005, com o jet tão a sul, que só recebemos o fluxo de leste das depressões que entram no Mediterrâneo, e consequentemente a anomalia negativa de temperatura seria bem maior que a prevista.

Alguém sabe da previsão do ECMWF, que este Verão foi tão certeira?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2010 às 11:39)

O z200 por si só não quer dizer nada ... tens que olhar tb para o z700 dados que estes para que possamos ter "festa" tem que haver correlação entre eles.
Mas sim existe uma certa tendencia para um NAO algo negativo segundo este modelo mas nos meses de Outono e não no Inverno !!
Olha mais ao z700 e menos ao z200 !!


----------



## David sf (11 Set 2010 às 13:04)

Aurélio disse:


> O z200 por si só não quer dizer nada ... tens que olhar tb para o z700 dados que estes para que possamos ter "festa" tem que haver correlação entre eles.
> Mas sim existe uma certa tendencia para um NAO algo negativo segundo este modelo mas nos meses de Outono e não no Inverno !!
> Olha mais ao z700 e menos ao z200 !!



Em Janeiro também haveria, tendo em conta o z700. Mesmo Fevereiro, com NAO ligeiramente positivo, teria que originar uma temperatura muito mais baixa, com fluxo de leste  pronunciado. Mas gosto mais de usar o z200, pois costuma ser o parâmetro em que a NOAA costuma ser mais certeira.


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Set 2010 às 03:39)

Nesse mapa da noaa da pra ver como o planeta esta realmente esquentando como serao os veroes dos proximos anos acho que o oceano artico derrete antes do verao de 2020 se essa tendencia de veroes quente continuar. Provavelmente continuara


----------



## frederico (12 Set 2010 às 23:37)

David sf disse:


> Em Janeiro também haveria, tendo em conta o z700. Mesmo Fevereiro, com NAO ligeiramente positivo, teria que originar uma temperatura muito mais baixa, com fluxo de leste  pronunciado. Mas gosto mais de usar o z200, pois costuma ser o parâmetro em que a NOAA costuma ser mais certeira.



Isso vai de encontro à minha previsão meramante empírica:

- Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro amenos e com precipitação na média ou acima da média;

- Janeiro e Fevereiro frios e secos, com um ou outro epísódio de precipitação ocasional (menos secos que 2005).


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 21:26)

Encontrei este modelo de previsão sazonal, japonês, que olhando para as previsões anteriores, é bastante fiável. Aqui:

http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/

Para o Inverno prevê, tal como a NOAA, temperaturas abaixo da média em quase toda a Europa, e precipitação também reduzida:


----------



## David sf (15 Set 2010 às 21:44)

David sf disse:


> A NOAA insiste em prever NAO- Para o meses mais invernosos (Novembro a Fevereiro).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui fica o z700, como o Aurélio pediu.






Convém agora, verificar o que previa a NOAA há exactamente um ano:
















Acabou por dar mais chuva que o previsto, mas ao nível do z700 não falhou por muito, principalmente em Fevereiro. Este ano a tendência para bloqueio a norte da Europa está mais forte que o ano passado, mas se virem o que previam para Janeiro do ano passado, e o que acabou por acontecer, ainda há uma margem de manobra, basta aquela anomalia positiva situar-se mais a norte, e teremos um inverno relativamente chuvoso.

Não nos esqueçamos que o bloqueio previsto está a norte e não a oeste nem em cima de nós. Portanto, se as previsões estiverem certas, mesmo que não chova muito, será sempre um inverno interessante, com bastante frio e algumas cut-off's.


----------



## LuisFilipe (16 Set 2010 às 19:08)

o que dizem as previsoes sazonais em termos de ventos?

Vamos ter muitos ventos de leste ?


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2010 às 20:23)

LuisFilipe disse:


> o que dizem as previsoes sazonais em termos de ventos?
> 
> Vamos ter muitos ventos de leste ?



isso é mais no verão


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2010 às 20:25)

1337 disse:


> isso é mais no verão



També, existe correntes de Leste no Inverno. Que são frias e secas.


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2010 às 20:40)

João Soares disse:


> També, existe correntes de Leste no Inverno. Que são frias e secas.



mas tal como disse
é mais no verão


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Set 2010 às 00:29)

olha que nao... no outono tambem costuma haver muitas brisas de leste sobretudo na parte da madrugada/manhã.


----------



## SocioMeteo (17 Set 2010 às 02:31)

LuisFilipe disse:


> olha que nao... no outono tambem costuma haver muitas brisas de leste sobretudo na parte da madrugada/manhã.



Sem querer entrar em desacordo... so para referir que pratico BodyBoard durante todo o ano... e quando temos vento de Leste Puro temos as condições do Mar perfeitas com Chamado Offshore Puro... com ondas perfeitas... devo dizer que pesquiso todos os dias sites de de previsão metereologica diarios relacionados com ondulação e vento e vou todos os fins de semana dias de semana durante o Inverno,Outono,Primavera a praia e conto pelos dedos á 7,8 anos a esta parte que tenha verificado um Off-shore Puro com vento de Leste e as vezes que isso aconteceu não foi tanto no Inverno mas sim no inicio da primavera Março,Abril... é o que a minha experiencia empirica me diz... Continuo achar que apesar de mais frias as massas de ar frias continentais vindas de Leste não são as determinantes no nosso Inverno mais ocidental prova disso mesmo é o facto de os episodios de neve recentes na Grande Lisboa(2006,2007) ou no Grande Porto(2009,2010) terem resultado de depressões vindas do extremo Norte atlantico massas de ar humidas vindas não da Siberia ou do Leste mas sim do Ocidente alias os episodios de neve na Irlanda que não são assim tão frequentes surgem deste tipo de massas de ar por exemplo.
Mas vamos ver o que este Outono nos reserva ate agora tudo indica que iremos ter um mes de Setembro quente e seco em grande parte do pais... infelizmente... esta semana escapamos por um triz a uma depressão que tem afectado praticamente todo o interior penisular ,norte de africa e mediterraneo ocidental com fortes chuvas e trovoadas...Espero que o mes de Outubro seja mais animado e que traga maior animação.

cumps


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2010 às 07:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Continuo achar que apesar de mais frias as massas de ar frias continentais vindas de Leste não são as determinantes no nosso Inverno mais ocidental prova disso mesmo é o facto de os episodios de neve recentes na Grande Lisboa(2006,2007) ou no Grande Porto(2009,2010) terem resultado de depressões vindas do extremo Norte atlantico massas de ar humidas vindas não da Siberia ou do Leste mas sim do Ocidente



Este tópico não se destina a esse tipo de analises. Sobre o episódio da queda de neve, em Portugal continental - Janeiro de 2006, tem aqui mais informações:  *Instituto de Meteorologia*


----------



## David sf (17 Set 2010 às 09:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sem querer entrar em desacordo... so para referir que pratico BodyBoard durante todo o ano... e quando temos vento de Leste Puro temos as condições do Mar perfeitas com Chamado Offshore Puro... com ondas perfeitas... devo dizer que pesquiso todos os dias sites de de previsão metereologica diarios relacionados com ondulação e vento e vou todos os fins de semana dias de semana durante o Inverno,Outono,Primavera a praia e conto pelos dedos á 7,8 anos a esta parte que tenha verificado um Off-shore Puro com vento de Leste e as vezes que isso aconteceu não foi tanto no Inverno mas sim no inicio da primavera Março,Abril... é o que a minha experiencia empirica me diz... Continuo achar que apesar de mais frias as massas de ar frias continentais vindas de Leste não são as determinantes no nosso Inverno mais ocidental prova disso mesmo é o facto de os episodios de neve recentes na Grande Lisboa(2006,2007) ou no Grande Porto(2009,2010) terem resultado de depressões vindas do extremo Norte atlantico massas de ar humidas vindas não da Siberia ou do Leste mas sim do Ocidente alias os episodios de neve na Irlanda que não são assim tão frequentes surgem deste tipo de massas de ar por exemplo.
> Mas vamos ver o que este Outono nos reserva ate agora tudo indica que iremos ter um mes de Setembro quente e seco em grande parte do pais... infelizmente... esta semana escapamos por um triz a uma depressão que tem afectado praticamente todo o interior penisular ,norte de africa e mediterraneo ocidental com fortes chuvas e trovoadas...Espero que o mes de Outubro seja mais animado e que traga maior animação.
> 
> cumps



Quanto à pergunta do Luís Fílipe, a maior parte das previsões sazonais apontam para este inverno um maior número de dias de vento leste do que o normal. Se acertarão ou não, logo se vê.

Eu também tenho ideia, empírica, que em Setembro é mais fácil a ocorrência de ventos de leste que no pico do verão, isto em anos normais (não foi o caso deste último). Tudo, porque a circulação zonal se mantém a latitudes altas, formando cristas anticiclónicas pela Europa dentro a norte da península, como também, devido à menor temperatura em terra, e à maior temperatura do mar (costuma atingir o máximo em Setembro) as brisas marítimas são muito menos frequentes.

Como já foi dito pelo Dan, é um pouco off-topic, mas se verificar nos arquivos das cartas, as situações que refere em 2006, 2007 e 2009 ocorreram sempre com corrente de leste, seca e fria. A precipitação foi orginada por cut-off's transportadas por essa circulação. 10 de Janeiro de 2010 foi um caso diferente, de facto a entrada fria foi em regime de nortada, mas a queda de neve ocorreu com a chegada de uma frente de sudoeste. A massa de nuvens que originou a queda de neve no Porto até se deslocava de sul para norte.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2010 às 02:09)

Bastardi, ainda não acabou a previsão mas acha que vai ser normal em UK, e frio na Europa central e leste, e um pouco seco no geral.



> Again, to put together a forecast and line things up the way I do, takes a long time, and what I now do takes away from that time. My gut feeling is the core of the cold this winter... in relation to normals, runs from the Alps to the Balkans. I don't think Great Britain is as cold as last year, more or less a normal winter. But this will be a rough winter in areas in central and eastern Europe, the interior part of the continent. That is a thumbnail sketch, a rough look. One more thing... precipitation will be a bit below normal for much of Europe this winter.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/bastardi-europe-blog.asp


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Set 2010 às 12:02)

Vince disse:


> Bastardi, ainda não acabou a previsão mas acha que vai ser normal em UK, e frio na Europa central e leste, e um pouco seco no geral.



Vai ser seco ainda mais.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Set 2010 às 12:26)

Personagem mediática ou não no meio da meteorologia, até gosto de ler a forma como Bastardi escreve. E desta vez aquilo que afirma até o faz com alguma moderação e cautela sabendo bem o que valem as previsões a longo prazo, tendências!

Aquilo que refere não é mais do que qualquer um de nós diria, tendo em conta os indicadores para previsões a médio longo prazo. Se tudo se mantiver assim, é previsível uma tendência para precipitação algo abaixo da média na europa, embora em contrapartida mais fria e seca. Enfim, onde não for tão fria, certamente que a precipitação será mais próxima do normal, o que parece óbvio, não fosse a excepção do ano passado em Portugal afectado por um padrão ou conjunto de circunstâncias raro!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2010 às 16:02)

Paulo H disse:


> Personagem mediática ou não no meio da meteorologia, até gosto de ler a forma como Bastardi escreve. E desta vez aquilo que afirma até o faz com alguma moderação e cautela sabendo bem o que valem as previsões a longo prazo, tendências!
> 
> Aquilo que refere não é mais do que qualquer um de nós diria, tendo em conta os indicadores para previsões a médio longo prazo. Se tudo se mantiver assim, é previsível uma tendência para precipitação algo abaixo da média na europa, embora em contrapartida mais fria e seca. Enfim, onde não for tão fria, certamente que a precipitação será mais próxima do normal, o que parece óbvio, não fosse a excepção do ano passado em Portugal afectado por um padrão ou conjunto de circunstâncias raro!



Raro?????
Não é assim tão raro, nós é que já não estavamos habituados a ter um Outono/Inverno normal, ou e quiserem um ano Hidrológico na média, sim .... não foi um ano muito chuvoso ou chuvoso foi um ano perfeitamente normal em termos nacionais.
As unicas excepções foram o Vale do Tejo e Algarve em que choveu cerca de 120% da média, ou 20% acima da média, porque o resto foi normal !!
Este ano o mais provável a não ser que haja uma mudança brutal (não me cheira) nas variáveis que determinam o tempo a longo prazo teremos um ano muito seco em particular durante os meses de Dez a Fevereiro.
Outubro e Novembro espero um mês normal ou ligeiramente acima ou abaixo da média( +-20%).
E não ... não espero tão seco como 2005 porque simplesmente considero isso quase impossível !!
Nos anos 60 a 80 ou até mesmo 90 tivermos entre 3 a 6 anos destes por decada !!

Portanto é normal .... o que não é normal é tantos anos secos como tivemos esta década falando em termos nacionais !!


----------



## Paulo H (18 Set 2010 às 16:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Raro?????
> Não é assim tão raro, nós é que já não estavamos habituados a ter um Outono/Inverno normal, ou e quiserem um ano Hidrológico na média, sim .... não foi um ano muito chuvoso ou chuvoso foi um ano perfeitamente normal em termos nacionais.
> As unicas excepções foram o Vale do Tejo e Algarve em que choveu cerca de 120% da média, ou 20% acima da média, porque o resto foi normal !!
> Este ano o mais provável a não ser que haja uma mudança brutal (não me cheira) nas variáveis que determinam o tempo a longo prazo teremos um ano muito seco em particular durante os meses de Dez a Fevereiro.
> ...



Sim, mas estava a referir-me ao facto de ter sido um inverno com precipitação próxima do normal e contudo mais frio, com várias situações de queda de neve em cotas médias/baixas, o que obedece a um padrão não muito normal.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, mas estava a referir-me ao facto de ter sido um inverno com precipitação próxima do normal e contudo mais frio, com várias situações de queda de neve em cotas médias/baixas, o que obedece a um padrão não muito normal.



Ah ok .... julguei que estavas falar do NAO-, a precipitação em Lisboa e Madeira e coisas do género ....
Em termos  de frio não sei, confesso que sou MeteoLouco mas é por chuva, muita chuva


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2010 às 16:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Raro?????
> Não é assim tão raro, nós é que já não estavamos habituados a ter um Outono/Inverno normal, ou e quiserem um ano Hidrológico na média, sim .... não foi um ano muito chuvoso ou chuvoso foi um ano perfeitamente normal em termos nacionais.
> As unicas excepções foram o Vale do Tejo e Algarve em que choveu cerca de 120% da média, ou 20% acima da média, porque o resto foi normal !!
> Este ano o mais provável a não ser que haja uma mudança brutal (não me cheira) nas variáveis que determinam o tempo a longo prazo teremos um ano muito seco em particular durante os meses de Dez a Fevereiro.
> ...



o IM informa, no Boletim Climatológico de Agosto, que a precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Outubro de 2009 é superior a 120% em relação ao valor médio em quase todo o território e superior a 150% em alguns locais da região norte e na área de Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2010 às 17:03)

Eu também compreendi que o Paulo se referia ao Inverno e não ao ano hidrológico. O Inverno não sei se o podemos considerar raro ou não, aconteceram algumas coisas que se podem considerar raras, eu por exemplo comparo um pouco a depressão do Oeste de Dezembro de 2009 à depressão de Fevereiro de 1941 apesar da última ter sido menos localizada que a primeira. Um dia destes coloco aqui no fórum umas simulações e percebem o porquê da comparação. O que se passou na Madeira também terá períodos de retorno de algumas décadas, o Inverno aí sem dúvida foi muito raro mesmo, no Funchal o mais chuvoso desde 1865. Não esquecer que na Madeira antes da tragédia já tinha caído muita água, o Rog que o diga, pois teve registos incríveis 2 semanas antes que antecederam a tragédia, e em lado nenhum se falou nisso sem ser aqui no fórum, nem em relatórios, nem conferências, nada. O Rog na Madeira teve uns 330mm de precipitação duas semanas antes da tragédia com a depressão tropical-híbrida a que demos aqui o nome de «Cassandra» que provocou enxurradas nas Canárias iguais à da Madeira mas sem vítimas (porquê ?) e obviamente esse evento foi um precursor agravante do que depois viria a acontecer duas semanas mais tarde. 
Mas falando em termos nacionais e continente, como referes, os anteriores Invernos (6) é que foram maus, mas antes daí a regularidade também já não foi a mesma do passado. A dúvida é saber se olhando para a tendência (aquecimento global?) dos últimos 20 anos um Inverno destes se está a tornar de facto raro e se temos que esperar em média vários anos para termos outro, ou se pelo contrário, se se dá uma qualquer mudança decadal numa qualquer oscilação (PDO?) que permita que a regularidade de Invernos com mais chuva regresse de novo.







Como vimos durante o Inverno, muitas pessoas já estavam completamente fartas porque se desabituaram do "normal" Inverno, os mais novos então nem tem grandes memórias sobre isso, acham que Portugal é sol e praias e ficam fartos ao fim de 2 dias de chuva. Ironicamente agora passa-se o contrário, todos fartos do verão, enfim, faz parte da rotina da sociedade embora se torne cansativo tanta impaciência e falta de memória meteorológica e desconhecimento climatológico do país em que vivem. No fórum ainda mais cansativo, porque aqui as pessoas pelo menos tem acesso a outro conhecimento e maior sensibilidade para o assunto.

Quanto à sinóptica envolvida neste Inverno, sim, foi excepcional, a conjugação de NAO- e AO- foi extraordinariamente rara, mas isso não se tem que traduzir num Inverno extraordinariamente raro para nós, continente. Para a Madeira aparentemente foi.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Dan disse:


> o IM informa, no Boletim Climatológico de Agosto, que a precipitação acumulada desde 1 de Outubro de 2009 é superior a 120% em relação ao valor médio em quase todo o território e superior a 150% em alguns locais da região norte e na área de Lisboa.



É estranho dizeres isso porque o SNIRH como fiz referência neste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2010-a-4170-6.html#post228657

diz com base nas suas 40 estações com que fazem a média deles que tivemos um ano normal em termos de precipitações com excepção do vale do Tejo e Algarve em que foi superior a 125%. Ainda não li o relatório do IM (esqueci-me qual o login e password e apenas tenho um email, tenho que criar outro ) mas acho estranho esta discrepância em 1 e outro ...
Nomeadamente no litoral norte e centro classificado como inferior á média quando pelo jeito o IM diz que foi superior a 150% ????
Será que as estações estão assim tão distantes (as do Im e o snirh) para que estes valores sejam assim tão diferentes !!
Algo não bate certo !!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2010 às 17:54)

Vince disse:


> Eu também compreendi que o Paulo se referia ao Inverno e não ao ano hidrológico. O Inverno não sei se o podemos considerar raro ou não, aconteceram algumas coisas que se podem considerar raras, eu por exemplo comparo um pouco a depressão do Oeste de Dezembro de 2009 à depressão de Fevereiro de 1941 apesar da última ter sido menos localizada que a primeira. Um dia destes coloco aqui no fórum umas simulações e percebem o porquê da comparação. O que se passou na Madeira também terá períodos de retorno de algumas décadas, o Inverno aí sem dúvida foi muito raro mesmo, no Funchal o mais chuvoso desde 1865. Não esquecer que na Madeira antes da tragédia já tinha caído muita água, o Rog que o diga, pois teve registos incríveis 2 semanas antes que antecederam a tragédia, e em lado nenhum se falou nisso sem ser aqui no fórum, nem em relatórios, nem conferências, nada. O Rog na Madeira teve uns 330mm de precipitação duas semanas antes da tragédia com a depressão tropical-híbrida a que demos aqui o nome de «Cassandra» que provocou enxurradas nas Canárias iguais à da Madeira mas sem vítimas (porquê ?) e obviamente esse evento foi um precursor agravante do que depois viria a acontecer duas semanas mais tarde. Mas estranhamente ninguém nessas conferências que parece que aconteceram repararam nisso. Se calhar só nós aqui do fórum sabemos desse importante pormenor.
> 
> Mas falando em termos nacionais e continente, como referes, os anteriores Invernos (6) é que foram maus, mas antes daí a regularidade também já não foi a mesma do passado. A dúvida é saber se olhando para a tendência (aquecimento global?) dos últimos 20 anos um Inverno destes se está a tornar de facto raro e se temos que esperar em média vários anos para termos outro, ou se pelo contrário, se se dá uma qualquer mudança decadal numa qualquer oscilação (PDO?) que permita que a regularidade de Invernos com mais chuva regresse de novo.
> 
> ...



Eu não estou farto do Verão .....
Por mim podia continuar mais uns meses, apesar de preferir a chuva apenas queria era poupar na água e sobretudo na electricidade gasta para semear alguma coisa no Quintal da minha casinha e poupar um dinheirinho ...
Mas existem pessoas aqui muito impacientes por chover 
É normal ..... gostam de chuva, são como eu anseiam pela hora do Benfica - Sporting. Sou benfiquista 
Receiam a seca este ano ..... logo se vê se será seco, por exemplo entre as previsões sazonais do inicio de Setembro e inicio de Outubro as diferenças são enormes e por isso aguardemos mais um mês !!

Sim Vince eu sei que era uns impacientes pela chuva e que me mandava vir por tudo e por nada pela chuva, mas mudei, não gosto é de passar por mentiroso, quando digo á familia que vai chover e fico com tudo por regar á espera da chuva e depois oiço das boas no dia a seguir.
mas eu como tu como eu, já conhecemos o comportamentos das depressões em especial estas de Setembro e metade de Outubro e que são imprevisiveis para o bem e para o mal !!
Desculpem a conversa filosófica da vida .....


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2010 às 18:12)

Aurélio disse:


> É estranho dizeres isso porque o SNIRH como fiz referência neste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2010-a-4170-6.html#post228657
> 
> diz com base nas suas 40 estações com que fazem a média deles que tivemos um ano normal em termos de precipitações com excepção do vale do Tejo e Algarve em que foi superior a 125%. Ainda não li o relatório do IM (esqueci-me qual o login e password e apenas tenho um email, tenho que criar outro ) mas acho estranho esta discrepância em 1 e outro ...
> Nomeadamente no litoral norte e centro classificado como inferior á média quando pelo jeito o IM diz que foi superior a 150% ????
> ...



Sim, algo não bate certo. Nesse Boletim de Agosto é apresentado este mapa da percentagem da precipitação total no período Outubro de 2009 a Agosto de 2010.






Já coloquei a hipótese dos dois organismos estarem utilizar referenciais distintos. O IM utilizou a normal de 1971-2000. Mesmo que SNIRH tenha utilizado outra normal como referência, as anomalias obtidas parecem-me um pouco baixas. Aqui em Bragança, este ano hidrológico deverá terminar como um dos cinco mais chuvosos dos últimos 20 anos.


----------



## filipept (18 Set 2010 às 23:11)

Calcular a precipitação anual é sempre um exercício difícil. Não sei se o IM se baseia apenas nos dados das suas estações. Se o faz, obviamente que os dados não estarão correctos. Por exemplo episódios como o de ontem em Braga. A estação de Merelin (do IM), segundo alguns relatos, acho que não teve acumulado. 
Eu estava a entrar em Braga aquando do episódio. A chuva era imensa. Quando regressei a casa o chão estava completamente seco, não tinha caído nem uma gota na minha zona. Na região do Minho, devido em parte ao relevo, é muito comum estar a chover com alguma intensidade num local e apenas 1 ou 2 KM não chover nada.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2010 às 11:24)

Preparem-se porque vem aí o cataclismo em forma de frio. Em alguns anos que acompanho isto das previsões sazonais, nunca tinha visto nada assim. 
*A IRI prevê um trimestre com anomalia fria para a Europa ocidental!!!!! *


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Set 2010 às 12:54)

David sf disse:


> Preparem-se porque vem aí o cataclismo em forma de frio. Em alguns anos que acompanho isto das previsões sazonais, nunca tinha visto nada assim.
> *A IRI prevê um trimestre com anomalia fria para a Europa ocidental!!!!! *



Fiquei curioso, "cataclismo em forma de frio" o que significa isso mais concretamente para Portugal? Muita chuva ou mais frio e seca?


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2010 às 12:58)

TaviraMan disse:


> Fiquei curioso, "cataclismo em forma de frio" o que significa isso mais concretamente para Portugal? Muita chuva ou mais frio e seca?



O David sf está a ser irónico, porque esse site de previsões sazonais coloca sempre previsões de temperaturas acima da média, nunca vi previsões como o David mostrou, bastante curioso.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2010 às 13:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O David sf está a ser irónico, porque esse site de previsões sazonais coloca sempre previsões de temperaturas acima da média, nunca vi previsões como o David mostrou, bastante curioso.



Sim, é só ironia, pois esse modelo de previsão sazonal mete sempre temperaturas acima da média. Não quer dizer nada, para mim as suas previsões sazonais são muito fraquinhas.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2010 às 15:35)

David sf disse:


> Sim, é só ironia, pois esse modelo de previsão sazonal mete sempre temperaturas acima da média. Não quer dizer nada, para mim as suas previsões sazonais são muito fraquinhas.



Exactamente, nem mais ....


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Set 2010 às 23:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, mas estava a referir-me ao facto de ter sido um inverno com precipitação próxima do normal e contudo mais frio, com várias situações de queda de neve em cotas médias/baixas, o que obedece a um padrão não muito normal.



Se formos rigorosos verifcamos que o Inverno do ano passado não foi anormal nem no aspecto da temperatura media mensal nem nos valores de percipitação nem a nivel de queda de neve. 
Mas julgo q isto é um problema de percepção tenho  familia na região do Fundão e é incrivel todos os anos neve no Fundão e todos os anos as minhas tias dizem-me o mesmo que é já não nevava no Fundão a não sei quantos anos etc e tal lol e quase que aposto que este Inverno irão me dizer exactamente o mesmo julgo que memoria metereologica dos portugueses é muito pequena muita memoria curta.

eu pergunto quando se afirma que os ultimos anos/decadas descaratrerizaram o Inverno e que os Invernos tem sido suaves e que os cidadãos novos não tem percepção do que são Invernos rigorosos. 
Eu pergunto mas não foi em 2006 e 2007 que nevou na Grande Lisboa e no Alentejo???? não foi em 2008,2009 que nevou em todo o norte litoral portugues??


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2010 às 23:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Se formos rigorosos verifcamos que o Inverno do ano passado não foi anormal nem no aspecto da temperatura media mensal nem nos valores de percipitação nem a nivel de queda de neve.
> Mas julgo q isto é um problema de percepção tenho  familia na região do Fundão e é incrivel todos os anos neve no Fundão e todos os anos as minhas tias dizem-me o mesmo que é já não nevava no Fundão a não sei quantos anos etc e tal lol e quase que aposto que este Inverno irão me dizer exactamente o mesmo julgo que memoria metereologica dos portugueses é muito pequena muita memoria curta.



É verdade que a memória meteorológica dos portugueses é muito pequena e curta.
Em relação ao inverno passado, o IM diz o seguinte:



> O valor médio da temperatura do ar no Inverno de 2009/10 em Portugal Continental, foi
> inferior ao valor médio 1971-2000 em -1.1ºC na temperatura máxima e -0.5ºC na temperatura
> média, registando a temperatura mínima um valor igual ao da normal 1971-2000.
> 
> ...



Sobre a questão do *Aurélio*, o SNIRH tem dados incompletos. Por exemplo, em Sta. Marta da Montanha, a precipitação que consta para os meses de Outubro e Novembro são 23,6 e 6,2mm. Quando na verdade terão sido uns 150mm em Outubro e uns 250mm em Novembro.



SocioMeteo disse:


> eu pergunto quando se afirma que os ultimos anos/decadas descaratrerizaram o Inverno e que os Invernos tem sido suaves e que os cidadãos novos não tem percepção do que são Invernos rigorosos.
> Eu pergunto mas não foi em 2006 e 2007 que nevou na Grande Lisboa e no Alentejo???? não foi em 2008,2009 que nevou em todo o norte litoral portugues??



O facto de nevar 1 dia não significa que o Inverno seja rigoroso.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 00:25)

AnDré disse:


> É verdade que a memória meteorológica dos portugueses é muito pequena e curta.
> Em relação ao inverno passado, o IM diz o seguinte:
> 
> 
> ...




André refire-me aos episodios de neve em quotas baixas para enuciar que casos excepcionais acontenceram em Invernos recentes e não do ano passado exclusivamente.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 00:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André refire-me aos episodios de neve em quotas baixas para enuciar que casos excepcionais acontenceram em Invernos recentes e não do ano passado exclusivamente.



Mas foi a isso mesmo que eu respondi.
Não são de casos pontuais (excepcionais) que caracterizam toda uma estação.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 00:36)

AnDré disse:


> Mas foi a isso mesmo que eu respondi.
> Não são de casos pontuais (excepcionais) que caracterizam toda uma estação.



Lol estamos de acordo André eheheh sem duvida estamos a dizer exactamente a mesma coisa.
Pessoal esta semana vem ai chuvinha tempo instavel principalmente para quinta feira já n era sem tempo... mes de setembro praticamente sem chuva a ver com 15-20 mm que se preve que cai-a nesta semana em lisboa ainda tenho esperança que ate ao final do mes se atinja valores de percipitação suficientes para que tenhamos um mes de setembro humido, vamos ver.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 10:24)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Se formos rigorosos verifcamos que o Inverno do ano passado não foi anormal nem no aspecto da temperatura media mensal nem nos valores de percipitação nem a nivel de queda de neve.
> Mas julgo q isto é um problema de percepção tenho  familia na região do Fundão e é incrivel todos os anos neve no Fundão e todos os anos as minhas tias dizem-me o mesmo que é já não nevava no Fundão a não sei quantos anos etc e tal lol e quase que aposto que este Inverno irão me dizer exactamente o mesmo julgo que memoria metereologica dos portugueses é muito pequena muita memoria curta.
> 
> eu pergunto quando se afirma que os ultimos anos/decadas descaratrerizaram o Inverno e que os Invernos tem sido suaves e que os cidadãos novos não tem percepção do que são Invernos rigorosos.
> Eu pergunto mas não foi em 2006 e 2007 que nevou na Grande Lisboa e no Alentejo???? não foi em 2008,2009 que nevou em todo o norte litoral portugues??



Em relação a mim, e a resposta com o Paulo (creio) estavamos somente a falar em termos de volume de precipitação, mas parece-me que terá sido mais chuvoso pelo jeito porque guiei-me pelos dados do SNIRH
Assim termos de ano Hidrológico e em termos gerais terá na maior parte do país excedido os 20% em relação á média. Sendo que um bocadito da região Norte terá mesmo excedido os 50%.

Mas em termos nacionais não terá sido certamente um dos mais chuvosos de sempre ...
Respeitante somente ao Inverno já nem sei o que dizer ... dado que segui os dados do SNIRH e acho que agora fiquei com as contas baralhadas......
Se o SNIRH diz que foi superior a 120% no Algarve parte do Sul, e ligeiramente abaixo da média no Norte, se calhar é melhor juntar mais uns 20%


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 18:38)

Ultima actualização do CFS para a previsão sazonal, agora digam-me onde é que já vimos este filme nesta década??





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Huummmmm ???????

Tenho imensas dúvidas nesta situação projectada, dando uma "enorme seca" em toda a Europa nos meses de Inverno!!Então mas o AA vai estender-se pela Europa do Norte e do Sul, desde Portugal até á Russia e as depressões serão quase ausentes ??????
precipitação abaixo da média em toda a Europa??????????

Afinal onde vai estar a anomalias do z700, e porque é o z700 e o z200 têm anomalias opostas nos meses de Inverno. Que tipo de bloqueio teremos este ano afinal ??
Bloqueio continental ou bloqueio atlãntico.
Onde vai estar a anomalia de pressão positiva ??? Num ponto triangular entre Islandia, Açores e Oeste de França bloqueando tudo o que se mexa ..... e assim for como é o mediterraneo também seria seco, se a tendencia seria para formação de depressões no mediterraneo nesse caso, ou será que teremos um "MURO DE BERLIM" este ano ......

O que está mal aqui afinal???
- z200 negativa mas z700 positiva
- precipitação escassa em toda a europa;
- temperatura abaixo da média em toda a europa;

Parece-me é que isto ainda dará uma grande volta ....
certo, certo é que parece que os sinais de precipitações são postivos para Outubro e metade de Novembro, o que é exactamente o que se passou nos anos secos desta década ...

Pessoal o que acham ???
Grande caldeirada não .... ??????

O que link para quem não sabe:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2010 às 18:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Ultima actualização do CFS para a previsão sazonal, agora digam-me onde é que já vimos este filme nesta década??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha um 2006 ou 2005 take2
( sério...até nem muita tem piada..)


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2010 às 18:57)

Boa tarde.
Uma preciosa ajuda poderá vir também das estações amadoras e de dados cá dos nossos membros. 
Para percebermos o que se passa com os dados do SNIRH só tendo acesso a todos os dados da sua rede. Ao que parece faltarão dados a umas quantas das estações. Daqui parece-me que terá falhas o relatório que eles publicaram...mas sou eu a pensar!

No que me toca, atendendo à média de precipitação aqui do burgo da "CAPITAL DO MÓVEL", tenho cerca de + 25% de precipitação acumulada neste ano hidrológico a terminar em breve. Andará perto do extrapolado nos mapas do IM.
Até ao momento acumulei um total de *2173,3 mm*. Apesar disto há uma sensação "estranha" de seca meteorológica; talvez porque a precipitação a partir de abril tenha sido pouca a juntar aos muitos dias de vento de NE\E...e que propiciaram que muitas nascentes e poços estejam nesta altura secos ou quase secos na zona. também os rios e ribeiros estão em níveis muito baixos. isto atendendo ao último inverno húmido.

Em relação à última actualização do CFS para a previsão sazonal...nada de novo! As previsões de um outono e inverno secos mantêm-se. Sei que são tendências mas elas tem-se mantido nos últimos meses e em quase todas as actualizações se a memória não me atraiçoa. Esperemos que não se concretizem.
Os lençóis freáticos estão bastante depauperados nesta altura. Precisaríamos de pelo menos 2 a 3 anos húmidos para os reabastecer. Tivemos este inverno húmido mas boa parte da carga hídrica já se perdeu.


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2010 às 21:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Ultima actualização do CFS para a previsão sazonal, agora digam-me onde é que já vimos este filme nesta década??



Se esta previsão sazonal se concretizar, não só a precipitação mas também as anomalias de geopotencial e de temperatura, nunca vimos este filme nesta década. O único inverno parecido, e digo parecido, porque apenasdteve este padrão durante uma semana em Janeiro e na transição Fevereiro - Março, foi 2005. Choveu nada, mas tivemos anticiclone em cima da península quase todo o inverno, não tendo estado frio, com excepção dos períodos mencionados.
Agora 3 meses frios (diria muito frios, porque com a anomalia de z200 e z700 prevista, a anomalia projectada de -1ºC está bastante aquém daquela que se teria, só as mínimas, ficariam muitíssimo abaixo da normal) é algo que nunca se viu nesta década. É um padrão de siberiana, uma atrás da outra (claro que não seriam todos os dias frios e secos, mas seria um padrão estável e recorrente).



Aurélio disse:


> Tenho imensas dúvidas nesta situação projectada, dando uma "enorme seca" em toda a Europa nos meses de Inverno!!Então mas o AA vai estender-se pela Europa do Norte e do Sul, desde Portugal até á Russia e as depressões serão quase ausentes ??????
> precipitação abaixo da média em toda a Europa??????????



Pois eu também tenho dúvidas. Estou à espera da previsão do rei (ECMWF), que neste momento é secreta, mas se o CFS falha é um falhanço descomunal. As anomalias de geopotencial previstas são fortes, principalmente as positivas a norte, vermelho vivo, durante três meses (não vale a pena dizer que se enganou, que era para o mês seguinte). 



Aurélio disse:


> Afinal onde vai estar a anomalias do z700, e porque é o z700 e o z200 têm anomalias opostas nos meses de Inverno.



Isto foi o que tivemos no final de Fevereiro de 2005, as depressões passam tanto a sul, que só levamos com vento de leste. Ou seja, temos anomalia negativa a z200, e positiva de z700, há frio em altitude com condições para instabilidade, mas pressão atmosférica relativamente elevada (cut-off's, cavados sem expressão à superfície, por exemplo).
Esta carta do inverno passado (que deu neve em Portalegre e muita polémica aqui no fórum), exemplifica aquilo que a NOAA está a prever:









Aurélio disse:


> O que está mal aqui afinal???
> - z200 negativa mas z700 positiva
> - precipitação escassa em toda a europa;
> - temperatura abaixo da média em toda a europa;



Temperatura pouco abaixo da média, deverá ser ainda mais inferior e precipitação escassa no levante espanhol e no Adriático, que deverá ser acima da média, ao contrário do previsto

ou

z200, z700 estão erradas, e comprometem tudo o resto.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2010 às 15:42)

*Los meteorólogos prevén que el próximo invierno sea más suave de lo habitual*



> Los meses de julio y agosto y la mitad de septiembre han sido los más cálidos desde 1970, ha informado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), que prevé un próximo invierno más suave que lo habitual.
> 
> En el caso de incluirse también el mes de junio sería el octavo periodo veraniego más cálido desde esa misma fecha. Así se desprende del resumen nacional climático del verano presentado este martes en rueda de prensa por el portavoz y el jefe de predicción de la Aemet, Ángel Rivera, y Fermín Elízaga, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2010 às 15:57)

Eu só espero pela previsão do ECMWF, o "rei" como disse o David. O modelo que fez a previsão que pareceu "alarmista" antes do Verão, que afinal veio a ser mesmo o mais quente de há não sei quanto tempo..

Quanto à sazonal do CFS, dou-lhe crédito 5%, como já disse várias vezes. 


*Previsões de anomalia T2m para Europa para este Verão, feitas em Junho:*








E era só um mês de antecedência.. 

Podemos sempre tentar perguntar ao _Punxsutawney Phil_, ou arranjar um parecido cá da terra! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punxsutawney_Phil
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog_Day


----------



## David sf (21 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Los meteorólogos prevén que el próximo invierno sea más suave de lo habitual*



Esta notícia podia ir direitinha para os tesourinhos deprimentes. Uma pessoa que leia só o título pensa que está previsto que o próximo inverno seja mais quente que o normal. Quem lê a notícia toda, apercebe-se que afinal é o outono será normal ao nível das temperaturas. De precipitação não diz nada.
Anomalias de 0,5 no sul e temperatura na média no norte, é um período normal. Não percebo, e aí alguns organismos de previsão sazonal têm culpa porque apresentam mal as suas previsões, porque se diz que uma anomalia de +0,5 configura um período quente. Se a normal for de 15 graus, só quando a média for de 15,00 é que temos normalidade? Se for de 15,5 já foi quente? E de 14,5 significa que foi um período de frio rigoroso?
E quanto ao inverno? Será suave, pois no período de Outubro a Dezembro a anomalia será positiva. E o verão? Foi frio, pois de Abril a Junho não esteve calor?

A notícia em si, significa que o ECM prevê um outono normal na península ibérica, ao nível das temperaturas.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Los meteorólogos prevén que el próximo invierno sea más suave de lo habitual*



Então e a mensão á precipitação, nem vê-la ....
Mas normalmente teoricamente deveria ser um sinal de termos vento de Sul/Sudoeste e não de leste.
É pena que não arriscem !!

Onde vêem as previsões do ECMWF para a Europa que eu apenas consigo aceder ás tropicais !!!
*O link directo se faz favor !!*


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 19:53)

rozzo disse:


> Eu só espero pela previsão do ECMWF, o "rei" como disse o David. O modelo que fez a previsão que pareceu "alarmista" antes do Verão, que afinal veio a ser mesmo o mais quente de há não sei quanto tempo..
> 
> Quanto à sazonal do CFS, dou-lhe crédito 5%, como já disse várias vezes.



Qual o link da previsão do ECM para a Europa Rozzo??
Já agora tu dás 5% de crédito ás previsões de temperatura do CFS e eu dou 5% ás previsões de precipitação dos outros modelos como MetOffice, IRI e sei lá mais o quê .....

O CFS tem uma forte apetência por ser mais frio que o habitual e é sempre assim todos os anos, e o IRI/IBIMET e sei lá mais o quê, sempre a tendencia para serem mais quentes que o habitual, como por exemplo o IRI !!
Mas opiniões são opiniões e eu acompanho as previsões dos modelos ao longo de meses e não semanas ....
E sim o CFS falha sempre na temperatura mas ao contrário de muitos outros acerta melhor na precipitação que os outros ...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 19:55)

Já agora as previsões para Outono e Inverno apenas ligo no inicio de Outubro quando a atmosfera já teoricamente está melhor definida, e isto para todos os modelos !!


----------



## Climat (21 Set 2010 às 21:40)

Boas noites, se para muitos aqui, ficaram alarmados com a minha previsão para o Verão, eu pergunto afinal quem acertou? Não, quero dizer com isto, que sou sábia só mostrou que a opinião que tinha e olhando para o ECM notei que o Verão ía ser escaldante, tal como o membro Stormy sempre afirmou.

Quanto ao Inverno, tenho muito receio do que possa dizer, neste momento, porque é algo contraditório do que foi dito aqui, até agora, a maioria fala em seca, mas o Inverno que eu prevejo não tem nada haver com o de 2005, falarei dele mais daqui a algo tempo. Atenção, ao mês de Outubro que eu prevejo que seja com temperaturas mais baixas do que o habitual, quanto à precipitação será um mês interessante, com talvez um sistema extratropical a visitar-nos durante esse mês com probabilidade de acontecer de 60%.

O ECMWF está a mostrar um inverno ao contrário do NOAA.

Brevemente, voltarei para vir discutir com vocês o próximo inverno.


----------



## David sf (21 Set 2010 às 21:53)

Climat disse:


> O ECMWF está a mostrar um inverno ao contrário do NOAA.



Igual ao ano passado?


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2010 às 22:04)

Há que clarificar uma coisa...eu sempre apoiei a ideia que o verão ia ser muito quente..e foi, mas eu tambem pensava que iamos ter um padrão sinoptico de NAO+...talvez logo após maio, e isso não foi bem verdade....tivemos um verão com anomalias positivas de geopotencial no NW de Africa, mas com o AA um pouco mais fraco do que eu esperava...
..........................

O outono/inverno, suponho que venham a ser dentro da normalidade dos ultimos 10-15 anos...ou seja..com precipitações, eventualmente, abaixo da média de 70-00 ( não muito abaixo..)...e temperaturas dentro dessa média.
Espero um outono ( out-dez) com precipitação dentro ou um pouco acima da média de 70-00, e temperaturas acima dessa média...num padrão de NAO neutra...compensado por um inverno ( jan-mar) com precipitações um pouco abaixo da média, tal como as temperaturas, num cenario de NAO tendencialmente positiva...assim sendo poderiamos ter alguns episodios de frio, principalmente em Fevereiro, e de alguma precipitação forte em Outubro-dez.
O facto da actividade tropical ter arrancado em força em agosto diminuiu a instabilidade potencial nos trópicos...e, com o artico a atingir temperaturas dentro de valores médios, associando ainda a eminente la niña, tenho um certo grau de certeza que o inverno nas nossas latitudes médias será bastante tranquilo...com um ou outro episódio mais interessante pelo meio, mas modo geral, tranquilo


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 22:11)

Climat disse:


> Boas noites, se para muitos aqui, ficaram alarmados com a minha previsão para o Verão, eu pergunto afinal quem acertou? Não, quero dizer com isto, que sou sábia só mostrou que a opinião que tinha e olhando para o ECM notei que o Verão ía ser escaldante, tal como o membro Stormy sempre afirmou.




Não foi uma questão de ficar alarmado ou não, se te estás a referir a mim eu na altura só te perguntei se tinhas a certeza, pois a ser assim seria um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre, e assim foi.



Vince disse:


> Tens acesso completo ao ECMWF ? E estás a ver isso bem ? Uma anomalia entre 2 e 3ºC num Verão inteiro é muita fruta, a realizar-se seria um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre. 2005 foi o mais quente de sempre e teve +2.38ºC, o 2º mais quente (1949) teve +1.98ºC seguindo-se 2004 e 2003, com +1.92 ºC e +1.91ºC respectivamente.





Agora, eu fiquei confuso com isso tudo na altura, pois na sequência dessa discussão uma alma caridosa fez-me chegar às mãos os mapas de Maio e neles não vi essa anomalia. E olhando para eles hoje, será que o ECMWF acertou assim tanto ? No 3º mapa suponho que apontavam para 0.5-1.0ºC ou sou eu que estou a fazer confusão ? 




Vince disse:


> As cartas para a Europa do ECMWF System 3 (saída 15 Maio) para JJA (Junho/Julgo/Agosto).
> 
> *Probabilidade Temperatura em relação à média climatológica*
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (21 Set 2010 às 22:26)

O verão de 2010 teve uma anomalia de +1,7 graus no continente. O mês de Junho estragou um bocado o recorde. O ECM nessa carta de Maio previu cerca de +1, não falhou por muito, ao contrário da NOAA que previu um trimestre abaixo da média. 

Que a alma caridosa possa arranjar de novo os ultra-secretos mapas da previsão sazonal do ECM, pagos com o dinheiro de todos nós.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 23:25)

David sf disse:


> O verão de 2010 teve uma anomalia de +1,7 graus no continente. O mês de Junho estragou um bocado o recorde. O ECM nessa carta de Maio previu cerca de +1, não falhou por muito, ao contrário da NOAA que previu um trimestre abaixo da média.
> 
> Que a alma caridosa possa arranjar de novo os ultra-secretos mapas da previsão sazonal do ECM, pagos com o dinheiro de todos nós.



Sim, nós prometemos que não divulgamos essa informação a ninguém ...... fica apenas aqui para a comunidade MeteoPT !!
Vá lá Climat, quero saber o que eles dão para o meu Outono/Inverno

*NOAA:* Outono - ligeiramente acima da média (Out/Nov/Dez), sendo Out e Nov acima da média em termos de precipitação;
         Inverno - muito abaixo da média Jan/Fev/Mar, ou se preferirem    Dez/jan/Fev

*MetOffice:* Outono e Inverno: ambos acima da média e em especial quando se caminha para o Inverno;

*IRI e IBIMET:* Outono e Inverno secos

*LaMeteo* (não é official): o mais espectacular, sempre chuvoso todos os meses.

*NASA:* Outono na média ou acima da média mais no sul;
          Inverno sem sinal;

*Russos:* dão precipitação acima da média;

Previsões para todos os gostos ... mas então o que preve o ECMWF, entendido como o REI por alguns .... mas cujas previsões sazonais desconheço.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2010 às 11:47)

stormy disse:


> Há que clarificar uma coisa...eu sempre apoiei a ideia que o verão ia ser muito quente..e foi, mas eu tambem pensava que iamos ter um padrão sinoptico de NAO+...talvez logo após maio, e isso não foi bem verdade....tivemos um verão com anomalias positivas de geopotencial no NW de Africa, mas com o AA um pouco mais fraco do que eu esperava...
> ..........................
> 
> O outono/inverno, suponho que venham a ser dentro da normalidade dos ultimos 10-15 anos...ou seja..com precipitações, eventualmente, abaixo da média de 70-00 ( não muito abaixo..)...e temperaturas dentro dessa média.
> ...



curiosament, hoje, o GFS está a colocar, após um periodo de estabilidade que duraraia entre este sabado e dia 2 de outubo, uma grande tendencia de precipitação forte associada a uma violenta baixa a NW...um cenario de AA a SW e muita actividade ciclonica que levaria á entrada ineterrupta de uma pluma tropicl/WCB sobre a PI....uma coisa meio monstruosa

As temperaturas seriam muito amenas e a precipitação forte e continua


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2010 às 12:43)

Climat disse:


> Boas noites, se para muitos aqui, ficaram alarmados com a minha previsão para o Verão, eu pergunto afinal quem acertou?



O Borda d'água será ??


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2010 às 14:17)

Eu sinceramente na altura, antes de começar a "tosteira", e quando se colocaram e discutiram os mapas do ECMWF. além dos aqui colocados, consegui ter acesso a mais produtos (não colocáveis aqui lamento..) e todos indicavam sem margem para dúvidas um Verão acima da média por Portugal. Não tanto talvez como chegou a ser.. Mas seja como for, previsões a uma escala mensal, com anomalias positivas até 1º ou localmente mais, são muito assinaláveis e de "abrir o olho". Não?
E agora olhando para trás, e comparando essas, com previsões COMPLETAMENTE OPOSTAS do CFS, a apenas um mês de distância dos eventos, acho bastante absurdo se não se admitir que o ECMWF teve uma prestação fantástica face a outros.

E volto a referir, o exemplo que dei ontem, podia ser só um, e ser enganoso, mas eu acho longe de enganoso. Este tipo de reviravoltas, se forem ver os históricos de previsão no CFS (que estão lá para ver isso mesmo) têm constantes mudanças da "noite para o dia" de um mês para o outro, além de que se for verificar uma previsão uns 3/4 meses depois, sinceramente, nas situações importantes ou significativas, parecem-me sempre que foram más, a não ser já no próprio mês, que de nada serve.

E ainda em relação às previsões do ECMWF, para começar, os produtos infelizmente não são públicos, e uma previsão para o Inverno como a que vimos para o Verão, só deverá existir a meio do Outono suponho.
E também neste não me fio apenas no caso deste Verão isoladamente. Já o Inverno passado, segundo me disse o meu chefe, que teve acesso a essas previsões, foi bastante surpreendente a capacidade do modelo sazonal do ECMWF prever bem a NAO a uma distância de até 2 meses, quando sabemos que essa previsão é difícil, e vemos nas páginas que não se arrisca muito acima dos 15 dias.

E afinal de contas, os modelos do ECMWF, até ver, são os melhores. 
Daí toda a minha curiosidade em ver a próxima previsão desta entidade. A do CFS a 3/4 meses, sinceramente, se acertar, diria ser por mero acaso!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2010 às 14:45)

*Análise Sazonal*



rozzo disse:


> Eu sinceramente na altura, antes de começar a "tosteira", e quando se colocaram e discutiram os mapas do ECMWF. além dos aqui colocados, consegui ter acesso a mais produtos (não colocáveis aqui lamento..) e todos indicavam sem margem para dúvidas um Verão acima da média por Portugal. Não tanto talvez como chegou a ser.. Mas seja como for, previsões a uma escala mensal, com anomalias positivas até 1º ou localmente mais, são muito assinaláveis e de "abrir o olho". Não?
> E agora olhando para trás, e comparando essas, com previsões COMPLETAMENTE OPOSTAS do CFS, a apenas um mês de distância dos eventos, acho bastante absurdo se não se admitir que o ECMWF teve uma prestação fantástica face a outros.
> 
> E volto a referir, o exemplo que dei ontem, podia ser só um, e ser enganoso, mas eu acho longe de enganoso. Este tipo de reviravoltas, se forem ver os históricos de previsão no CFS (que estão lá para ver isso mesmo) têm constantes mudanças da "noite para o dia" de um mês para o outro, além de que se for verificar uma previsão uns 3/4 meses depois, sinceramente, nas situações importantes ou significativas, parecem-me sempre que foram más, a não ser já no próprio mês, que de nada serve.
> ...



Seria interessante também pelo menos dizeres aqui o que eles dizem sobre o Inverno (ECMWF) para que aqui a malta saiba o que esperar !!

As previsões que eu vi aqui acertaram mais ainda foi as da NASA !!!
No Inverno passado acertaram quase todos os modelos, tirando o IRI como sempre que funciona sempre ao contrário ...
O CFS tem o problema de estarem sempre a actualizar, e a forma de fazer a previsão deles é diferente, porque baseiam-se em condições iniciais dos ultimos 10 dias, e outras coisas juntas !!
O CFS devido a isso que disse é necessário ir acompanhando ao longo de meses para verificar a sua tendencia, porque chegar lá um dia e simplesmente olhar é um erro enorme !!
O ano passado começaram em Junho/Julho a dizerem que o Outono seria chuvoso a norte e que o Inverno seria bastante chuvoso em especial no Centro e Sul (basta irem ao site). Nos z200 e z700 também acertaram...

Este ano desde Junho dizem que teremos um Outono na média e um Inverno (dez/jan/fev) muito seco e isto tem sido dito ao longo dos ultimos meses...
Se falharem eu próprio venho cá "mandar vir com eles"

É IMPORTANTE REALÇAR QUE AS PREVISÕES SAZONAIS DEVEM SER ENTENDIDAS NÃO COMO PREVISÕES MAS COMO TENDENCIAS IGNORANDO-SE SE DIZEM QUE ESTE MES É SECO E O PROXIMO É CHUVOSO POIS ISSO PODE-SE SER MUITO ALEATÓRIO (A SITUAÇÃO PREVISTA PARA O FINAL DO MES AFINAL OCORRE NO MÊS SEGUINTE). 
VERIFICAR A 3 MESES SERÁ SEMPRE UM INDICADOR MELHOR QUE A MENSAL !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2010 às 14:49)

Já agora alguém liga ás previsões da NASA,  ou do MetOffice ??

O MetOffice de agosto para Setembro, tem tudo a ver como um homem e uma mulher, um tomate e um pepino, 
Passou num mês de um Outono e Inverno extremamente seco para extremamente chuvoso !!!
A NASA tem algo parecido com a previsão do ano passado no Outono e Inverno mas mais soft ...
Anomalia a norte e chuva a sul podendo atingir ou não Portugal em especial no centro e sul !!

Por estas bandas espero que Setembro e Outubro se mantenham secas ... pois não tenho saudades nenhumas dos ultimos Outubros chuvosos !!


----------



## rozzo (22 Set 2010 às 15:06)

*Re: Análise Sazonal*



Aurélio disse:


> Seria interessante também pelo menos dizeres aqui o que eles dizem sobre o Inverno (ECMWF) para que aqui a malta saiba o que esperar !!



Mas eu não tenho acesso a isso assim livremente. Ainda atrás disse isso, e que para já penso não haver nenhuma previsão "oficial" do ECMWF para o Inverno, como a que foi colocada antes do Verão!


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2010 às 15:39)

Qual é o modelo da NASA Aurélio ?


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2010 às 16:17)

A AEMET pelos vistos ontem apresentou um balanço qualquer do Verão e falou do Outono, daí haver várias notícias em Espanha sobre o assunto. 

E supõe-se que a AEMET siga o ECMWF, portanto o que tem sido dito (apesar de muitos erros e confusões em muitos artigos dos media, lá como cá acaba tudo numa enorme salganhada quando se fala destas coisas) será qualquer coisa deste tipo:




> El otoño, que empieza oficialmente mañana a las 5.09 horas en el país, traerá este año menos lluvias de lo habitual en todo el país y algo menos de frío en la mitad sur, según las predicciones de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet).
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




A TVE ontem também falou do assunto, mas também foi confusa, para as temperaturas parece ter usado o IRI americano e para a precipitação parece que usou a Aemet/ECMWF, numas misturas que não alcanço.






http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/20100921/tiempo-lluvias-alerta-canarias/883350.shtml



Pelo que, mesmo sem mapas, já temos uma ideia do que mostra o ECMWF para o Outono, de resto acho que a nível de temperatura é o que todos esperam, e a nível de precipitação eu pessoalmente não ligo a isto no Outono quando pode haver bastante instabilidade, pois basta uma ou duas depressões para tornear completamente expectativas quanto a isso, pelo menos nalgumas regiões. Acho perigoso alguém dizer para a população que choverá menos que o normal quando se sabe que a qualquer momento pode vir uma depressão que deixe um diluvio num qualquer local, então em Espanha nem se fala. No Inverno com tempo mais frontal é mais certinho.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2010 às 17:50)

Vince disse:


> Qual é o modelo da NASA Aurélio ?



Acedi ás previsões deles o ano passado e diga-se que acertaram em cheio nelas !!
Tenho total confiança neles pois costumam ser altamente profissionais em tudo o que fazem e acredito terem as mentes mais brilhantes do planeta, digo eu 
até nisto.

Já agora convém referir que é ainda em fase experimental, e o primeiro ano que consultei previsões deles foi o ano passado ...

Já o MetOffice, coitado ....

O Link deles Vince:
http://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/products/climateforecasts/index.cgi

PS: Não sei a forma de previsão deles, mas como gostam imenso de satélites acredito que misturem conhecimento da área da meteorologia, com observações através dos satélites ... digo eu, que não percebo de método de previsão sazonal 

O modelo IRI que meteu os pés pelas mãos o ano passado e o modelo europeu será que usam o ECMWF (deve ser) !!
O ano passado pareceu-me ter ouvido que seria normal o Inverno e depois foi o que se viu ...
Para ser sincero ainda nunca ouvi eles dizerem que seria mais chuvoso que o normal nos anos que acompanho as previsões do AEMET !!
Acho engraçado é o IRI não dizer que toda a europa terá temperaturas superior ao normal pois dizia sempre isso nos ultimos 10 anos !!


----------



## Climat (23 Set 2010 às 18:35)

Vince disse:


> Não foi uma questão de ficar alarmado ou não, se te estás a referir a mim eu na altura só te perguntei se tinhas a certeza, pois a ser assim seria um dos Verões mais quentes de sempre, e assim foi.
> 
> Agora, eu fiquei confuso com isso tudo na altura, pois na sequência dessa discussão uma alma caridosa fez-me chegar às mãos os mapas de Maio e neles não vi essa anomalia. E olhando para eles hoje, será que o ECMWF acertou assim tanto ? No 3º mapa suponho que apontavam para 0.5-1.0ºC ou sou eu que estou a fazer confusão ?



Tu como administrador, tens todo o direito de perguntares o que quer que seja, ainda para mais aparece aqui um membro e manda umas postas de pescada a dizer que o Verão vai ser quente com uma anomalia a rondar os +2.0ºC é lógico que faças perguntas. Os teus mapas estão correctos e são uma pequena parte dos produtos que o ECMWF fornece para que nós tínhamos alguma certeza naquilo que dizemos e que eu afirmei vincadamente o que via no modelo. Caro Vince, eu ando pouco por aqui, o tempo não me permite vir aqui mais vezes, dentro de 2 semanas irei para Itália tirar um doutoramento em Climatologia sobre o Mediterrâneo onde engloba o Algarve também.

As previsões sazonais mais complicadas de fazer são a do Outono e Primavera devido às depressões em altura que podem em vários dias ou mesmo num dia chover a média do Outono. No Algarve, já aconteceu isso várias vezes, Outubro de 1989, Outono de 2006, Setembro de 2008 que todos aqui devem recordar-se. Mas atenção, o que diz a AEMET até não está assim tão errada da realidade, eu digo que o Outono não vai ser a seca que foi o ano passado no Algarve porque só choveu a partir de 20 de Dezembro, mas este Outono a precipitação ficará entre os 70% e os 120% em relação à média em todo o território.

Quanto ao Inverno, ainda é cedo para dizer o que quer que seja, mas está a ficar interessante, aliás na minha opinião muito interessante. Estamos numa fase de La Niña, esta fase que vai ser longa e que vai durar até 2012. Vai fazer com que as temperaturas sejam mais baixas e algumas zonas vão sofrer com a seca, que ainda não é o caso de Portugal olhando aos próximos meses, quando falo de seca não falo da seca meteorológica mas a mais importante de todas a seca hidrológica. Este ano hidrológico que acaba a 30 de Setembro vai ser um ano considerado normal, porque choveu praticamente tudo nos meses de Inverno mas que levou muitas pessoas a pensarem que o ano foi chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso mas que na realidade não foi.

Aurélio, sabes o porquê dessa alteração do MetOffice que tu dizes de coitado, pensa lá bem, tu até sabes a resposta, senão levas uma reprimenda minha.

Aurélio, o MetOffice segue o ECMWF, pensa lá bem, onde é a sede do ECMWF e do MetOffice tudo no Reino Unido curioso não, logo todos sabemos aqueles que estão dentro do meio sabe que eles colaboram entre si. 

Mas eu faço todo o gosto em explicar-te, o ECMWF colocava no mês de Julho para o trimestre de Dez/Jan/Fev um Inverno seco com a precipitação a rondar os 60% a 75% em Portugal sendo mais seco a norte do que a sul, no mês de Agosto e principalmente no mês de Setembro as anomalias negativas foram retiradas e agora neste momento, os mapas indicam um Inverno chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso com a precipitação a rondar os 140% a 170% de norte para sul, o sul muito mais chuvoso que o Norte. Mas atenção, que vendo as previsões a nível mensal neste momento, posso dizer que o Dezembro é sem dúvida o melhor mês a nível de precipitação onde o sul tem uma anomalia de +150 mm em relação à média e o Norte tem +230 mm em relação à média. Jeneiro mês normal onde a precipitação será a rondar os 80% a 110%. Fevereiro a rondar os 60% a 90% o mês mais seco devido a um bom factor o frio.
As temperaturas são acima da média no mês de Dezzembro a rondar os 0.5ºC a 1ºC, Janeiro não é possível saber e Fevereiro um rico mês para os amantes do frio e da neve quiça, a anomalia é de -1.0ºC a -2.0ºC para Portugal.

Quanto, às ilhas, o Inverno vai ser mais chuvoso na Madeira do que nos Açores, para as ilhas só mesmo lendo o relatório do ECMWF.

Levantei um pouco do véu, isto são tendências, só mesmo a previsão de Outubro e Novembro é que se pode verificar melhor com mais dados.

Um conselho de amiga sigam o MetOffice. O NOAA não liguem muito, porque falhou redondamente na previsão, mostrou sempre um Verão fresco e foi o 2º mais quente de sempre, só não foi o mais quente devido ao Junho abaixo da média, senão seria o Verão mais quente de sempre.

Um bem haja a todos, vamos ver se volto em breve a dar mais novidades. 

Se eu errar não tenham medo que eu sei admitir quando erro, serve quando acerto assim como erro.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 10:59)

MetOffice: Não é esse organismo que deixou de publicar as suas previsões por ter sido ferozmente atacada no UK durante os ultimos porque nunca acertaram com as suas previsões durante os ultimos anos naquele país !!
Não é este organismo que o ano passado insistia em temperaturas acima da média no UK quando todos os sinais e todos os modelos diziam que ia ser ao contrário.
O facto de o ECMWF e MetOffice estarem no mesmo país não quer dizer que colaborem porque ambos criam as suas próprias previsões e segundo me parece neste momento o ECMWF parece estar voltado para um Outono seco e o MetOffice para um Outono bem bem molhado. Por isso colaboração zero ...
Mas repito todos os sinais apontam e tomando atenção que estamos perante um forte La Nina que o Inverno seja seco .....

O unico modelo que vejo contrariando fortemente esses sinais claros é o MetOffice.
A NASA como referi apenas tem sinais para este Outono não existindo sinal ainda para o Inverno ... e este Outono como já referi espero ameno com as chuvas chegando na segunda metade de Outubro extendendo-se por Novembro com um Verão de S. Martinho mais tardio ....
Inverno espero muito seco este ano .... !!


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 12:20)

Não sei porquê mas daqui a 15 dias estaremos a bater o dente... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas... 5º graus para o Porto; 9º para Lisboa;0º para Tras-montes parece que o frio este ano vem logo nas 1ªs semanas de Outubro e pela experiencia que tenho quando nestas estações de transição como  é caso do Outuno ,a temperatura desce depois não volta a subir tão depressa... Se estas previsões se confirmarem parece que Outono ameno não se ira concretizar. 

isto é se as previsões se manter como é obvio;

Fonte:

http://www.accuweather.com/

cumps


----------



## rozzo (24 Set 2010 às 12:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não sei porquê mas daqui a 15 dias estaremos a bater o dente... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas... 5º graus para o Porto; 9º para Lisboa;0º para Tras-montes parece que o frio este ano vem logo nas 1ªs semanas de Outubro e pela experiencia que tenho quando nestas estações de transição como o Outuno ou Primavera,a temperatura desce depois não volta a subir tão depressa... Se estas previsões se confirmarem parece que Outono ameno não se ira concretizar.
> 
> isto é se as previsões se manter como é obvio;
> 
> ...




Parece-me bastante improvável esse cenário! 
Mas esperemos para ver, impossível não é, mas improvável, basta ver a climatologia de Outubro..

Aliás, isso não é previsão sazonal, como a que se fala aqui, de modelos específicos para previsão a meses, com o seu funcionamento totalmente diferente dos modelos para previsão a curto/médio prazo. Essa previsão do accuweather vem de previsão de modelos de curto/médio prazo, que sabemos bem que acima dos 5/10 dias falham disparatadamente.

Já se deveria evitar misturar alhos com bugalhos e não fiar numa coisa destas cegamente, isto sempre sem colocar de parte que pode até acertar. Mas.....


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 13:01)

rozzo disse:


> Parece-me bastante improvável esse cenário!
> Mas esperemos para ver, impossível não é, mas improvável, basta ver a climatologia de Outubro..
> 
> Aliás, isso não é previsão sazonal, como a que se fala aqui, de modelos específicos para previsão a meses, com o seu funcionamento totalmente diferente dos modelos para previsão a curto/médio prazo. Essa previsão do accuweather vem de previsão de modelos de curto/médio prazo, que sabemos bem que acima dos 5/10 dias falham disparatadamente.
> ...



eu sei que uma previsão de 15 dias não é uma previsão sazonal... nem são graficos discordo é que uma previsão de 15 dias seja muito falivel e as previsões sazonais não lol. 

acho que confunde-se um pouco aquilo q se deseja com aquilo q vai acontecer por acaso este site raramente falha mas é so por acaso... 

Vamos levar com frio que ate doi... la se vão as previsões de verões prolongados...


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2010 às 13:04)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas...



Já agora, quem pensava assim ? É impressão minha o o sociometeo imagina muito pela cabeça das outras pessoas ? Alguém fala da aridez do Alentejo e você acha que as pessoas falam que Portugal é um deserto, alguém fala em Outono na média ou ligeiramente acima da média e você põe os outros a falar em verão até Novembro. Esta forma de agir e que tem arruinado tantos tópicos é defeito ou é mesmo feitio inconsciente ou propositado ?



SocioMeteo disse:


> 5º graus para o Porto; 9º para Lisboa;0º para Tras-montes parece que o frio este ano vem logo nas 1ªs semanas de Outubro e pela experiencia que tenho quando nestas estações de transição como o Outuno ou Primavera,a temperatura desce depois não volta a subir tão depressa... Se estas previsões se confirmarem parece que Outono ameno não se ira concretizar.
> isto é se as previsões se manter como é obvio;



Oxalá que assim seja, mal seria do Outono sem uns eventos mais frios e outros mais quentes. Uma andorinha não faz a primavera e um evento não faz o Outono. De qualquer forma a 15 dias não se fie em previsões automáticas que podem mudar radicalmente no próprio dia pois baseiam-se em saídas de modelos que a 15 dias são um spaguetti de soluções. E se esperamos um Outono ameno e ele for frio, óptimo, nenhum mal vem ao mundo, estamos habituados a lidar com falhanços de previsões sazonais e as surpresas se forem boas são até muito bem vindas. EU pessoalmente estou com esperança de que seja mais chuvoso do que algumas dessas previsões sazonais tem dito.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2010 às 13:46)

O ECMWF e do MetOffice apesar de estarem ambos em UK e até terem partilhado o mesmo espaço até há uns anos atrás, são modelos diferentes.  Acho que li algures que os dois melhores computadores deste país até são destas duas instituições.

Elas colaboram  entre si claro, e ainda bem, mas são modelos diferentes e tem que continuar assim, seria um erro terrível por exemplo incorporarem no Metoffice coisas do ECM para melhorar o primeiro. Erro porque precisamos de modelos diferentes a pensar diferente. 

Agora, há sim um projecto com vários anos em que procuram tirar partido de todos eles, um modelo chamado EUROSIP que já vem de um projecto mais antigo chamado DEMETER. O EUROSIP é um mulimodelo juntando ECM, Metoffice e um modelo da Meteofrance para obter previsões sazonais melhores.







É um facto que o Metoffice tem sido muito criticado em UK, mas tem a ver com a brigada anti-aquecimento global que pretendiam demonstrar que falhando o Metoffice as sazonais de UK isso também quereria dizer que tudo o que fosse previsões do aquecimento global também estavam erradas. Como todo esse fuzz que se gerou e dado os elevados custos que toda a infraestrutura do Metoffice implica para os contribuintes, gerou-se alguma hostilidade naquele país para a instituição, compreensível até certo ponto, mas as reais intenções da brigada eram outras que pouco tinham a ver com os custos para o contribuinte.


De qualquer forma como sabemos, o modelo do Metoffice sem ser o sazonal é o 2º melhor modelo global,  precisamente a seguir ao ECMWF e à frente do GFS americano e CMC canadiano. E mesmo nas sazonais os europeus penso que no geral também são superiores aos americanos.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 13:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> acho que confunde-se um pouco aquilo q se deseja com aquilo q vai acontecer por acaso este site raramente falha mas é so por acaso...



Também acho que se confunde...



SocioMeteo disse:


> estou convencido ou seja tenho o felling que não será um verão nem excessivamente quente nem excessivamente fresco ou húmido, ou seja tenho o felling que será um verão normal





SocioMeteo disse:


> Espero e tenho essa vontade espero que o verão seja o Normal que faça calor que tem de fazer que venha 1,2,3 vagas de calor mais intensas e outras semanas mais frescas um ou outro dia de percipitação especialmente a norte e centro do pais





SocioMeteo disse:


> Não sei porquê mas daqui a 15 dias estaremos a bater o dente... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas...



Desejos, ou realidades?

No que diz respeito ao verão:
 Verão 2010: Previsão sazonal e balanço


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 13:52)

Vince disse:


> Já agora, quem pensava assim ? É impressão minha o o sociometeo imagina muito pela cabeça das outras pessoas ? Alguém fala da aridez do Alentejo e você acha que as pessoas falam que Portugal é um deserto, alguém fala em Outono na média ou ligeiramente acima da média e você põe os outros a falar em verão até Novembro. Esta forma de agir e que tem arruinado tantos tópicos é defeito ou é mesmo feitio inconsciente ou propositado ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oxalá que assim seja, mal seria do Outono sem uns eventos mais frios e outros mais quentes. Uma andorinha não faz a primavera e um evento não faz o Outono. De qualquer forma a 15 dias não se fie em previsões automáticas que podem mudar radicalmente no próprio dia pois baseiam-se em saídas de modelos que a 15 dias são um spaguetti de soluções. E se esperamos um Outono ameno e ele for frio, óptimo, nenhum mal vem ao mundo, estamos habituados a lidar com falhanços de previsões sazonais e as surpresas se forem boas são até muito bem vindas. EU pessoalmente estou com esperança de que seja mais chuvoso do que algumas dessas previsões sazonais tem dito.



Sim Vince estamos so a falar do ponto de vista especulativo pois o que temos em mãos previsões e se previsões de 15 dias são faliveis as previsões sazonais tambem o são penso eu mas alias eu de previsões sazonais limito-me a não comentar muito pois tenho noção das minhas limitações e os meus conhecimentos de metereologia são do senso comum existem termos tecnicos que não domino e relativo as previsões sazonais perfiro nem comentar muito pois existem conceitos que não domino apesar de ter a noção e a forte convicção que são bastante faliveis sejam elas quais forem.
Agora claro que as previsões de 15 dias tambem o são mas claro que fico contente e entusiasmado que tenhamos um inico de Outono frio independentemente se isso vai contra ou a favor determinado ponto de vista ou determinada previsão sazonal e de facto as previsões apontam para daqui a 15 dias inicio de dias frios muito mais frios aqueles que estavam previstos e considerando que normalmente quando que nas estações transitorias a temperatura quando desce depois dificilmente sobe ou seja posso especular que poderemos ter uma bela supresa nesta estação.
Relativo ao falar pelos outros users sim pode ter alguma razão Vince posso exagerar em certos apreciações mas vou procurar evitar esse tipo de apreciações.Apesar de achar que em Portugal toda a gente so quer calor calor e mais calor... 

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 13:53)

AnDré disse:


> Também acho que se confunde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



André é o que a previsão de 15 dias diz... consulto-a todos os dias e parece-me que acertam mais vezes que as que erram mas vamos ver.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 13:55)

Vince disse:


> O ECMWF e do MetOffice apesar de estarem ambos em UK e até terem partilhado o mesmo espaço até há uns anos atrás, são modelos diferentes.  Acho que li algures que os dois melhores computadores deste país até são destas duas instituições.
> 
> Elas colaboram  entre si claro, e ainda bem, mas são modelos diferentes e tem que continuar assim, seria um erro terrível por exemplo incorporarem no Metoffice coisas do ECM para melhorar o primeiro. Erro porque precisamos de modelos diferentes a pensar diferente.
> 
> ...



e não acha que existe uma "brigada" pro-aquecimento global muito mais instituida e instalada na sociedade a todos os niveis???


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2010 às 14:00)

SocioMeteo disse:


> e não acha que existe uma "brigada" pro-aquecimento global muito mais instituida e instalada na sociedade a todos os niveis???



É possível que exista, mas isso nada tem a ver com modelos sazonais de que estamos a falar, portanto, peço por favor que não estragues este tópico também.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 14:03)

Vince disse:


> É possível que exista, mas isso nada tem a ver com modelos sazonais de que estamos a falar, portanto, peço por favor que não estragues este tópico também.



Vince a serio não é a minha intenção estragar topicos... seja do que for ok...apenas fiz uma pergunta e a pouco comentei apenas para dizer algo que penso é interessante que existe a previsão de frio para daqui a 15 dias em Portugal e frio a serio já no inicio de Outubro contrariando mtas das previsões avançadas e como fiquei supreendido com tais previsões entusiasmado decidi partilhar essa informação aqui neste topico e penso que é um bom assunto para partilhar dentro deste topico e mais dentro do ambito deste topico.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> O ECMWF e do MetOffice apesar de estarem ambos em UK e até terem partilhado o mesmo espaço até há uns anos atrás, são modelos diferentes.  Acho que li algures que os dois melhores computadores deste país até são destas duas instituições.
> 
> Elas colaboram  entre si claro, e ainda bem, mas são modelos diferentes e tem que continuar assim, seria um erro terrível por exemplo incorporarem no Metoffice coisas do ECM para melhorar o primeiro. Erro porque precisamos de modelos diferentes a pensar diferente.
> 
> ...



OFF-TOPIC:
Tens que arranjar uma continha lá no ECMWF para o pessoal conhecer as previsões deles ... porque como disseste eles são os melhores aqui para a Europa em termos de curto/médio prazo, mas o pessoal nunca sabe o que eles prevêem nas sazonais pelo menos em termos de precipitação seria interessante  
O METOFFICE por aquilo que me lembro de ver e quando disse que falhou foi respeitante ás temperaturas, mas aí de todos os modelos que tenho acesso, geralmente costuma acertar porque fluctuam muito mais nessas previsões do que na precipitação e todos nós sabemos que ainda é muito mais dificil acertar na temperatura do que na precipitação .... digo eu que pouco percebo de sazonais ...
O CPC falha mais devido ás suas actualizações porque avaliando a 3 meses, até parece-me que acerta bastante e no ultimo Inverno nem se fala ... com excepção aqui do meu Algarvizinho !! 
mas como as suas actualizações estão sempre variando .... fluctua por vezes bastante !!

Reparei já é que este modelo do CPC que eu pareço ter uma paixão estranha , acerta mais a longa distancia do que a curta distancia, ao contrário dos outros modelos !!!
(Já li isso em qualquer lado)
Foi só um pequeno aparte !!


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2010 às 15:01)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Vince a serio não é a minha intenção estragar topicos... seja do que for ok...apenas fiz uma pergunta e a pouco comentei apenas para dizer algo que penso é interessante que existe a previsão de frio para daqui a 15 dias em Portugal e frio a serio já no inicio de Outubro contrariando mtas das previsões avançadas e como fiquei supreendido com tais previsões entusiasmado decidi partilhar essa informação aqui neste topico e penso que é um bom assunto para partilhar dentro deste topico e mais dentro do ambito deste topico.



24 horas... é sensivelmente o tempo máximo que essa previsão a 15 dias irá durar... Quer seja para mais ou menos frio. O accuweather renova as previsões consoante as saídas dos modelos. Não tenho a certeza de qual usa (provavelmente o GFS), ora todos sabemos a volatilidade dos modelos globais. Portanto esta previsão a 15 dias para mim não vale mais ou menos que uma sazonal. São coisas diferentes. Previsões sazonais, aquelas que se têm vindo a  discutir neste tópico, valem o que valem. Já manifestei várias vezes o meu cepticismo quanto a elas. Agora a realidade é que me parece que tem havido trabalho científico relevante nesta área. Assim sendo uma previsão sazonal acaba por ser uma tendência baseada em dados científicos que pode resultar num bom indicador. Pelo menos este Verão o ECM aproximou-se... Mostrou uma tendência... que foi ultrapassada! Mas mostrou essa tendência. 
Assim cepticismos aparte, a previsão a muito longo prazo não deixa de ser algo muito interessante e, claro, a seguir muito atentamente neste tópico.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 15:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Vince a serio não é a minha intenção estragar topicos... seja do que for ok...apenas fiz uma pergunta e a pouco comentei apenas para dizer algo que penso é interessante que existe a previsão de frio para daqui a 15 dias em Portugal e frio a serio já no inicio de Outubro contrariando mtas das previsões avançadas e como fiquei supreendido com tais previsões entusiasmado decidi partilhar essa informação aqui neste topico e penso que é um bom assunto para partilhar dentro deste topico e mais dentro do ambito deste topico.



Mas os 5ºC para o Porto previsto pelo modelo automático é a previsão de temperatura minima !!
Posso ter uma *minima de 5ºC e uma máxima de 24ºC *
Além disso ainda por cima no ultimo dia .....e por isso tem 0 de crédito !!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 15:09)

vitamos disse:


> 24 horas... é sensivelmente o tempo máximo que essa previsão a 15 dias irá durar... Quer seja para mais ou menos frio. O accuweather renova as previsões consoante as saídas dos modelos. Não tenho a certeza de qual usa (provavelmente o GFS), ora todos sabemos a volatilidade dos modelos globais. Portanto esta previsão a 15 dias para mim não vale mais ou menos que uma sazonal. São coisas diferentes. Previsões sazonais, aquelas que se têm vindo a  discutir neste tópico, valem o que valem. Já manifestei várias vezes o meu cepticismo quanto a elas. Agora a realidade é que me parece que tem havido trabalho científico relevante nesta área. Assim sendo uma previsão sazonal acaba por ser uma tendência baseada em dados científicos que pode resultar num bom indicador. Pelo menos este Verão o ECM aproximou-se... Mostrou uma tendência... que foi ultrapassada! Mas mostrou essa tendência.
> Assim cepticismos aparte, a previsão a muito longo prazo não deixa de ser algo muito interessante e, claro, a seguir muito atentamente neste tópico.



As sazonais em termos de precipitação funciona muito bem para o Inverno (Dez/Jan/Fev) quando as precipitações são de indice frontal.
No Outono e Primavera quando elas (precipitações) são de carácter mais depressionário, cut -offs e companhia aí tem mais tendencia a falhar seja qual for o modelo ....
Geralmente os modelos quando "falam" a 3 meses costumam acertar quando descrevem as precipitação já com os meses de Inverno.
ex: Nov/Dez/Jan; Dez/Jan/Fev


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 15:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas os 5ºC para o Porto previsto pelo modelo automático é a previsão de temperatura minima !!
> Posso ter uma *minima de 5ºC e uma máxima de 24ºC *
> Além disso ainda por cima no ultimo dia .....e por isso tem 0 de crédito !!



Porto:
14º de maxima
5º de minima 

vamos esperar para ver... mas para o Porto as noites para a proxima semana já andam nos 10º graus... mas vamos ver mas não é nada que já não tenha acontecido...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 15:16)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Porto:
> 14º de maxima
> 5º de minima
> 
> vamos esperar para ver... mas para o Porto as noites para a proxima semana já andam nos 10º graus... mas vamos ver mas não é nada que já não tenha acontecido...



Estava a exemplificar 
Para mostrar que o que conta é a máxima ... e não a minima !!
E sim no mês de Outubro é aquele mês em que não sabemos o que vestir assim tipo Março. Em que de manhã estamos cheios de frio e a tarde cheios de calor !!
Meses em que a amplitude térmica é maior ....
Cumprimentos,


----------



## Climat (24 Set 2010 às 16:03)

Sociometeo nos modelos não existem brigadas a favor do aquecimento ou contra, nada tem haver com isso. Os modelos são coisas muito mais complicadas do que aqueles cientistas malucos que dizem que vem aí o aquecimento global, que vamos morrer assados e etc. Não sou apologista do aquecimento global nem do arrefecimento mas ando mais convicta para arrefecimento do que aquecimento, mas isto só aqui para nós. 

 A La niña pode trazer seca a Portugal como o El niño, não se pode ver estamos em La niña seca, estamos em El niño chuva abundante em Portugal, um bocado estranho não é, seria muito mais fácil sssim, nem precisávamos de estar aqui a debater porque vamos ter mais e mais seca que estamos em La niña.  O ano passado no Outono porque razão o Algarve teve o Outono mais seco dos últimos 30 anos? Porquê que o Inverno foi bastante chuvoso e estavámos com o el nino como no Outono? Temos uma coisa simples que influência muito mais o clima em Portugal que é a NAO, no Outono com El niño e NAO+, o Algarve teve um Outono extremamente seco. No Inverno só não tivemos a pior seca no Algarve porque a NAO foi negativa, senão neste momento, as albufeiras no Algarve estavam completamente secas, e já o Algarve tinha arranjado meios e fundos comunitários para construir uma estação de dessalinização da água do mar, que há vários anos a região devia possuir e não tem, muito mais importante do que o TGV.

Vamos recuar, no tempo, até ao ano da seca 2004/2005, nesse ano se vissem o modelo ECMWF, desde de Setembro de 2004 que começou-se a linear a seca, os mapas eram assustadores com um Janeiro de 2005 completamente seco, tanto que eu nessa altura andava a tirar o curso em Aveiro e o meu professor dizia não pode ser, este modelo do ECM está completamente doido, nos meses seguintes, a situação manteve-se, então chegou o mês de Janeiro, a expectativa era enorme, no final desse mês de Janeiro o meu professor disse por muito que um modelo indicasse que Janeiro em muitas regiões não ía ter precipitação eu nunca acreditei, mas o Janeiro acabou mesmo com algumas regiões onde nem caiu uma pinga, impressionante. 

Quanto ao Outubro, a previsão é para que seja com temperatura abaixo da normal -0.5ºC a -1.0ºC, em todo o território.
Se aqui o fórum tivesse acesso ao ECM muitos passariam horas a olhar para esses mapas, essas previsões, onde existe previsões sazonais, previsões mensais e previsões semanais, tal como o IM apresenta no Observatório das Secas, a precipitação por semana. Neste momento, digo que a 1ª semana, 2ª semana e 4ª semana de Outubro terão precipitação acima da média, na 3ª semana não existe sinal significativo. No 1ºdia do mês, a previsão pode ser outra atenção, neste momento é essa. Mas se o Outubro é abaixo da média porque razão tem mais chuva algo estranho não é pessoal? Curiosamente o La méteo indica o mesmo, mas esse modelo é o resultado de todos fazem a média pimba. 

Eu conheço um site que é tipo o GFS só que em vez de mostrar para 15 dias, mostra para 960 horas, ou seja 40 dias, mas não tenho aqui o site, tenho que ver se o encontro para colocar aqui.


----------



## meteo (24 Set 2010 às 16:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não sei porquê mas daqui a 15 dias estaremos a bater o dente... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas... 5º graus para o Porto; 9º para Lisboa;0º para Tras-montes parece que o frio este ano vem logo nas 1ªs semanas de Outubro e pela experiencia que tenho quando nestas estações de transição como  é caso do Outuno ,a temperatura desce depois não volta a subir tão depressa... Se estas previsões se confirmarem parece que Outono ameno não se ira concretizar.
> 
> isto é se as previsões se manter como é obvio;
> 
> ...



Sim,tudo muito bonito não fossem os 15 dias que faltam para isso. 
O que parece quase certo é que Outubro vai ter alguns dias de calor(por volta dos 23ºC a 25ºC),parece-me porque tem sido quase sempre assim.
Esses 9º previstos para Lisboa deve ficar mais perto dos 19ºC que dos 9ºC se calhar...Aliás até pode ter 9ºC de minima,é possivel em inicios Outubro..Mas depois se tivesse 23 de máxima,seria um dia quente! Porque os 9ºC não vou estar na rua para sentir ás 6 da manhã..Agora os 23ºC já os sinto.Veremos quando chega o Outono.
Eu também quero que o Outono chege rapidamente,mas não subo muito as expectativas...


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2010 às 16:51)

Climat disse:


> Quanto ao Outubro, a previsão é para que seja com temperatura abaixo da normal -0.5ºC a -1.0ºC, em todo o território.
> Se aqui o fórum tivesse acesso ao ECM muitos passariam horas a olhar para esses mapas, essas previsões, onde existe previsões sazonais, previsões mensais e previsões semanais, tal como o IM apresenta no Observatório das Secas, a precipitação por semana. Neste momento, digo que a 1ª semana, 2ª semana e 4ª semana de Outubro terão precipitação acima da média, na 3ª semana não existe sinal significativo. No 1ºdia do mês, a previsão pode ser outra atenção, neste momento é essa. Mas se o Outubro é abaixo da média porque razão tem mais chuva algo estranho não é pessoal?



Nada estranho, um mês de Outubro com anomalia positiva na precipitação costuma ter associado anomalia negativa na temperatura.

Nos meses de Novembro, Dezembro ou Janeiro é que já costuma ser diferente.


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2010 às 17:35)

Alguns posts foram removidos... Evitem apartes e/ou provocações desnecessários e tentem permanecer ontopic.

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 17:52)

> A La niña pode trazer seca a Portugal como o El niño, não se pode ver estamos em La niña seca, estamos em El niño chuva abundante em Portugal, um bocado estranho não é, seria muito mais fácil sssim, nem precisávamos de estar aqui a debater porque vamos ter mais e mais seca que estamos em La niña.  O ano passado no Outono porque razão o Algarve teve o Outono mais seco dos últimos 30 anos? Porquê que o Inverno foi bastante chuvoso e estavámos com o el nino como no Outono? Temos uma coisa simples que influência muito mais o clima em Portugal que é a NAO, no Outono com El niño e NAO+, o Algarve teve um Outono extremamente seco. No Inverno só não tivemos a pior seca no Algarve porque a NAO foi negativa,


Desculpe mas não é verdade pelo menos respeitante aos Inverno, e embora possa haver alguma excepção á regra, porque não existe uma causa efeito directa... a verdade é que em anos em El Nino existe tendencia para existir uma inversão da NAO (NAO-), devido a todo processo dinâmico desencadeado a nível global, mas lá está não é fácil provar qual desencadeia qual, porque toda a atmosfera é um processo dinâmico. Além disso não é a NAO que comanda tudo o resto, tudo o resto é que comanda a NAO. Além disso também depende muito qual o valor do EL NINO ou LA NINA. 
Você vai dizer mas em 2004-2005 não estavamos também com El NINO, sim estavamos mas parece-me que era algo mais fraco, e lá está é mais uma variável no puzzle meteorológico. Processo complicado este .... muita coisa em jogo !!! A NAO surge devido a multiplos factores meteorológicos surgem e abrange o globo todo.
Além disso a NAO pode ser negativa e termos tempo seco .. aqui mais a sul




> Vamos recuar, no tempo, até ao ano da seca 2004/2005, nesse ano se vissem o modelo ECMWF, desde de Setembro de 2004 que começou-se a linear a seca, os mapas eram assustadores com um Janeiro de 2005 completamente seco, tanto que eu nessa altura andava a tirar o curso em Aveiro e o meu professor dizia não pode ser, este modelo do ECM está completamente doido, nos meses seguintes, a situação manteve-se, então chegou o mês de Janeiro, a expectativa era enorme, no final desse mês de Janeiro o meu professor disse por muito que um modelo indicasse que Janeiro em muitas regiões não ía ter precipitação eu nunca acreditei, mas o Janeiro acabou mesmo com algumas regiões onde nem caiu uma pinga, impressionante.


Pelo pouco me lembro acho que todos os modelos davam uma seca enorme que aconteceu




> Quanto ao Outubro, a previsão é para que seja com temperatura abaixo da normal -0.5ºC a -1.0ºC, em todo o território.
> Neste momento, digo que a 1ª semana, 2ª semana e 4ª semana de Outubro terão precipitação acima da média, na 3ª semana não existe sinal significativo. No 1ºdia do mês, a previsão pode ser outra atenção, neste momento é essa. Mas se o Outubro é abaixo da média porque razão tem mais chuva algo estranho não é pessoal?


Normal, se a temperatura é mais baixa que a média a precipitação é superior. Se não era um prolongamento do Verão (só para este mes atenção)

De qualquer forma muito obrigado por partilhar esses dados e previsões do ECMWF connosco, e gosto daquilo que escreve ....


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 18:12)

meteo disse:


> Sim,tudo muito bonito não fossem os 15 dias que faltam para isso.
> O que parece quase certo é que Outubro vai ter alguns dias de calor(por volta dos 23ºC a 25ºC),parece-me porque tem sido quase sempre assim.
> Esses 9º previstos para Lisboa deve ficar mais perto dos 19ºC que dos 9ºC se calhar...Aliás até pode ter 9ºC de minima,é possivel em inicios Outubro..Mas depois se tivesse 23 de máxima,seria um dia quente! Porque os 9ºC não vou estar na rua para sentir ás 6 da manhã..Agora os 23ºC já os sinto.Veremos quando chega o Outono.
> Eu também quero que o Outono chege rapidamente,mas não subo muito as expectativas...



é assim como eu já disse eu não faço comentarios relativo as previsões sazonais por 2 razões 1º porque acho-as mt discutiveis e generalistas;2º pq n tenho os conhecimentos nem as bases necessarias para entrar nesses conteudos.... 
Mas existe uma coisa Meteo modestia a parte considero ter alguma sensibilidade metereologica pois interesso-me por este tema alguns anos alias quase desde da minha adolescencia que vibro principalmente com inicio do Outono e mesmo do Inverno e pelos vistos estas previsões vieram para ficar ou seja onde eu quero chegar, nos 3 sites que consulto:www.euroweather.net;www.windguru.com e www.accuweather.net os 2 1ºs com previsões de 8-10 dias e o ultimo com uma previsão de 15 dias existe uma coisa em comum com estes 3 sites... as suas actualizações que são feitas SO DÃO descidas da temperatura como previsão alias para a semana já se preve temperaturas abaixo dos 10º graus em muitas zonas do pais e mesmo do Norte litoral e não me parece que esse cenario va mudar drasticamente...alias se virmos a tendencia a 3,4 dias o accuweather dava-nos previsões de 28,27º graus para LX e agora já está a dar como maximas de 15º graus imagine-se por isso é que estou optimista que daqui a 2,3 semanas venhamos a ter mesmo frio á seria... agora se ele vai-se manter ou não se vai ser uma entrada de uma massa de ar frio temporaria isso não sei... mas uma coisa a minha sensibilidade diz... normalmente quando temos este tipo de previsões com a descida progressiva da temperatura ela depois não volta a subir tão depressa por vezes essa descida de temperatura de mudança de estação acontece mais tarde como aconteceu o ano passado e em 2009 em meados de novembro outras vezes mais cedo como julgo em 2003 ou 2004 em que tivemos um Outubro bastante frio...
Agora uma coisa é certa pelo que vejo e pelo que acompanho nestas fontes e nestes sites é que o frio vem ai... 

cumps


----------



## Veterano (24 Set 2010 às 19:04)

Fico satisfeito com o repentino dinamismo deste tópico, sinal que todos ansiamos pelo Outono e suas naturais mudanças no padrão atmosférico.

  Seria interessante que com Outubro entrasse já frio a sério, claro que é possível, mas também se pode prolongar o calor.

  Contudo, e também por alguma experiência de décadas vividas, o Setembro foi demasiado morno, não acredito que Outubro não traga mudanças radicais...


----------



## meteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas existe uma coisa Meteo modestia a parte considero ter alguma sensibilidade metereologica pois interesso-me por este tema alguns anos alias quase desde da minha adolescencia que vibro principalmente com inicio do Outono e mesmo do Inverno e pelos vistos estas previsões vieram para ficar ou seja onde eu quero chegar, nos 3 sites que consulto:www.euroweather.net;www.windguru.com e www.accuweather.net os 2 1ºs com previsões de 8-10 dias e o ultimo com uma previsão de 15 dias existe uma coisa em comum com estes 3 sites... as suas actualizações que são feitas SO DÃO descidas da temperatura como previsão alias para a semana já se preve temperaturas abaixo dos 10º graus em muitas zonas do pais e mesmo do Norte litoral e não me parece que esse cenario va mudar drasticamente...alias se virmos a tendencia a 3,4 dias o accuweather dava-nos previsões de 28,27º graus para LX e agora já está a dar como maximas de 15º graus imagine-se por isso é que estou optimista que daqui a 2,3 semanas venhamos a ter mesmo frio á seria... agora se ele vai-se manter ou não se vai ser uma entrada de uma massa de ar frio temporaria isso não sei... mas uma coisa a minha sensibilidade diz... normalmente quando temos este tipo de previsões com a descida progressiva da temperatura ela depois não volta a subir tão depressa por vezes essa descida de temperatura de mudança de estação acontece mais tarde como aconteceu o ano passado e em 2009 em meados de novembro outras vezes mais cedo como julgo em 2003 ou 2004 em que tivemos um Outubro bastante frio...
> Agora uma coisa é certa pelo que vejo e pelo que acompanho nestas fontes e nestes sites é que o frio vem ai...
> 
> cumps





Quando dizes que o frio quando chega,raramente temos calor depois..Não entendo bem isso. Só o entendo se falares nos ultimos anos,na medida em que o frio a sério só chegou em Novembro.Logo já era tarde de mais para voltar o calor.

Que vai arrefecer na próxima semana,acho-o bem possivel..Agora daqui a 15 dias se vem frio ou não,é quase uma previsão sazonal Outono 2010/2011 
E ai concordo contigo,também não acredito muito em previsões a longo prazo para um pais pequeno como o nosso.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 22:07)

meteo disse:


> Quando dizes que o frio quando chega,raramente temos calor depois..Não entendo bem isso. Só o entendo se falares nos ultimos anos,na medida em que o frio a sério só chegou em Novembro.Logo já era tarde de mais para voltar o calor.
> 
> Que vai arrefecer na próxima semana,acho-o bem possivel..Agora daqui a 15 dias se vem frio ou não,é quase uma previsão sazonal Outono 2010/2011
> E ai concordo contigo,também não acredito muito em previsões a longo prazo para um pais pequeno como o nosso.



Sim sem duvida  esperar para ver mas uma coisa é certa as actualizações nos sites confirmam essa tendencia. Eu quando referi que quando começa o frio já não vem o calor foi porque tenho essa percepção a serio e essa duvida nem sei se a ciencia a consegue explicar mas eu noto mesmo a nivel das mares e tudo parece que existe ali uma semana uns dias em que a temperatura desce brutamente vem aqueles dias de Nortada com ventos fortes e depois parece que o tempo mantem-se assim e que realmente muda-se de estação isto é so uma sensação que tenho não tem fundamentação cientifica nenhuma, mas noto isso e o mais engraçado é que uns dias antes disso acontencer temos sempre tempo extremamente quente com percipitação e tempo de trovoada... lembro-me que ha 2 anos isso aconteceu no final de Outubro eu sei um pouco isto porque frequento a praia quase todo o ano e noto isso perfeitamente... Por exemplo a uns anos essa "mudança de tempo" deu-se em inicios de Outubro lembro-me de ter geada num mes de Outubro e temperaturas baixas para epoca quando uns dias antes não muitos estava tempo quente.
O engraçado é que parece que o Estado do Tempo não se guia pelo calendario a ideia que tenho é que quando essa "mudança de tempo estação" da-se mais cedo a primavera tambem chega mais cedo e normalmente temos uma primavera em finais de Fevereiro quando começa mais tarde genero em Novembro como o ano passado o Inverno estende-se ate Março ou mesmo Abril... Mas um dia irei perder tempo a estudar essas relações pode ser que ate tenha alguma fundamentação cientifica.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2010 às 01:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim sem duvida  esperar para ver mas uma coisa é certa as actualizações nos sites confirmam essa tendencia. Eu quando referi que quando começa o frio já não vem o calor foi porque tenho essa percepção a serio e essa duvida nem sei se a ciencia a consegue explicar mas eu noto mesmo a nivel das mares e tudo parece que existe ali uma semana uns dias em que a temperatura desce brutamente vem aqueles dias de Nortada com ventos fortes e depois parece que o tempo mantem-se assim e que realmente muda-se de estação isto é so uma sensação que tenho não tem fundamentação cientifica nenhuma, mas noto isso e o mais engraçado é que uns dias antes disso acontencer temos sempre tempo extremamente quente com percipitação e tempo de trovoada... lembro-me que ha 2 anos isso aconteceu no final de Outubro eu sei um pouco isto porque frequento a praia quase todo o ano e noto isso perfeitamente... Por exemplo a uns anos essa "mudança de tempo" deu-se em inicios de Outubro lembro-me de ter geada num mes de Outubro e temperaturas baixas para epoca quando uns dias antes não muitos estava tempo quente.
> O engraçado é que parece que o Estado do Tempo não se guia pelo calendario a ideia que tenho é que quando essa "mudança de tempo estação" da-se mais cedo a primavera tambem chega mais cedo e normalmente temos uma primavera em finais de Fevereiro quando começa mais tarde genero em Novembro como o ano passado o Inverno estende-se ate Março ou mesmo Abril... Mas um dia irei perder tempo a estudar essas relações pode ser que ate tenha alguma fundamentação cientifica.



Este texto é uma pérola. 

Perdoem-me este comentário descontextualizado do tema do tópico, mas não resisti e tinha de escrever isto.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2010 às 02:10)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não sei porquê mas daqui a 15 dias estaremos a bater o dente... para quem pensava que iriamos ter verão ate Novembro parece que isso não vai acontecer o clima vai-nos trocar as voltas... 5º graus para o Porto; 9º para Lisboa;0º para Tras-montes parece que o frio este ano vem logo nas 1ªs semanas de Outubro e pela experiencia que tenho quando nestas estações de transição como  é caso do Outuno ,a temperatura desce depois não volta a subir tão depressa... Se estas previsões se confirmarem parece que Outono ameno não se ira concretizar.
> 
> isto é se as previsões se manter como é obvio;
> 
> ...



Só para dizer que o Accuweather já actualizou.
Os 9ºC previstos para Lisboa no dia 7/10 passaram para 17ºC.
Os 5ºC previstos para o Porto no dia 7/10 passaram também para 17ºC.







Curiosamente, a run das 0z do GFS tinha a seguinte previsão para a temperatura aos 850hPa






E na run das 12z passou para: 






Querem ver que o Accuweather tem como fonte o GFS?!

E todos sabemos como são certeiras as previsões do 2º painel do GFS.


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2010 às 11:43)

Climat disse:


> Mas eu faço todo o gosto em explicar-te, o ECMWF colocava no mês de Julho para o trimestre de Dez/Jan/Fev um Inverno seco com a precipitação a rondar os 60% a 75% em Portugal sendo mais seco a norte do que a sul, no mês de Agosto e principalmente no mês de Setembro as anomalias negativas foram retiradas e agora neste momento, os mapas indicam um Inverno chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso com a precipitação a rondar os 140% a 170% de norte para sul, o sul muito mais chuvoso que o Norte. Mas atenção, que vendo as previsões a nível mensal neste momento, posso dizer que o Dezembro é sem dúvida o melhor mês a nível de precipitação onde o sul tem uma anomalia de +150 mm em relação à média e o Norte tem +230 mm em relação à média. Jeneiro mês normal onde a precipitação será a rondar os 80% a 110%. Fevereiro a rondar os 60% a 90% o mês mais seco devido a um bom factor o frio.
> As temperaturas são acima da média no mês de Dezzembro a rondar os 0.5ºC a 1ºC, Janeiro não é possível saber e Fevereiro um rico mês para os amantes do frio e da neve quiça, a anomalia é de -1.0ºC a -2.0ºC para Portugal.
> 
> Quanto, às ilhas, o Inverno vai ser mais chuvoso na Madeira do que nos Açores, para as ilhas só mesmo lendo o relatório do ECMWF.
> ...



Muito obrigado por levantares a ponta do véu (na verdade tiraste o véu todo). 
Quanto a essa tendência... onde se pode assinar? Que o ECMWF acerte em cheio, Dezembro com uma anomalia de precipitação extraordinária e com temperaturas muito pouco acima da média (padrão semelhante ao ano passado?) e um extraordinário Fevereiro com precipitação quase na média, e mesmo assim temperaturas bem abaixo.

Será que a NOAA está assim tão diferente do europeu? Olhem para a previsão do z700, e vejam que com um ligeiro movimento da anomalia positiva para norte, teríamos um padrão bastante consonante com a previsão do ECM. Já o ano passado percebi isso, muitas vezes a previsão da anomalia de geopotencial não se coaduna muito com as anomalias de T2m e precipitação prevista.

Mas se há algo quase unânime é a tendência para NAO-, por muito estranho que tal possa parecer. Mesmo a NOAA que prevê pouca precipitação, tem anomalia positiva de geopotencial na Islândia e normalidade, ou anomalia negativa, nos Açores, desde Outubro a Fevereiro.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2010 às 13:39)

David sf disse:


> Será que a NOAA está assim tão diferente do europeu? *Olhem para a previsão do z700, e vejam que com um ligeiro movimento da anomalia positiva para norte, teríamos um padrão bastante consonante com a previsão do ECM*. Já o ano passado percebi isso, muitas vezes a previsão da anomalia de geopotencial não se coaduna muito com as anomalias de T2m e precipitação prevista.
> 
> Mas se há algo quase unânime é a tendência para NAO-, por muito estranho que tal possa parecer. Mesmo a NOAA que prevê pouca precipitação, tem anomalia positiva de geopotencial na Islândia e normalidade, ou anomalia negativa, nos Açores, desde Outubro a Fevereiro.



Isso foi o que reparei em todos os modelos, senão vejamos, olhando para as previsões dos modelos da NOAA dos anos anteriores (aqueles que ainda estão em arquivo desde 2005 observe que nos anos secos colocava a anomalia positiva do z700 nas nossas latitudes enquanto que na zona do UK era negativa.
Contudo este ano a NOAA coloca num sitio diferente do que costuma colocar. Ou seja nem coloca na posição tradicional da NAO- (ligeiramente mais acima do que está agora), nem na posição tradicional da NAO+ (nossas latitudes).
Ou seja está numa parte de nem carne nem peixe.
Os modelos quase todos preveem anomalia postiva nessa zona só que uns mais a norte (MetOffice) e outros mais a sul (NOAA).

Essa pequena diferença como disseste muito bem, está fazendo toda a diferença nos modelos !!


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Set 2010 às 15:19)

AnDré disse:


> Só para dizer que o Accuweather já actualizou.
> Os 9ºC previstos para Lisboa no dia 7/10 passaram para 17ºC.
> Os 5ºC previstos para o Porto no dia 7/10 passaram também para 17ºC.
> 
> ...



 ehehehe Vamos ver caro André se isto se mantem estas previsões... eheheh afinal não passam de previsões claro que fiquei entusiasmado com as prvisões que sairam ontem mas pelos vistos hoje já mudaram um pouco mas talvez  amanha já mudem de novo... Mas vamos... eheheeheheh


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2010 às 15:30)

Oh sociometeo, uma pergunta simples, costuma ir ao tópico das previsões ?


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Set 2010 às 15:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Oh sociometeo, uma pergunta simples, costuma ir ao tópico das previsões ?



Mario Barros obrigado pela "Dica" de facto faria mais sentido fazer o Post que fiz nesse topico que propriamente neste... mas foi por puro desconhecimento...
Tópico interessante sem duvida...


----------



## duncan (26 Set 2010 às 15:49)

boas,gostava que dessem a vossa opinião em relaçao a esta noticia que vi no forum brasileiro.

Europa deverá passar o pior inverno desde 1000 anos, de acordo com meteorologistas polacos 

Aqueles que esperavam um inverno ameno, vão ficar decepcionados: de acordo com vários meteorologistas polacos, o próximo inverno pode ser o mais frio dos últimos 1000 anos.
Em 2010-2011, vamos tremer de frio.

Tudo por causa da mudança que afecta a corrente do Golfo, este último permitindo manter um equilíbrio climático global. Brevemente, as águas quentes transportadas pela corrente do Golfo deixarão de compensar o ar frio vindo do oceano Árctico. Já podemos ver os primeiros sinais deste fenómeno na península escandinava, segundo os especialistas.

A Corrente do Golfo funciona como um “radiador” para o Norte da Europa, e seu desaparecimento – ou mesmo um ligeiro abrandamento – poderia resultar numa nova Era Glacial.

Tal catástrofe poderá ser acelerada pela explosão da plataforma de petróleo no Golfo do México – onde se forma a Corrente do Golfo. A explosão causou o derramamento de 700.000 toneladas de óleo no oceano. A situação pode mudar drasticamente. Uma parte do petróleo subiu do Mar do Caribe para o Oceano Atlântico, retardando a Corrente do Golfo, que transporta menos água quente.
nao acham estranho.? ou será mais uma noticia sem fundamento?


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2010 às 16:12)

duncan disse:


> ou será mais uma noticia sem fundamento?



É muito provável.


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2010 às 16:18)

duncan disse:


> boas,gostava que dessem a vossa opinião em relaçao a esta noticia que vi no forum brasileiro.
> 
> Europa deverá passar o pior inverno desde 1000 anos, de acordo com meteorologistas polacos
> 
> ...



Ficção científica. Não há-de ser por causa da corrente do golfo que o inverno será frio ou não.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2010 às 17:22)

duncan disse:


> boas,gostava que dessem a vossa opinião em relaçao a esta noticia que vi no forum brasileiro.
> 
> Europa deverá passar o pior inverno desde 1000 anos, de acordo com meteorologistas polacos
> 
> ...



Já há muito tempo que não lia um disparate tão grande ....
Sim este Inverno prevejo que seja muito frio na Europa sim em especial na Europa Central, mas o mais frio dos ultimos 1000 anos é ridiculo ....
Meter aqui manchas de pretóleo á mistura até me faz rir ....
Existe a tribo do aquecimento global e do outro lado existe os fanáticos do arrefecimento global !!
Este inverno será frio mas não tem nada a haver com a corrente do golfo !!


----------



## martinus (26 Set 2010 às 17:49)

No século XVII e XVIII a Europa teve Invernos incrivelmente frios, para os padrões modernos; nada disso irá acontecer este ano. Mil anos é desde o ano 1010, puramente ridículo, portanto.


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2010 às 19:52)

Climat disse:


> Tu como administrador, tens todo o direito de perguntares o que quer que seja, ainda para mais aparece aqui um membro e manda umas postas de pescada a dizer que o Verão vai ser quente com uma anomalia a rondar os +2.0ºC é lógico que faças perguntas. Os teus mapas estão correctos e são uma pequena parte dos produtos que o ECMWF fornece para que nós tínhamos alguma certeza naquilo que dizemos e que eu afirmei vincadamente o que via no modelo. Caro Vince, eu ando pouco por aqui, o tempo não me permite vir aqui mais vezes, dentro de 2 semanas irei para Itália tirar um doutoramento em Climatologia sobre o Mediterrâneo onde engloba o Algarve também.
> 
> As previsões sazonais mais complicadas de fazer são a do Outono e Primavera devido às depressões em altura que podem em vários dias ou mesmo num dia chover a média do Outono. No Algarve, já aconteceu isso várias vezes, Outubro de 1989, Outono de 2006, Setembro de 2008 que todos aqui devem recordar-se. Mas atenção, o que diz a AEMET até não está assim tão errada da realidade, eu digo que o Outono não vai ser a seca que foi o ano passado no Algarve porque só choveu a partir de 20 de Dezembro, mas este Outono a precipitação ficará entre os 70% e os 120% em relação à média em todo o território.
> 
> ...



Neste site mostram a previsão sazonal do ECMWF a 16 de Setembro e é um pouco diferente daquilo que escreveste:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2010 às 21:50)

David sf disse:


> Neste site mostram a previsão sazonal do ECMWF a 16 de Setembro e é um pouco diferente daquilo que escreveste:
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



Tanta conversa sobre o rei ECMWF, e suposta cooperação nem que seja em "lingua" com o MetOffice, que não tem nada a haver com esta previsão do ECM !!
Ora bem olhando ao site que mencionaste, e que desconhecia não vejo onde a Climat ve aquelas fantasticas anomalias de precipitação em Dezembro.
E digo mais são exactamente o contrário do que aquilo que ela disse.

Comparação entre ECM e NOAA:
Outubro e Novembro - ambos preveem anomalia positiva na europa do norte e consequente chuva na PI e Mediterraneo;
Dez e Janeiro - ambos dão tempo seco atingindo a PI;
Fev e Março - ambos dão tempo seco atingindo a PI

Afinal o ECMWF e a NOAA dão exactamente o mesmo, como seria de esperar ....
Já agora em termos de temperaturas também é exactamente a mesma coisa .
Como acontece na maior parte dos casos de La Nina o Inverno será seco !!
Ambos os modelos tem a maior anomalia de precipitação em Novembro e Dezembro seco ....

Já agora em relação á Madeira e Açores é exactamente a mesma coisa !!
Chuvoso em Outubro e Novembro e seco depois disso ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2010 às 23:47)

Eu conheço a Climat e duvido que ela o que disse esteja enganada ou esteja a inventar. Ela admitiu que os mapas que o Vince mostrou na previsão para o Verão estavam correctos, ela quando faz a previsão não se baseia-se só no ECMWF, faz uma conjunção de muitos dados e depois faz a previsão sazonal tal como ela fez a previsão sazonal de Verão de 2010, que até não fugiu muito dela. Não estou a defender-la que ela sabe bem defender-se sozinha.

Se esses mapas do ECM indicam um Inverno seco e ameno, então quem desconfia sou eu desses mapas.  E acho muito estranho esses mapas serem publicados e de acesso ao público tenho muitas reservas quanto a isso. Mas esses mapas são giros. Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia.  Se o Inverno é seco, por norma, é mais frio que o normal, aí mostra temperaturas acima da média, muito estranho mesmo, o Inverno de 2004/2005 foi seco e fez bastante frio, até na 1ª semana de Março foi gélida. 

Até a AEMET tem uma previsão contrária ao ECM que engraçado, diz que o Outono vai ser mais seco a Sudoeste peninsular, coisa que o ECM coloca chuvoso. 

Só falta a previsão do Joe Bastardi que o ano passado acertou em cheio no Inverno. 

El Nino é sinónimo de seca em Portugal mais do que a La nina. Em anos de El nino só o 1997/1998 é que foi chuvoso a maioria foi seco. Já a La Nina é muito mais indefenida mas tem tendência a ocorrer mais precipitação do que quando estamos em El nino.

*Anos com El Nino*: 
1982/83: Precipitação inferior à média
1987/1988: Precipitação inferior à média
1991/1992: Precipitação inferior à média 
1992/1993: Precipitação inferior à média
1994/1995: Precipitação inferior à média
1997/1998: Precipitação superior à média 
2002/2003: Precipitação próximo da média
2004/2005: Precipitação inferior à média (Pior seca)
2009/2010: Precipitação próximo da média

*Anos com La Nina*
1988/1989: Precipitação inferior à média
1989/1990: Precipitação superior à média
1995/1996: Precipitação superior à média
1998/1999: Precipitação inferior à média
1999/2000: Precipitação inferior à média
2000/2001: Precipitação superior à média
2007/2008: Precipitação inferior à média

Dados retirados do Snirh em relação à precipitação.


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2010 às 00:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu conheço a Climat e duvido que ela o que disse esteja enganada ou esteja a inventar. Ela admitiu que os mapas que o Vince mostrou na previsão para o Verão estavam correctos, ela quando faz a previsão não se baseia-se só no ECMWF, faz uma conjunção de muitos dados e depois faz a previsão sazonal tal como ela fez a previsão sazonal de Verão de 2010, que até não fugiu muito dela. Não estou a defender-la que ela sabe bem defender-se sozinha.
> 
> Se esses mapas do ECM indicam um Inverno seco e ameno, então quem desconfia sou eu desses mapas.  E acho muito estranho esses mapas serem publicados e de acesso ao público tenho muitas reservas quanto a isso. Mas esses mapas são giros. Quando a esmola é muita, o pobre desconfia.  Se o Inverno é seco, por norma, é mais frio que o normal, aí mostra temperaturas acima da média, muito estranho mesmo, o Inverno de 2004/2005 foi seco e fez bastante frio, até na 1ª semana de Março foi gélida.
> 
> ...


Eu apenas referi que as previsões são diferentes, não sei quem está errado, nem sei se alguém o está. Já deu para perceber que a Climat tem acesso a informações privilegiadas, e até acredito no que ela disse. As previsões sazonais estão em constante mudança, quando ainda estamos a tão larga distância, e ela pode ter acesso a simulações diárias, enquanto que o site italiano só tem acesso a actualizações mensais, que mais não são que a média de várias simulações diárias. A tendência dos últimos dias, como ela referiu, põe ter-se vindo a afastar da previsão inicial, seca, para um cenário mais humido, e tal não foi ainda reflectído na média das últimas saídas. É uma hipótese.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2010 às 12:20)

David sf disse:


> Eu apenas referi que as previsões são diferentes, não sei quem está errado, nem sei se alguém o está. Já deu para perceber que a Climat tem acesso a informações privilegiadas, e até acredito no que ela disse. As previsões sazonais estão em constante mudança, quando ainda estamos a tão larga distância, e ela pode ter acesso a simulações diárias, enquanto que o site italiano só tem acesso a actualizações mensais, que mais não são que a média de várias simulações diárias. A tendência dos últimos dias, como ela referiu, põe ter-se vindo a afastar da previsão inicial, seca, para um cenário mais humido, e tal não foi ainda reflectído na média das últimas saídas. É uma hipótese.



Hoje é dia 27 Setembro e dentro de 15 dias começam a surgir as proximas actualizações e essas para mim já têm muito mais importância do que as do Setembro que muitas das vezes encontram-se ainda longe da realidade.
As previsões que surgem em Outubro geralmente reflectem muito mais a realidade daquilo que pode vir a acontecer !!!
Neste momento o que me parece certo é que este mês de Outubro reflecte uma forte tendencia para NAO+, e antes agora que mais tarde !!


----------



## rozzo (27 Set 2010 às 12:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Hoje é dia 27 Setembro e dentro de 15 dias começam a surgir as proximas actualizações e essas para mim já têm muito mais importância do que as do Setembro que muitas das vezes encontram-se ainda longe da realidade.
> As previsões que surgem em Outubro geralmente reflectem muito mais a realidade daquilo que pode vir a acontecer !!!
> Neste momento o que me parece certo é que este mês de Outubro reflecte uma forte tendencia para NAO+, e antes agora que mais tarde !!



Sim, isto sem qualquer tipo de previsão "bruxaria", e sem nada muito concreto, mas apenas empiricamente, é raro haver períodos demasiado longos de padrão totalmente anticiclónico, ou totalmente tempestuoso, na nossa região.
Claro que há excepções, anos de seca, ou anos com chuva muito acima da média, mas mesmo esses anos muito chuvosos ou de seca, maior parte nem serão propriamente persistência muito longa de um padrão, mas sim o timing dele, (essencialmente o padrão nos meses de Inverno) dentro das oscilações relativamente frequentes que há. 

Daí, sem pensar em meses concretos, e previsões sazonais em si, também penso um pouco como tu, dada esta relativa frequência de variações de padrão estável para instável, que costumam durar alguns meses, prefiro sem dúvida ver um padrão seco e estável logo agora no início do Outono, pois a não ser num caso anormal de bloqueio muito mais longo que o normal, o padrão mais tarde ou mais cedo "vira", e assim ainda vai bem a tempo no pico do Inverno.
Já o oposto também penso ter visto várias vezes, que é começar o Outono muito promissor, com padrão húmido instalado, e por isso mesmo, ainda causar a desilusão de no pico do Inverno, se instalar padrão anticiclónico duradouro. Provavelmente, alguns dos anos mais secos terão sido assim?

Exactamente o mesmo digo em relação não ao seco/húmido, mas frio/quente, isto no sentido de para Inverno frio ser Este, e ameno ser Oeste, em termos de circulação dominante.
Aliás, até foi mais isto que reparei, que não me costumo muito importar de ver padrões de Oeste sem frio nenhum até Novembro/Dezembro, pois em princípio, num ano normal, mais tarde ou mais cedo há de mudar para um padrão mais de Este, e se assim for, as chances de ser no pico de frio são maiores.

Mas claro, isto é tudo puramente empírico, e generalista, muito longe das previsões sazonais propriamente ditas.

E há anos de padrões persistentes muito acima do normal.
O último ano é um exemplo disso, de persistência de padrões em vários sectores envolventes a Portugal, num Inverno de total excepção! Mas que ainda assim.. Começou com meio Outono muito seco, e com 1/2 meses de total desespero de todos nós até meados de Novembro!


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 17:17)

Não sei se já repararam, mas já se nota que o jet anda a descer de latitude....e as baixas Atlanticas andam a ficar bem fortes...á medida que o AA se retrai para sul.

Estamos agora numa NAO+/neutra, cenario que vai ser preponderante na genese daquele cavado profundo, com vorticidade embebida, neste sabado...
Para o outro fim de semana o padrão é outro, calor e fluxo de E/SE, associado á chegada de uma crista anticiclonica...num padrão ciclico tipico das NAO+ e tambem anunciante da chegada da estação humida.

Como já tinha dito espero um outono normal a humido, com NAO+ ou neutra, a que se seguirá um periodo de NAO+, mais frio e seco, entre Janeiro e Março.

Para já estou a gostar de ver uma zonal tão forte e estavel....se assim se mantiver talvez tenhamos de rever em "alta" as previsões para o Inverno...


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 17:37)

stormy disse:


> Não sei se já repararam, mas já se nota que o jet anda a descer de latitude....e as baixas Atlanticas andam a ficar bem fortes...á medida que o AA se retrai para sul.
> 
> Estamos agora numa NAO+/neutra, cenario que vai ser preponderante na genese daquele cavado profundo, com vorticidade embebida, neste sabado...
> Para o outro fim de semana o padrão é outro, calor e fluxo de E/SE, associado á chegada de uma crista anticiclonica...num padrão ciclico tipico das NAO+ e tambem anunciante da chegada da estação humida.
> ...




Stormmy:
Para já estou a gostar de ver uma zonal tão forte e estavel....se assim se mantiver talvez tenhamos de rever em "alta" as previsões para o Inverno..

desculpa a ignorancia mas a nivel pratico o que signfica ver um zonal tão forte e estavel????


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 18:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Stormmy:
> Para já estou a gostar de ver uma zonal tão forte e estavel....se assim se mantiver talvez tenhamos de rever em "alta" as previsões para o Inverno..
> 
> desculpa a ignorancia mas a nivel pratico o que signfica ver um zonal tão forte e estavel????



Basicamente, ao contrario do ano passado, estamos com um fluxo zonal continuo, e não uma mixordia anormal em que todo o HN estava no inverno passado  num corropio entre as entradas polares e as tropicais.
Este ano está tudo mais calmo... com os padrões macrosinopticos mais regulares..
Se assim se mantiver, com a descida do jet para os 37-40ºN no inverno, pode ser que tenhemos um inverno normal, mas sem toda a instabilidade e trocas energeticas entre o polo e os tropicos, que ocorreu no ano hidrologico passado e que resultaram em fenomenos violentos mais frequentes que o normal.

Ps: como todos os meteoloucos eu adorei o inverno passado...lol..


----------



## Aspvl (29 Set 2010 às 18:53)

Alguém sabe quando é que as previsões do Joe Bastardi saem??


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 19:04)

stormy disse:


> Basicamente, ao contrario do ano passado, estamos com um fluxo zonal continuo, e não uma mixordia anormal em que todo o HN estava no inverno passado  num corropio entre as entradas polares e as tropicais.
> Este ano está tudo mais calmo... com os padrões macrosinopticos mais regulares..
> Se assim se mantiver, com a descida do jet para os 37-40ºN no inverno, pode ser que tenhemos um inverno normal, mas sem toda a instabilidade e trocas energeticas entre o polo e os tropicos, que ocorreu no ano hidrologico passado e que resultaram em fenomenos violentos mais frequentes que o normal.
> 
> Ps: como todos os meteoloucos eu adorei o inverno passado...lol..




pelo q li aqui neste topico preve-se um inverno bastante frio essa tua analise vai de acordo com essa previsão??mais frio e menos instablidade???


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 21:40)

SocioMeteo disse:


> pelo q li aqui neste topico preve-se um inverno bastante frio essa tua analise vai de acordo com essa previsão??mais frio e menos instablidade???



Não, este inverno vai ter uma anomalia global proxima á neutralidade, embora janeiro e fevereiro, principalmente esses meses, possam ser um pouco mais frios que a norma...especialmente nas minimas.
A nivel de precipitação espero um inverno normal a ligeiramente seco e um periodo out-mar normal, especialmente no centro e sul


----------



## David sf (29 Set 2010 às 22:49)

stormy disse:


> Basicamente, ao contrario do ano passado, estamos com um fluxo zonal continuo, e não uma mixordia anormal em que todo o HN estava no inverno passado  num corropio entre as entradas polares e as tropicais.
> Este ano está tudo mais calmo... com os padrões macrosinopticos mais regulares..
> Se assim se mantiver, com a descida do jet para os 37-40ºN no inverno, pode ser que tenhemos um inverno normal, mas sem toda a instabilidade e trocas energeticas entre o polo e os tropicos, que ocorreu no ano hidrologico passado e que resultaram em fenomenos violentos mais frequentes que o normal.
> 
> Ps: como todos os meteoloucos eu adorei o inverno passado...lol..



O ano passado tivemos NAO+/neutro entre meados de Outubro e meados de Dezembro. Foi um Outono chatíssimo, a animação só começou com a entrada fria de 12 de Dezembro.
Mas gosto bastante de NAO+ no Outono, muitas vezes é a ante-câmara de um bom inverno.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> O ano passado tivemos NAO+/neutro entre meados de Outubro e meados de Dezembro. Foi um Outono chatíssimo, a animação só começou com a entrada fria de 12 de Dezembro.
> Mas gosto bastante de NAO+ no Outono, muitas vezes é a ante-câmara de um bom inverno.



Ai isso é que te enganas...tivemos muita instabilidade a nivel do comportamento da zonal logo a partir de outubro...primeiro com uma NAO+ e depois com uma situação de intensas trocas energeticas entre os tropicos e o polo que se reflectiam na ocorrencia de muitos cavados/TUTT´s e um AA com posicionamento irregular....a chuva chegou em força ao Norte em finais de outubro e ao extremo sul somente 1 mês e pouco depois 
A instabilidade tem vindo a diminuir desde maio ( o padrão deste verão foi um pouco atipico devido a essa mesma instabilidade)...finalmente desde há uns dias que se nota nos modelos uma tendencia de médio prazo para meter uma zonal forte, com fortes baixas no atlantico e um AA fraco a moderado..uma NAO neutra ou ligeiramente positiva mas uma circulação atmosferica crescentemente mais estavel...
Mesmo assim, hadias, tivemos situações de cavados a atingir os 20ºN ao largo do W Africano...mas algo já muito mais aceitavel que a barbaridade do ano passado..


----------



## David sf (29 Set 2010 às 23:21)

stormy disse:


> Ai isso é que te enganas...tivemos muita instabilidade a nivel do comportamento da zonal logo a partir de outubro...primeiro com uma NAO+ e depois com uma situação de intensas trocas energeticas entre os tropicos e o polo que se reflectiam na ocorrencia de muitos cavados/TUTT´s e um AA com posicionamento irregular....a chuva chegou em força ao Norte em finais de outubro e ao extremo sul somente 1 mês e pouco depois
> A instabilidade tem vindo a diminuir desde maio ( o padrão deste verão foi um pouco atipico devido a essa mesma instabilidade)...finalmente desde há uns dias que se nota nos modelos uma tendencia de médio prazo para meter uma zonal forte, com fortes baixas no atlantico e um AA fraco a moderado..uma NAO neutra ou ligeiramente positiva mas uma circulação atmosferica crescentemente mais estavel...
> Mesmo assim, hadias, tivemos situações de cavados a atingir os 20ºN ao largo do W Africano...mas algo já muito mais aceitavel que a barbaridade do ano passado..



A partir do final de Outubro até à entrada fria de Dezembro, foi sempre padrão de circulação zonal, com NAO positiva:

Final de Outubro, últimos dias com NAO-:







Em Novembro instala-se anticiclone dos Açores, depressão no Atlântico norte. De 5 em 5 dias:






Aqui ainda um pouco de circulação meridiana no Atlântico, mas tímida:






E depois foi um nunca mais acabar...
















Noroestada fria no fim de Novembro, mas sempre com NAO+:






E continua para Dezembro:






E pára com a entrada fria:






O padrão dos próximos dias é semelhante ao de Novembro do ano passado.


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2010 às 23:40)

Não estão a discutir coisas diferentes?? 

Pelo que me lembro, o Outono foi aborrecido até meados de Novembro, não de Dezembro.. 
Realmente lembro-me dos constantes lamentos que todos fizemos, e pragas que rogámos ao AA até essa altura.

Até aí tivemos sempre crista de AA, mas subitamente mudou e tivemos imensas frentes e chuva logo em meados de Novembro, aí começou a animação. Mas com tempo morno. Relembro um dia acima dos 100mm no Porto em Novembro.

Em Dezembro continuou a animação, mas mais surpreendente, no jogo entre constante instabilidade misturada com frio anormal para esse tipo de tempo. P.ex. dias de chuva com máximas pouco acima dos 5º em Lisboa.

Estou correcto?


----------



## David sf (29 Set 2010 às 23:49)

rozzo disse:


> Não estão a discutir coisas diferentes??
> 
> Pelo que me lembro, o Outono foi aborrecido até meados de Novembro, não de Dezembro..
> Até aí tivemos sempre crista de AA, mas subitamente mudou e tivemos imensas frentes e chuva logo em meados de Novembro, aí começou a animação. Mas com tempo morno.
> ...



Mas as frentes que nos atingiram em Novembro eram extremidades de sistemas frontais que se formavam por acção das depressões no Atlântico norte, tanto que nem atingiam o sul do país. Foi um cenário claro de NAO+, com poucas ou nenhumas trocas energéticas entre pólo e trópicos. No mês de outubro isso aconteceu, mas em Novembro e início de Dezembro tivemos zonal pura, tal como muito provavelmente teremos na primeira quinzena de outubro deste ano. O que eu quis mostrar foi que o facto de termos um cenário, digamos que normal, com circulação oeste-este, em nada afecta as possibilidades de termos um inverno interessante. Pelo contrário, até acho que pode ajudar, mantendo o frio armazenado no pólo, e dissipando rapidamente a muita energia que ainda existe nos trópicos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2010 às 00:13)

rozzo disse:


> Não estão a discutir coisas diferentes??
> 
> Pelo que me lembro, o Outono foi aborrecido até meados de Novembro, não de Dezembro..
> Realmente lembro-me dos constantes lamentos que todos fizemos, e pragas que rogámos ao AA até essa altura.
> ...



Tal como disse o David só mesmo em meados de Dezembro. 

Só o Norte e Centro em Novembro. No Algarve, só mesmo a partir de 20 de Dezembro é que começou a chover no Algarve, o Outono foi o mais seco dos últimos 28 anos, e lembro-me de darem na minha cabeça e do Aurélio que só falavámos em seca, todos criticavam a gente.


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2010 às 00:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tal como disse o David só mesmo em meados de Dezembro.
> 
> Só o Norte e Centro em Novembro. No Algarve, só mesmo a partir de 20 de Dezembro é que começou a chover no Algarve, o Outono foi o mais seco dos últimos 28 anos, e lembro-me de darem na minha cabeça e do Aurélio que só falavámos em seca, todos criticavam a gente.



Sim, do extremo Sul têm razão, Dezembro sem dúvida. A minha memória selectiva estava a "ostracizar" o Algarve. 
Bem me lembro dos vossos lamentos quase desesperantes. 

De qualquer forma, eu não me estava a referir à NAO, estava apenas a comentar que o Stormy e o David estavam a discutir duas coisas a meu ver diferentes, cada um com a sua parte de razão, sem estarem a perceber que estavam a divergir um bocado no contexto, na minha modesta opinião.
Especialmente na noção de "animado" entre calor-frio e chuva-secura. 

Sim, em Dezembro começou a animação generalizada a todos e com frio à mistura, e storm-track brutalmente a Sul.
Mas sem qualquer dúvida, em pelo menos 70/80% do território, a partir do meio de Novembro, já houve muita animação meteorológica assinalável, com grandes chuvadas mesmo em particular mais a Norte claro (vejam as acumulações a partir de dia 15), independentemente dos valores da NAO (_é só um índice que não provoca o tempo, mas pelo contrário quantifica de forma simplista o tempo ocorrido_) e de serem caudas de frentes de depressões mais a Norte ou não também.

Portanto, onde quero chegar é que nem 8 nem 80. Nem o Outono foi super animado e empolgante desde o início, mas também, na maior parte do país a segunda metade do Outono foi claramente animada/agitada. Ainda que o início desta agitação tenha sido com tempo ameno, mas bastante chuvoso.
Apenas isso.. 

O mês da discórdia, e de alguma falta de memória  
*NOVEMBRO*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/resumo-do-mes-novembro-2009-a-3960.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...to-litoral-norte-novembro-2009-a-3873-17.html

--------

Mas o tópico é deste ano, não do anterior, e concordo com o que disse o David de gostar de NAO+ num início de Outono, como concordei com o Aurélio há dias, pois salvo grandes anormalidades (que podem acontecer), regra geral, mais tarde ou mais cedo os padrões dominantes mudam, e assim ainda irá bem a tempo de ser no pico da estação que interessa.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2010 às 12:35)

*Forte NAO +:* Existe uma forte corrente zonal mas tudo rumo ao UK, dando uma tempo geralmente mais quente ao UK e muito mais chuvoso;
*NAO+/NAO neutro:* a circulação zonal desce mais um pouco e afecta agora com ferocidade as regiões do Norte e assencialmente a norte do Mondego causando precipitação bastante acima do normal no Norte (em especial Minho e Douro) e a parte mais a sul fica a ver a caravana passar como estivemos desde Outubro até 20 Dezembro do ano passado..
*NAO-/forte NAO - :* há festa em todas as aldeias algarvias 

Em relação a este Outono/Inverno ainda estou a tentar digerir os modelos e ver as ultimas actualizações pois os actuais modelos causam-me muitas dúvidas para já.
para já o cenário deste mês de Outubro é de NAO+, e depois logo veremos !!

Para finalizar, em relação a este de Outubro e de acordo com o NOAA, que todos os anos anda sempre feito barata tonta em relação a este mês (não lida bem quando os sinais não são claros), é que teremos um mes predominantemente de NAO+, em que aqui mais a sul ficamos a ver a caravana passar !!
Felizmente isso é o que eu desejava que acontecesse aqui no sul (um Setembro bem seco e um Outubro bem seco).
É a minha *teoria da batata* em termos climatológicos mas que espero que funcione !! 

Numa primeira análise a Novembro teriamos uma inversão da NAO (mas isso tem andado desde Julho a dizer) e esperemos que não mude em cima da hora !!


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Set 2010 às 14:17)

Pessoal sem querer contradizer nada nem ninguem pois já aqui disse que entendo pouco de previsões sazonais e menos ainda de Oscilação do Atlantico Norte... mas o facto de termos tido um Verão extramamente quente não pode ser sinonimo que poderemos ter o Inverso no Inverno?? ou seja um Inverno extramente frio ou seja com temperaturas mais extremas com a entrada  de ventos de Este???


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2010 às 15:28)

Aurélio disse:


> *Forte NAO +:* Existe uma forte corrente zonal mas tudo rumo ao UK, dando uma tempo geralmente mais quente ao UK e muito mais chuvoso;
> *NAO+/NAO neutro:* a circulação zonal desce mais um pouco e afecta agora com ferocidade as regiões do Norte e assencialmente a norte do Mondego causando precipitação bastante acima do normal no Norte (em especial Minho e Douro) e a parte mais a sul fica a ver a caravana passar como estivemos desde Outubro até 20 Dezembro do ano passado..
> *NAO-/forte NAO - :* há festa em todas as aldeias algarvias
> 
> ...



Pronto, e aquilo que eu queria dizer era que iamos ter uma NAO neutra até dezembro, e que janeiro e fevereiro podem ser de NAO+...o comportamento exato do AA pode variar um pouco...de certo modo poderia haver uma tendencia de fazer as perturbações descerem na zona do atlantico E/NE , com o AA mais a W, ainda que num cenario de NAO neutra..


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2010 às 15:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pessoal sem querer contradizer nada nem ninguem pois já aqui disse que entendo pouco de previsões sazonais e menos ainda de Oscilação do Atlantico Norte... mas o facto de termos tido um Verão extramamente quente não pode ser sinonimo que poderemos ter o Inverso no Inverno?? ou seja um Inverno extramente frio ou seja com temperaturas mais extremas com a entrada  de ventos de Este???



Na atmosfera há equilibrio dinamico...após um verão quente pode haver um inverno frio...ou não....caso não haja descansa que haverá outro modo para que a atmosfera tenha para restituir o tal equilibrio...
Estamos a lidar com um sistema dinamico...semi caotico...semi porque de certo modo há uma lógica inerente ao seu funcionamento...embora os factores sejam tão complexos que é muito dificil antever as coisas com exatidão
Após as 100h só nos podemos basear em tendencias gerais e em simples exercicios de lógica, relacionados é claro com o nosso conhecimento do clima, do comportamento geral da atmosfera nesta zona e com factores que ocorreram noutras areas mas que podem refectir-se cá, na europa SW/PI...e depois temos as teleconexções, etc etc


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2010 às 23:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pessoal sem querer contradizer nada nem ninguem pois já aqui disse que entendo pouco de previsões sazonais e menos ainda de Oscilação do Atlantico Norte... mas o facto de termos tido um Verão extramamente quente não pode ser sinonimo que poderemos ter o Inverso no Inverno?? ou seja um Inverno extramente frio ou seja com temperaturas mais extremas com a entrada  de ventos de Este???



Não necessariamente.
Depois de um inverno muito chuvoso, muitos apontavam para uma primavera/verão muito propícios à ocorrências de trovoadas. A justificação era a imensa quantidade de água que existia no solo. 
Ora, trovoadas, no último meio ano, foram pouco frequentes. E a humidade no solo, essa, foi-se toda (calor, muitas horas de sol, baixa humidade...).

Isto para dizer que em meteorologia, uma coisa não implica necessariamente a outra.


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Out 2010 às 03:49)

as temperaturas hoje durante a noite aqui em Fernão Ferro conselho do Seixal já desceram a valores perto dos 10º graus o ano passado isso so começou acontencer no mes de Novembro tivemos dias o ano passado em Outubro de 30º e ate mais graus estou plenamente convicto que o mesmo não ira passar este ano como disse aqui a uns dias que tinha a forte convicção que as temperaturas iriam descer progressivamente e os dias de verão iriam já desaparecer neste mes que agora iniciamos... as previsões são concretas e objectivas para os proximos dias instAbilidade para domingo e para o resto da proxima semana... valores de percipitação interessantes as temperaturas irão descer progressivamente para valores de maximas abaixo já dos 22º graus... não sei o que isto signfica a nivel de previsão Sazonal nem tão pouco com a tão referida Oscilação do Atlantico Norte... mas parece que este ano quem dizia que as estações do ano estão trocadas parece que não... tivemos um Inverno rigoroso uma primavera normal um verão escaldante e pelos vistos um inicio de Outono quase por calendario... este ano não ha praia nem verão ate Novembro... Muito sinceramente não sei quem acertou nas previsões mas parece que os dados estão lançados e não me desmentem... 

cumps a todos


----------



## digimago (6 Out 2010 às 22:58)

Alguém leu a noticia do CM de hoje segundo o qual:
"O inverno mais rigoroso de sempre com as temperaturas mais baixas dos ultimos mil anos, é o aviso meteorológico que chega da Russia para toda a Europa. Os factores são: a perda de velocidade da Corrente do Golfo, reduzida a metade nos últimos dois anos e o aumento dos ventos árticos."
Pura especulação ou alguma coisa de verdade?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2010 às 23:13)

digimago disse:


> Alguém leu a noticia do CM de hoje segundo o qual:
> "O inverno mais rigoroso de sempre com as temperaturas mais baixas dos ultimos mil anos, é o aviso meteorológico que chega da Russia para toda a Europa. Os factores são: a perda de velocidade da Corrente do Golfo, reduzida a metade nos últimos dois anos e o aumento dos ventos árticos."
> Pura especulação ou alguma coisa de verdade?



Digamos que é muitos filmes de ficção cientifica 

Isso é pura especulação.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 15:38)

Pessoal o que acham dos ultimos dados disponibilizados?

Vou dar o mapa das anomalias em termos de pressão:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 15:44)

Agora sim o mapa da precipitação global:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O mapa a 3 meses para se comparar com outros sites quando estes actualizarem lá pro dia 15 deste mês:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 15:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Pessoal o que acham dos ultimos dados disponibilizados?
> 
> Vou dar o mapa da precipitação global, porque o europeu é enganador e os modelos dão a ideia que estão a alterar ....
> 
> ...



Isso é o z700...e é estranho porque essas anomalias positivas a norte remetem para uma situação similar ao inverno passado...se um assim já é raro quanto mais dois seguidos
É melhor vermos o z200 para ter uma ideia mais exata...porque um z700 elevado pode ser explicado por outros factores que não zonas de subisencia...pode ser tambem sinal de entrada/permanencia de massas de ar quente, que ao ser menos denso que o ar frio, causa um aumento da espessura atmosferica..


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 16:06)

Sai então um z200 para o stormy:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 16:15)

Queria apenas dizer que neste momento este modelo da NOAA na ultima semana tem estado em grande alvoroço com alterações constantes sendo que a dinâmica neste momento tem sido em tirar a  precipitação em Novembro (um longo verão de S. Martinho que parece que teremos pela frente e que este ano será antecipado estendendo-se até lá pro dia 21 Novembro).
Relativamente a Dezembro e a Janeiro a dinâmica tem sido em colocar mais precipitação  quase em cima de nós. 
isto sempre a sudoeste e nunca a noroeste de portugal !!
mas preciso de mais 15 dias para ter uma previsão mais concreta, dado que as teleconexões como tem sido dito por outras pessoas noutros Foruns estão muito confusas e contraditórias !!
Até mesmo a colocação destas anomalias do z700 naquela posição ainda não consegui encontrar nada igual nos arquivos do site ...!!

Aguardemos então, o que se passará porque para já espero depois deste episódeo bastante chuvoso um longo periodo sem chuva ou com pouca chuva !!


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 16:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Queria apenas dizer que neste momento este modelo da NOAA na ultima semana tem estado em grande alvoroço com alterações constantes sendo que a dinâmica neste momento tem sido em tirar a  precipitação em Novembro (um longo verão de S. Martinho que parece que teremos pela frente e que este ano será antecipado estendendo-se até lá pro dia 21 Novembro).
> Relativamente a Dezembro e a Janeiro a dinâmica tem sido em colocar mais precipitação  quase em cima de nós.
> isto sempre a sudoeste e nunca a noroeste de portugal !!
> mas preciso de mais 15 dias para ter uma previsão mais concreta, dado que as teleconexões como tem sido dito por outras pessoas noutros Foruns estão muito confusas e contraditórias !!
> ...



As hipoteses de acontecer um take2 do inverno passado são, teoricamente, muito baixas....temos que ir acompanhando ( e vendo outros modelos)


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 17:24)

stormy disse:


> As hipoteses de acontecer um take2 do inverno passado são, teoricamente, muito baixas....temos que ir acompanhando ( e vendo outros modelos)



Fartámo-nos de ter anos de seca depois de 2000-2001, mais especificamente desde 2003 a 2009 com ligeiro interregeno de 2005-2006 (creio) em que foi +- normal ...e agora o ano passado foi finalmente um ano chuvoso, mas não extremamente chuvoso.
Reparei em olhando a outras décadas que geralmente tem tendencia a aparecer intervalos de anos secos de 4 a 5 anos, quase seguidos, e depois costumava acontecer 2/3 anos chuvosos seguidos.
Aconteceu na decada de 90, 80 ... e nos anos 60, 70 nem se fala...
Não vejo porque não pode acontecer ....

Todos os meses chuvosos/normal como aconteceu o ano passado Norte isso sim é rarissimo...
Com a atmosfera caótica no Inverno/Outono como o ano passado tivemos alguns ....
*2000/2001*;
97/98; (não tenho a certeza)
87/88;
*89/90;*
*95/96;*

Nos anos 60 e 70 também ouve bastantes ....
Raro ... sim, geralmente somente 1 por década ... impossivel talvez sim ou talvez não ...
Aguardemos que isto está tudo muito confuso ...
Eu neste momento estou mais para um 8 ou 80, ou muito seco ou muito chuvoso a partir do Verão de S. Martinho longo que teremos !!


----------



## stormy (7 Out 2010 às 17:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Fartámo-nos de ter anos de seca depois de 2000-2001, mais especificamente desde 2003 a 2009 com ligeiro interregeno de 2005-2006 (creio) em que foi +- normal ...e agora o ano passado foi finalmente um ano chuvoso, mas não extremamente chuvoso.
> Reparei em olhando a outras décadas que geralmente tem tendencia a aparecer intervalos de anos secos de 4 a 5 anos, quase seguidos, e depois costumava acontecer 2/3 anos chuvosos seguidos.
> Aconteceu na decada de 90, 80 ... e nos anos 60, 70 nem se fala...
> Não vejo porque não pode acontecer ....
> ...



Não  é a chuva que é estranha, mas o padrão sinoptico extremamente caotico...a fazer lembrar outro AO-


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2010 às 22:20)

A NASA já actualizou e na pratica não tenho nada a dizer, basta olhar aos modelos do z700, z200 e precipitação que é exactamente que a NASA indicou ...
Olhando ás anomalias previstas os z700/z200 continuam com anomalia positiva sobre as ilhas britanicas e o z700 e z200 passando a sul de Portugal !!
Bolas cenário esquisito ...

Ou seja temos uma poça de precipitação num triangulo entre Açores/Canárias e Sudoeste de portugal!! 

Cenário identico ao ano passado mas mais a sul ...infelizmente


----------



## Climat (8 Out 2010 às 11:34)

David sf disse:


> Neste site mostram a previsão sazonal do ECMWF a 16 de Setembro e é um pouco diferente daquilo que escreveste:
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



Sim David aí mostra o oposto que eu disse, mas meto as minhas mãos no fogo, que aquilo que dizem são previsões do ECM são um bocado estranhas. Vocês acham que um site italiano publicava essa previsão, e o nosso IM cujo presidente é o presidente do ECM teria acesso mais privilegiado que nós.

Neste momento, é Dezembro chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, Janeiro normal e Fevereiro seco e frio.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2010 às 14:08)

Sobre o site italiano, pelo menos os mapas da temperatura são genuínos, quando o David pôs aí o link a primeira coisa que na altura fiz foi comparar aos mapas que são públicos de África sobrepondo os mapas pois tem partes comuns aos dois, para saber de que produto/mês se tratava, visto que o italiano tinha retirado os cabeçalhos aos originais, escreveu aquelas frases por cima e pôs um logotipo do site.

Nesse caso tratavam-se de 4 mapas do produto "Mean 2m temperature anomaly", previsão de 15 Setembro, com de 1 a 4 meses de avanço (OND/NDJ/DJF/JFM)

Na precipitação é que não consegui fazer a mesma brincadeira, não consegui fazer corresponder os mapas, pelo que presumo que se refere a outro produto, previsão (ou quem sabe até o outro modelo eurosip) que não existe público mesmo para África. 


*Out/Nov/Dez*









*Nov/Dez/Jan*








*Dez/Jan/Fev*








*Jan/Fev/Mar*







Provavelmente alguma confusão que anda para aqui com o ECMWF tem a ver simplesmente de se andarem a misturar alhos com bugalhos, se calhar produtos diferentes, mensais com trimestrais, datas diferentes, etc,etc.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Climat disse:


> Sim David aí mostra o oposto que eu disse, mas meto as minhas mãos no fogo, que aquilo que dizem são previsões do ECM são um bocado estranhas. Vocês acham que um site italiano publicava essa previsão, e o nosso IM cujo presidente é o presidente do ECM teria acesso mais privilegiado que nós.
> 
> Neste momento, é Dezembro chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, Janeiro normal e Fevereiro seco e frio.



Pois não sei como é ... se acedes a informação com actualização semanal ou como é mas o facto é que os mapas de temperatura coincidem, e os mapas de precipitação apesar de ser mais dificil de visualizar pelo menos dá para ver que as canárias e a Madeira e costa oeste de Africa é também seco ....
E porque é que eles não terão alguém também com informação privilegiada com facultam a informação, se calhar esse jornal italiano não podia era divulgar os mapas mas isso é outra história ..
E quem disse que o IM não tem acesso a esses dados  , eles fecham-se é em copas, porque eles tem o mesmo tipo de acesso pelo jeito que tu tens, com acesso a detalhe semanal, mensal e sazonal !!

De qualquer forma em Meteorologia um mês é uma eternidade e agora está mesmo quase a sair a previsão actualizada aí deste mês !!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2010 às 13:06)

O MetOffice também já actualizou e mostra também uma anomalia positiva de precipitação a Sudoeste de Portugal para Nov/Dez/Jan e depois Dez/Jan/Fev sendo que depois Jan/Fev/Março já está tudo ao contrário .....
Relativamente ao Z500 a anomalia em Nov/Dez/Jan é bastante forte e mais forte do que Dez/Jan/Fev o que me faz supor que quase todo o centro da acção para eles deve-se centrar em Dez e Nov e Jan serem mais para o normal.
O noto neles é que coloca-se as altas pressões mais a norte, sobem ligeiramente a anomalia negativa do z500 o que faz com que seja mais abrangente em termos de precipitação ... tal como o Modelo Russo !!
Os outros que actualizaram, que ainda são poucos (NASA e NCEP/NOAA) dão uma anomalia de precipitação na mesma zona mas abrangendo somente o Sul.
Parece-me que o centro da acção estará toda no mês de Dezembro ....

Aqui fica os mapas:


----------



## David sf (19 Out 2010 às 11:24)

Actualização do ECMWF, Nov-Dez chuvosos, de resto sem qualquer tendência, nem para a temperatura:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2010 às 11:46)

David sf disse:


> Actualização do ECMWF, Nov-Dez chuvosos, de resto sem qualquer tendência, nem para a temperatura:
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



David ia exactamente falar sobre isso ... e destaque para a manutenção das linhas de precipitação que haviam traçado já anteriormente !!
Contudo existe uma coisa que achei muito gira .... os mapas estão estranhamente parecidos com a ultima actualização (15 de Setembro) pois parecem quase como se tivessem alterado somente os meses ... embora eles falem num ligeiro acréscimo de precipitação no UK durante o Inverno !!
o que quero dizer é que antes tinhamos:
- Out/Nov: acima da média;
- Nov/Dez: abaixo da média; (salvo erro)
- Dez/Jan: seco;
- Jan/Fev: seco e por aí fora;

Agora temos os mapas quase iguais subindo um mês !!!
-Out/Nov-Nov/Dez;
- Nov/Dez-Dez/Jan;

Corrige-me se estiver enganado ...

mas de qualquer forma destaque para a manutenção das mesmas linhas traçadas no panorama Outono/Inverno e para a consistência mostrada nos modelos;
Resumindo continuam dando um Outono bastante chuvoso em especial a Norte e Centro e um Inverno bastante seco .....
Cenário interessante e algo em linha com os restantes modelos mas que diverge mais para a entrada de janeiro, talvez os modelos estejam com dúvidas naquilo que se passará em Janeiro !!

PS: Não sei porque mas os modelos nunca conseguem ver um sinal aqui no Centro e Sul, mas sempre vêem a Sudoeste de Portugal para o bem ou para o mal e isto abrange quase todos os modelos ...
Apenas uma curiosidade..


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2010 às 12:04)

Estranho essa actualização feita antes do que no site do ECMWF.  Pelo menos, os mapas que estão no ECM ainda têm a data de 15 de Setembro.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2010 às 19:21)

O IRI já actualizou e mantem as tendencias de final de Outono e principio de Inverno muito frio na Europa Central !!
Respeitante á precipitação bem digamos que no nosso cantinho não existe nenhum sinal,  nem de mais chuva nem de menos chuva!!
Relativamente ao NCEP da NOAA, bem digamos que continua muito, muito incerto e sempre oscilando imenso este ano.
O que todos os modelos parecem ter em comum é um Inverno muito seco a partir de meados de Janeiro, e antes o que temos?
bem temos uma enorme indefinição com ligeira tendencia a ser mais chuvoso do que o normal em especial no centro e sul, mas que tem oscilado imenso ora dando mais chuvoso, ora menos chuvoso, isto em Dezembro e Janeiro.
Relativamente a Novembro a tendencia bem, é não haver tendencia 
isto tá mau ... este ano ..

Resumindo todos os modelos:
- todos apresentam anomalias positivas de pressão a Norte (anticiclone) e mais ou menos anomalias negativas de pressão a sul sendo que aparenta o sinal ser bem mais fraco do que o ano passado e inconstante e uns modelos com sinal mais forte e outros mais fraco;
- Aparentemente este final de Outono e inicio de Inverno ainda terá que esperar mais uns 15 dias pelos menos para que isto fique melhor clarificado;

Este Novembro está mais apetitoso se calhar para uma saudosa Cut-Off!!

A minha opinião:
- se calhar ficaremos num meio termo, com um periodo de Nov/Dez/jan, com todos os meses mais ou menos na média, e depois a partir de meados de janeiro muito, muito seco !!

Tudo, tudo, tudo muito incerto !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2010 às 12:31)

O Joe Bastardi diz que o Inverno vai ser normal em termos de temperatura e precipitação em Portugal. 



> near normal temps and precip in winter 2011 from Portugal



Resposta ao e-mail que enviei ontem.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2010 às 13:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Joe Bastardi diz que o Inverno vai ser normal em termos de temperatura e precipitação em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> Resposta ao e-mail que enviei ontem.



E o Inverno para ele começa quando:
1) (22 Dez a 22 Março), 
2)de Janeiro a Março, 
3)Dez a Fev

A mim isto parece-me é uma confusão tremenda (nos modelos claro) que muito provavelmente termina com precipitação na média (até Janeiro)


----------



## cova beira (23 Out 2010 às 17:09)

previsao mais detalhada j.bastardi

SATURDAY NOON:
HERE WE GO, A MORE DETAILED OUTLOOK

I hope to have a detailed European video on the free site this upcoming week. We have a pro site, where people pay for my day to day commentary and videos, and I think some of the misunderstanding here is that many of you dont understand that what you see here on the free site is the tip of my iceberg..in other words, work I volunteered to do because I wanted to show folks in Europe that I could forecast for you.. and that was to attract business interests in Europe as well as some of the altruistic motives. However a marked increase in my work demands in other areas has curtailed that idea, and so I have not been able to weigh in as much, and it pains me. Still the moving emails to me not only got me to do this, but, and if you are going to read my column you'll have to put up with my ideas ( if you don't like what I say, dont read it) really illuminated Luke 7:9 to me. Being that I am into things like, I felt to say thank you, I should make sure I get this out to you!

So here is what I have done. I have gone into much more detail in regions or countries. Please take no offense is your country is not mentioned specifically, you may just fall into the weather region I have you in. I have my map of Europe in front of me ( notice I even included Iceland!) and so I have really upped the ante here so to speak.

The analog package is much warmer than I have over the north. In fact, the analogs of La Ninas coming off el ninos the previous year is for major warmth north of 40 north, which is much of europe, centered over Scandinavia where winter temps approach as much as 7 above normal ( f)! Some of you, especially my readers in the United Kingdom are really chafing at my less than enthusiastic winter forecast there. Sorry, I just dont believe its going to be that cold.. a bit above normal in the north, near normal in the south, and while I am sure there will be times winter comes calling, there is more danger of it being warm than cold this winter. Its not last year.

That being said, from Italy and the Alps through the Balkans and Turkey, through the Ukraine and into the south of Euro Russia, this looks to be a cold winter and one with more than normal snowfall. So here it is Temps are in F

Iceland temps 1.5 above normal precip near normal snowfall near normal/

United Kingdom.. London Temps -.2f below normal precip 90% of normal snow normal Glasgow temp plus .5 precip below normal snowfall below normal/

Ireland Dublin Temp plus .2F precip 90% of normal snow below/

France Paris temp -.2F precip 90% of normal snow near or a little above normal/

Spain...Madrid temp -.6F precip normal snow near or a little above normal/

Portugal Lisbon temp -.8F temp precip near normal snow near or a little above normal/

Switzerland. Geneva temp -1 f precip normal snowfall above normal/

Italy. North temp -1 precip near normal snowfall a bit above Italy south temp -1 precip above normal snow a bit above/

Austria Vienna temp -1.5 precip a bit above normal snowfall above normal/

Germany north temps .2 to .4 above normal precip below .. snowfall below normal Germany south temps .2 to .4 BELOW normal precip normal snowfall a bit above Benelux Same as northern Germany/

Scandinavia. 1 above normal south, 2-4 above normal north, precip below normal, snowfall much of Scandinavia below normal/

Poland temps 1 above normal north, 2 below normal south. precip below normal north, above south. snowfall near or below normal north, above normal south/

Czech republic temps 1-2 below normal precip slightly above snowfall above/

Balkans bounded by Slovakia and Hungary on north, Albania to Bulgaria on south, and eastward into the Ukraine temps 2-4 F below normal precip above normal snowfall above normal/

Greece temps 1-3 below normal north, 1 below normal south, precip above normal, snowfall above normal/

Turkey temps 1-3 below normal precip above, snowfall above/

Belarus Temps 1-2 below normal precip below snowfall near normal/

Lithuania.. normal across the board./

Latvia, Estonia temps around 1 above normal, precip below normal snowfall below normal/

Eurorussia. North : same as Scandinavia Central Same as Belarus South Same as Ukraine/

Now, if you agree or disagree, lets simply see how things turn out. But that is my idea in more detail now.

Again, you are wonderful. I cant tell you how moved I was by the email, and you know something I brought up a spiritual aspect of it, but it gives me faith also that in spite of what looks to be a world spinning out of control, the basic goodness of people means there is hope for our children.

Sometimes in the weather, if you look hard enough, you can see that there is more at play than just the weather.

ciao for now





nao parece nada mau para portugal -.8 f para lisboa corresponde a  -0.5 celsius certo ? Altas pressoes a norte como alguns modelos tem vindo a prever poderá porpocionar um inverno com muitas entradas siberianas, em principio o jet stream estará mais abaixo tal como o ano passado, o joe no video da proxima semana deverá esclarecer estes pontos.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 20:11)

Bem..para todos os efeitos faço aqui a minha previsão no que toca á posição média dos sistemas sinópticos...
Em Portugal:
-Espero um periodo Nov-Fev com NAO+/neutra.
-Precipitações e temps dentro da média.
-Eventos significativos ( situações de tempo severo) abaixo da média.
-Uma gradual mudança de padrão a partir de Fevereiro...mas para algo ainda indecifravel.

( Actualização 28/10)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Climat (29 Out 2010 às 11:32)

Olhando, para o mês de Novembro até meados de Dezembro (semana a semana conforme o ECMWF):

Semana de 1 a 7: Precipitação: sem sinal

Semana de 8 a 14: Precipitação sem sinal

Semana de 15 a 21: Precipitação acima da média nas regiões do sul

Semana de 22 a 28: Precipitação: acima da média nas regiões do centro e sul

Semana de 29 a 5/12: Precipitação acima da média em todo o território

Semana de 6/12 a 12/12: Precipitação sem sinal significativo

Semana de 12/12 a 19/12: Precipitação acima da média nas regiões do norte e centro, sul sem sinal

No mês de Novembro espera-se precipitação acima da média principalmente nas regiões do sul e na média nas regiões do Norte e Centro. O sul de Portugal tem algumas hipóteses de ser afectado por uma cut-off durante o mês de Novembro.

Quanto ao Inverno, o melhor será entre Dezembro e meados de Janeiro depois vem o frio acompanhado de tempo mais seco, quando digo, tempo seco não quero significar sem precipitação mas sim com menos chuva do que o normal. Fevereiro continua com uma previsão algo gélida a anomalia situa-se -1.0 a -1.5ºC.


----------



## David sf (29 Out 2010 às 17:43)

> While not as extreme farther west, people in cities such as Paris, Madrid and Lisbon can expect this winter to be colder than last year's. Slightly below-normal temperatures and near or slightly above-average snowfall are predicted.



Sem menção a precipitação,

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/40716/accuweathercom-europe-winter-f-1.asp


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2010 às 12:13)

Mais uma previsão sazonal, mais virada para UK mas também com utilidade para nós, desta vez de Stewart Rampling da Netweather.tv, que costuma fazer previsões sazonais pagas para clientes, mas este Inverno resolveram disponibilizar um resumo publico. Tendência de altas pressões a noroeste e entradas frias de nordeste, o que se traduziria num Inverno mais frio e mais seco que o normal. Falando do conjunto dos 3 meses.


*December*

    * High pressure likely to be centred to the north-west of the UK with winds from the north-west with northerly interludes.
    * Temperatures likely to be below average, the largest departure of the three months compared to long term averages with the coldest temperatures in the south-east.
    * Rainfall likely to be much below average.

*January*

    * Large area of high pressure in the central Atlantic gradually edging towards the UK although an unsettled phase likely with potential for snow, particularly in western areas.
    * Likely to be cold to start with fog and frost persistent.
    * Rainfall below average.

*February*

    * High pressure centred over the UK with a lot of settled weather.
    * Temperatures likely to be slightly above average although surface temperatures may be depressed by fog and cloud.
    * Rainfall likely to be much below average.

Issued: 18/10/10














*Links:*

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=other;type=winter-forecast;sess=
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=longrange;sess=


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

Bom, vai um pouco ao contrário da do Bastardi não?

Não me meto muito nas sazonais, mas parece-me claramente apenas por incerteza de onde estará uma posição média de um bloqueio no Atlântico, se mais a Norte ou mais a Sul.


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, vai um pouco ao contrário da do Bastardi não?
> 
> Não me meto muito nas sazonais, mas parece-me claramente apenas por incerteza de onde estará uma posição média de um bloqueio no Atlântico, se mais a Norte ou mais a Sul.



Eu acho que está na linha da do Bastardi. Aliás, existe neste momento uma grande concordância entre os melhores orgânismos de previsões sazonais para altas pressões a oeste do UK.


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2010 às 15:17)

David sf disse:


> Eu acho que está na linha da do Bastardi. Aliás, existe neste momento uma grande concordância entre os melhores orgânismos de previsões sazonais para altas pressões a oeste do UK.



Pois, o problema chave está na latitude onde vai ficar esse bloqueio, que fará toda a diferença em termos de "decidir" de onde vem o fluxo dominante, ou seja, se frio ou não..


----------



## Rainy (2 Nov 2010 às 20:06)

Na precipitação prevista por semana, o que quer dizer "sem sinal", que não está nem acima nem abaixo??


----------



## cova beira (16 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

HELLO, EUROPE... NO CHANGE IN WINTER IDEAS ON THE THREAT OF BRUTAL COLD ALPS INTO SOUTHERN RUSSIA.
By the way, you can follow me on Twitter (I am @BigJoeBastardi). I occasionally tweet there on Europe when I don't have time for monster posts. In fact, I tweeted today.

I see nothing to back away on the idea that the core of the worst of the winter is in southern Europe into southern Russia this year. Most of the "continent" is cold and it's Ireland, northern and central Great Britain and Scandinavia that has the shot at warmer than normal. It will be a tussle in Brussels, but once south to Vienna and Berne, it's the cold that will turn people into non-believers (if they have not had enough already) that may be warm, warm, warm is not the way to go. I also think the winter is cold from Italy to Turkey. The threat of cold is no bull in Istanbul.

Having my way with words here.

In fact, I am so impressed that I think my relatives all the way to Bari, Italy, are going to see it snow this year.

For my amigos in Madrid... look out, a cold Spanish winter is on the way. In Greece and Cyprus, colder than normal. In fact, from about the 50th latitude south, this looks nasty, but centered between 40 and 45.

If you like winter cold... you'll love what's coming.

Ciao for now.


Joe Bastardi



continua a fazer me confusão esta previsão alguem sabe um site onde se pode analisar as anolmalias de temperatura e pressao dos ultimos invernos '?????????????????????


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

Pois, no texto anterior do Bastardi, parecia-me que ele punha as coisas num eixo NW-SE (quente-frio), e agora põe mais mesmo N-S (quente frio).

Com a primeira previsão dele, fiquei com a ideia que Portugal poderia estar à margem, mas na segunda já está mais metido na zona suposta de Inverno frio. Mas sabemos bem que Portugal mesmo em Invernos frios está sempre relativamente à margem, quando comparado com Espanha, Itália, etc.. Para entradas siberianas.

E mais, estamos a falar das previsões do Bastardi, que tem o seu valor, mas são apenas previsões sazonais, valem o que valem. Estava a interpretá-las supondo que seriam certas, a tentar extrapolar o que significariam para nós.


----------



## cova beira (16 Nov 2010 às 20:16)

esta previsão da anomalia nas pressões é excelente para nos só não entendo é como não é também para o reino unido e França






esta aqui um grande exemplo em como as anomalias das temperaturas no reino unido e de portugal podem ser muito próximas


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Para França também deverá ser bom, para o UK não, o anticiclone está muito próximo.

Da minha experiência estes são os organismos cujas previsões sazonais acertam mais que a simples esperança matemática associada a um acontecimento aleatório:

ECMWF
Accuweather
Jamstec (marinha japonesa)
Meteolaflèche

Todos prevêem um inverno frio e seco. Tal como a NOAA e a IRI, que não acertam muito mas são muito consultadas.
Outro acontecimento provável é acontecer exactamente o contrário do que o UKMO prevê. Ora a previsão dos britânicos aponta para um inverno quente e húmido.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

David sf disse:


> Para França também deverá ser bom, para o UK não, o anticiclone está muito próximo.
> 
> Da minha experiência estes são os organismos cujas previsões sazonais acertam mais que a simples esperança matemática associada a um acontecimento aleatório:
> 
> ...



Estás falando para Portugal correcto, pois bem eu não consigo ver um Inverno seco em toda a Europa, desculpa mas não consigo ver ... e para mim é simples, seco pra nós e chuvoso para os ingleses ou então seco para os ingleses e chuvoso para nós !!
Se quase todos os modelos indicam um inverno frio e seco, por outro lado também mostram altas pressões a norte da europa, e tendencia para pequeno nucleo de baixas pressões algures entre Açores e Madeira permanecendo assim durante todo o Inverno olhando aos sites mais fiaveis !!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

David sf disse:


> Para França também deverá ser bom, para o UK não, o anticiclone está muito próximo.
> 
> Da minha experiência estes são os organismos cujas previsões sazonais acertam mais que a simples esperança matemática associada a um acontecimento aleatório:
> 
> ...



Accueather, falas do Joe bastardi correcto???
Sabias que ele guia-se usandos os dados da NOAA, e claro fazendo a sua própria análise das teleconexões...

MeteoLaFleche: acho que nem olha a modelos e a previsão dele não tem nada de dados climatológicos/meteorológicos, é somente uma pessoa que se guia pela relação que ele entende existe, entre actividade solar, campo magnético terrestre e meteorologia/climatologia;
Contudo apesar disso acho que ele acerta bem pelo menos em situações de AA ou depressões...

ECMWF: modelo fiável, e com verdadeira base em dados de teleconexões e todo o envolvente climatológico. 
O da marinha japonesa desconheço


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Accueather, falas do Joe bastardi correcto???
> Sabias que ele guia-se usandos os dados da NOAA, e claro fazendo a sua própria análise das teleconexões...



Usa os da NOAA mas interpreta-os à sua maneira. Já fez previsões opostas.



Aurélio disse:


> MeteoLaFleche: acho que nem olha a modelos e a previsão dele não tem nada de dados climatológicos/meteorológicos, é somente uma pessoa que se guia pela relação que ele entende existe, entre actividade solar, campo magnético terrestre e meteorologia/climatologia;
> Contudo apesar disso acho que ele acerta bem pelo menos em situações de AA ou depressões...



Não utiliza modelos, mas acerta bastante, especialmente no inverno. Lembras-te da ciclogénese explosiva a 23 de Dezembro? Pode ser só sorte, mas que tem acertado, lá isso tem.



Aurélio disse:


> O da marinha japonesa desconheço



Também desconhecia, mas vendo as anteriores previsões tem estado bastante fiável.

http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

David sf disse:


> Usa os da NOAA mas interpreta-os à sua maneira. Já fez previsões opostas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As da NASA ainda em fase experimental também são muito boas e o ano passado acertaram em cheio e este ano não estão muito diferentes do ano passado ...mas claro o ano passado estavam melhores !!
http://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/products/climateforecasts/index.cgi


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Aurélio disse:


> As da NASA ainda em fase experimental também são muito boas e o ano passado acertaram em cheio e este ano não estão muito diferentes do ano passado ...mas claro o ano passado estavam melhores !!



Não me lembrava desses. Mas está tudo muito branco, sem tendência, mais de metade do planeta. Portanto não prevê nada, é como se não existisse.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

David sf disse:


> Não me lembrava desses. Mas está tudo muito branco, sem tendência, mais de metade do planeta. Portanto não prevê nada, é como se não existisse.



Eu sei este modelo é um bocado estranho como o IRI, são ambos que parecem ter tendencias a mostrar sempre nos mesmos sitios para o bem ou para o mal (chuva ou seca) e particularmente este modelo da NASA parece ter advercção pelo continentes pois mostra sempre o sinal no Atlântico, mas o Z500 já dá para ver bem .... e além disso para mim precipitação acima da média a Oeste é o mesmo que estar aqui em cima 
Seja como for apesar de cenários mais optimistas ou mais pessimistas dos modelos o facto é que acho o cenário deste Inverno ainda muito indefinido apesar da atmosfera estar a querer mostrar um cenário de mudança de padrão ainda algo pouco consistente mas a ver vamos ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu sei este modelo é um bocado estranho como o IRI, são ambos que parecem ter tendencias a mostrar sempre nos mesmos sitios para o bem ou para o mal (chuva ou seca) e particularmente este modelo da NASA parece ter advercção pelo continentes pois mostra sempre o sinal no Atlântico, mas o Z500 já dá para ver bem .... e além disso para mim precipitação acima da média a Oeste é o mesmo que estar aqui em cima
> Seja como for apesar de cenários mais optimistas ou mais pessimistas dos modelos o facto é que acho o cenário deste Inverno ainda muito indefinido apesar da atmosfera estar a querer mostrar um cenário de mudança de padrão ainda algo pouco consistente mas a ver vamos ....



Aliás, o ECM mostra chuva a SW do continente (Madeira /Canárias) das duas coisas uma: A chuva chega cá ao sul ou então as depressões passam tanto a sul que não afecta nada. Mas duvido que aquela mancha de precipitação na Madeira acima da média não represente nada aqui para o continente. Mas isso, é uma mera especulação.


----------



## cova beira (18 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

http://www.accuweather.com/video.asp?channel=vblog_bastardi


o bastardi continua a dar-nos uma boa previsão 

ninguém conhece um arquivo com as anomalias de temperatura na Europa ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

cova beira disse:


> http://www.accuweather.com/video.asp?channel=vblog_bastardi
> 
> 
> o bastardi continua a dar-nos uma boa previsão
> ...



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/monitoring_and_data/us_prec.shtml


----------



## Kispo (1 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

http://www.weatheraction.com/docs/WANews10No37.pdf

*Winter Dec to Feb inclusive in Britain and Europe will be exceptionally cold and snowy – like hell frozen over at times* - with much of England, Germany, Benelux and N France suffering one of the *coldest winters for over 100 years*. It is expected that two of the three months Dec, Jan & Feb are likely to be in the three coldest for a 100 years.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

Kispo disse:


> http://www.weatheraction.com/docs/WANews10No37.pdf
> *Winter Dec to Feb inclusive in Britain and Europe will be exceptionally cold and snowy – like hell frozen over at times* - with much of England, Germany, Benelux and N France suffering one of the *coldest winters for over 100 years*. It is expected that two of the three months Dec, Jan & Feb are likely to be in the three coldest for a 100 years.




Quais são as diferenças entre estes dois homens, ambos com ares de visionários, vestindo de azul ?












*Diferenças*
Diferenças certamente haverá muitas, não tenho qualquer dúvida que Piers Corbyn perceba muito mais disto (clima e meteo) do que o Professor Mambo. Com toda a sinceridade, digo que acredito que perceba muito mais do que eu ou de qualquer outra pessoa por aqui.


*Semelhanças*
Semelhanças (infelizmente) também há muitas, ambos não divulgam o seu método "cientifico" nem revelam estatísticas/verificação das suas previsões, escondendo épicos falhanços e gabando-se de raros acertos probabilísticos.


E mesmo que daqui a uns meses Piers Corbyn se gabe que tinha razão, o pior Inverno do último século, para mim isso é completamente irrelevante, não acredito em bruxos, eu acredito nas pessoas que me expliquem, verifiquem e demonstrem os seus dados e métodos, a mim e a todos, à ciência. Até  Einstein teve que explicar e comprovar a sua sabedoria a todos.

De contrário, é puro lixo. Charlatães oportunistas a manipular o mundo das estatísticas e coincidências é a 2ª mais velha profissão do mundo; depois das prostitutas.

PS: Pessoalmente acho que Janeiro e Fevereiro vão ser bastante frios, e provavelmente secos. Já lá vão uns 5 ou 6 anos desde a última vaga de frio a sério no nosso país. Espero que seja neste Inverno o regresso.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 01:58)

Atendendo às previsões do Bastardi, atendendo às "previsões" de muitos outros que por aí fora vão aparecendo a público, eu também arrisco a minha previsão:

 - *Vai ser inverno o período compreendido entre 22 de Dezembro e 21 de Março. Teremos Frio, principalmente nos meses de Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro. A chuva irá aparecer e teremos também alguns períodos mais secos nestes meses.*

Entretanto lá para finais de Março eu faço as contas e, se acertar nas minhas previsões, eu venho aqui gabar-me do meu feito. Pode ser que faça carreira na profissão de "acertador" do tempo...

Desculpem, mas depois do post humorado do Vince também tenho que meter a minha colherada nisto


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2010 às 11:07)

Eu também vou fazer a minha previsão:

- Janeiro: vamos ter sol, vamos ter chuva, vamos ter vento, vamos ter neve no Norte e Centro; vamos ter periodos mais frios ou outros menos frios;
- Fevereiro: vamos ter sol, vamos ter chuva, vamos ter vento, vamos ter neve no Norte e Centro; vamos ter frio;

A mensagem que divulgo diz tanto como as outras, ou seja, é simplesmente lixo ....

Contudo a critica fácil sem sugerir nada de concreto, também é a apetência especial do povo português, mas contudo apesar de dizerem que está tudo mal, não surgerem medidas concretas, e no caso da politica ainda é mais gritante....

Não existe somente um método de fazer previsões, pois existem pessoas que fazem previsões conhecendo em principio muito pouco da ciência da meteorologia, mas contudo acreditam em factores como o campo magnético terrestre, actividade solar, fases da lua e outras variantes .....

Será que estes senhores merecem que se riam deles, ou entendam que o trabalho deles é lixo apenas porque pensam diferente .... certamente que não, é preciso que se conheça é a forma que essas pessoas que fazem previsão, que eles apresentam a sua forma de fazer previsão, mas jamais deve ser descredibilizada, deve ser compreendida e deve ser feita no final uma critica construtiva em vez da critica fácil, como muitas vezes é muito fácil .....

Eu não entendo alguns comentários trocistas que muitas vezes acontecem aqui neste tópico respeitante ás previsões sazonais, alguns aparentam quase de chamar bruxos ás entidades que fazem estas previsões sem sequer tentar descobrir quais os métodos que estas entidades se regem, simplesmente dizendo é impossivel prever o tempo que fará dentro de 2/3 meses .....

Eu acho que o tempo é como uma equipa de futebol, quando existem bons ingredientes (jogadores) na atmosfera (equipa), os resultados aparecem mais cedo ou mais tarde, depois de serem bem trabalhados, e claro havendo um bom treinador (modelo ou forma de previsão) o resultado irá aparecer, mas claro algumas derrotas (falhas na previsão) aparecerão sempre .....

Deixem a critica fácil, aceitem as coisas como são e façam uma critica cosntrutiva, mas jamais gozem com o trabalho dos outros ....

Afinal de contas que fazemos nós neste forum, não sabemos já que vai fazer frio, chuva, vento, sol, neve, trovoada ... ou será que aquilo que nos move é saber o mais além, tentar aprender mais, conhecer algo novo todos os dias, estar sempre a aprender, tentar compreender como se move a atmosfera, quais os sinais que aparenta, como será o Outono, o Inverno, a Primavera, o Verão ... porque afinal de contas qual o interesse de saber o que vai estar dentro de 1/2 dias, fiabilidade total dos modelos, isso não me interessa nem devia interessar a voçês, porque acho que aqui a maioria já sabe que um circulo á volta da lua ou sol, quer dizer que provavelemente no dia a seguir estará a chover bem como outros sinais que são dados pela natureza e que ninguém liga, emigração(imigração/migração) das aves, as formiguinhas trabalhadores, e outros sinais que os animais possam dar ....

Porquê desprezar tantos sinais que são dados???
A ciência meterológica existe há se calhar 200 anos nos máximos, mas a sabedoria popular (uns mais correctos do que outros) existem á milhares de anos ....

bem já disse o que tinha a dizer, espero que reflictam isto se tiverem coração


----------



## Kispo (2 Dez 2010 às 14:50)

Concordo com o Aurélio.

Acho que não se deve fazer qualquer espécie de comentário ainda mais se trocista, quando não se conhece a matéria que está a ser abordada.

Vou dar 2 exemplos que agora me ocorrem mas que nada têm a ver com a meteorologia ou climatologia, mas que ilustram o que eu penso:

1º A maioria da população acreditava que a Terra era plana no entanto....
2º Tive 5.5 dioptrias de miopia e 2.0 de astigmatismo em cada olho. O que a maioria da classe médica me disse e o senso comum foi: usas óculos que isso nao tem cura. Hoje tenho 3.25 dioptrias no OD e 3.75 no OE de miopia. O astigmatismo está em 1.5 dioptrias. Porquê? Porque comecei a fazer determinaod tipo de exercicios!

e poderia continuar a dar exemplos daquilo que hoje parece irrefutável e que a maioria da população acredita e que afinal não é o mais correcto! Desculpem a expressão mas não gosto de ir atrás do rebanho só pk a maioria pensa de determinada maneira.

No site http://www.weatheraction.com estão presentes os principios basicos da SLWT. Quem tiver curiosidade que dê um salto por lá.

Não digo que esta técnica seja superior aos modelo actuais, mas o que sei é k nos ultimos anos tem dado mais frutos


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

Kispo disse:


> No site http://www.weatheraction.com estão presentes os principios basicos da SLWT. Quem tiver curiosidade que dê um salto por lá.


Já vi e continuo na mesma...muita publicidade a supostas previsões acertadas mas tudo o resto é pago.

Não é o facto de se pagar que se critica mas o facto de não se divulgar o método onde se assenta essas previsões.
Assim como se critica quase ferozmente certos sítios de previsão que aqui vão sendo colocados, também neste caso a crítica poderá ser entendida numa análise mais realista.

Tenho à minha frente o almanaque de 2010. O que leio é isto:
- 28 Novembro, lua em quarto minguante; previsão de "Humidade"...
Eu digo que acertou em cheio pois ela não falta por aqui.
- 05 Dezembro, lua nova; previsão de "Bom tempo"...~
Parece que não pois teremos aqui em cima uma depressão mais ou menos estacionária com chuva e vento. O bom tempo andará noutras paragens.
- 13 Dezembro, lua em quarto crescente; previsão de "Chuva com vento"...
Aqui "aposto" que houve uma troca com a lua de dia 5. Na volta o bom tempo virá no dia 13 e no dia 5 chuva com vento.
E costuma acertar numa coisa: nas mudanças de lua temos as principais mudanças da dinâmica da atmosfera (sei que é polémico este aspecto mas não tem a haver com o almanaque).

O almanaque vai acertando, umas em cheio, outras ao lado. Eu olho para ele não como um "previsionário" mas apenas com a necessária lucidez para o considerar um dos primeiros passos no sentido de prever e orientar os antigos nas artes de lidar com a agricultura. Na falta de previsões, a experiência da chegada de chuva, de sol, etc, etc, foi sendo consolidada ao longo do tempo neste anuário perpétuo.
Sabemos hoje que há ciclos meteorológicos. Pois estes mesmos ciclos foram sendo observados ao longo do tempo. E se anos há em que o almanaque aponta para tempo mais seco, anos há em que aponta para anos mais húmidos, quentes, frios, etc.

O problema é a validade destas previsões à luz da experiência científica dos nossos dias. Assim como se aponta às previsões do almanaque grandes falhas, provindas do senso comum e sem componente científica, também o mesmo se pode apontar aos redatores do weatheraction - qual a componente científica que os leva a fazer tais previsões? Penso que é justo perguntar isto...sem essa resposta temos o direito a questionar fortemente as previsões feitas por eles.


P.S.: E sim, por vezes guio-me pelo almanaque para marcar férias na primavera com meses de antecedência - e até surpreendentemente tenho acertado em cheio neste período; nos outros períodos já não me fio tanto...


----------



## martinus (2 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Nos tempos actuais, todos os dias as pessoas são atacadas por "informação" da televisão, rádio, jornais; onde são referidos "cientistas", "comissões de sábios", "peritos intergovernamentais" e outras sumidades de organizações internacionais, afirmando que, em 2012 não vai haver gelo no Árctico, em 2015 não vai haver ursos por causa do calor, em 2016 Portugal e Espanha vão ser desertos porque não vai chover mais, em 2100 a temperatura vai estar cinco graus mais elevada que agora, em 2200 o planeta vai ter 7.000 biliões de habitantes, os carros vão funcionar a electricidade e hidrogénio, as energias vão ser limpas e baratas e as árvores vão dar mel em vez de resina.

Perante isto, o "Joe Average" começa a acreditar que as artes da adivinhação são o mesmo que a ciência e, na minha perspectiva, ninguém pode criticar o "Joe Average"; perante o bombardeamento que sofre, já muito faz ele para conseguir manter a sanidade mental, perante tantas luminárias continuamente a dar luz ao universo, ofuscando a inteligência do humilde cidadão.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 02:00)

martinus disse:


> Nos tempos actuais, todos os dias as pessoas são atacadas por "informação" da televisão, rádio, jornais; onde são referidos "cientistas", "comissões de sábios", "peritos intergovernamentais" e outras sumidades de organizações internacionais, afirmando que, em 2012 não vai haver gelo no Árctico, em 2015 não vai haver ursos por causa do calor, em 2016 Portugal e Espanha vão ser desertos porque não vai chover mais, em 2100 a temperatura vai estar cinco graus mais elevada que agora, em 2200 o planeta vai ter 7.000 biliões de habitantes, os carros vão funcionar a electricidade e hidrogénio, as energias vão ser limpas e baratas e as árvores vão dar mel em vez de resina.
> 
> Perante isto, o "Joe Average" começa a acreditar que as artes da adivinhação são o mesmo que a ciência e, na minha perspectiva, ninguém pode criticar o "Joe Average"; perante o bombardeamento que sofre, já muito faz ele para conseguir manter a sanidade mental, perante tantas luminárias continuamente a dar luz ao universo, ofuscando a inteligência do humilde cidadão.



No anos 70 falava-se no Arrefecimento Global. E segundo previsões dessa época, já  deveríamos ter viajado para além do nosso sistema solar, ou o petróleo e o alumínio já estariam totalmente esgotados.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:13)

Big LOL 

este evento ira concerteza trazer dados para o mês de Novembro com uma temperatura media mensal mais baixa que o expectavel e valores de percipitação elevados juntando ao Inverno que tivemos no inicio do ano...a um inicio de primavera com um mês de Março fresco... concerteza que vamos ter um ano de 2010 com uma temperatura media anual mais baixa que nos ultimos anos e com valores de percipitação acima por exemplo dos 1000mm mesmo em Lisboa eehehehe fora outros dados interessantes como dias signficativos de neve em muitas localidades...


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:18)

Li há dias que este ano haverá uma tendência para NAO- em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, foi num blog inglês sobre clima e previsões sazonais, lamentavelmente não guardei o link. Previam um Inverno mais frio e seco que o normal para o Reino Unido. 

Contudo, o NAO negativo não garante que tenhamos um Inverno chuvoso, pois a precipitação pode ir para o Estreito e para Marrocos.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:28)

Bem, isto agora é uma previsão minha, sem qualquer validade ou fiabilidade. Como já disse noutro post, parece haver uma tendência para haver diferentes padrões de distribuição da precipitação ao longo dos anos hidrológicos. Por exemplo, identifiquei um padrão no qual os trimestres Outubro-Nov.- Dez. são chuvosos, mas o Janeiro, o Fevereiro e o Março são secos. Noutro padrão, Outubro e Novembro ficam na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média, mas o primeiro trimestre do mês é fresco e chuvoso: foi o que sucedeu no ano passado, mormente nas regiões mais meridionais de Portugal. Este ano, penso que se poderá repetir o padrão do ano passado, talvez com um Janeiro-Fevereiro-Março com menos precipitação. Se assim for, o Abril e o Maio ficarão na média ou abaixo da média, e o Estio será novamente quente. Repito, isto não tem fiabilidade nenhuma.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:32)

frederico disse:


> Li há dias que este ano haverá uma tendência para NAO- em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, foi num blog inglês sobre clima e previsões sazonais, lamentavelmente não guardei o link. Previam um Inverno mais frio e seco que o normal para o Reino Unido.
> 
> Contudo, o NAO negativo não garante que tenhamos um Inverno chuvoso, pois a precipitação pode ir para o Estreito e para Marrocos.



eu não sei como vai-se portar a Oscilação do Atlantico Norte mas o que eu desejo e instablidade frio e chuva dentro dos limites obviamente ou seja desde que não prejudique a vida das pessoas... claro que tenho a fezada que possa voltar a nevar aqui na região de lisboa como aconteceu em 2006...


----------



## Climat (3 Dez 2010 às 12:26)

frederico disse:


> Li há dias que este ano haverá uma tendência para NAO- em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, foi num blog inglês sobre clima e previsões sazonais, lamentavelmente não guardei o link. Previam um Inverno mais frio e seco que o normal para o Reino Unido.
> 
> Contudo, o NAO negativo não garante que tenhamos um Inverno chuvoso, pois a precipitação pode ir para o Estreito e para Marrocos.



Frederico tens toda a razão, a NAO tem tendência a ser negativa no próximo trimestre, se passaste no blog "Tempo no Algarve" e se leste a minha previsão que lá publiquei diz isso:



> *Previsão Inverno 2010/2011 no Algarve*
> 
> Vamos ter um Inverno relativamente frio e com a precipitação a ficar na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média. Mas, nesta altura e este ano é complicado saber ao certo que Inverno vamos ter, a NAO tem tendência para ficar negativa e isso implica um inverno normal a chuvoso mas por outro lado, temos uma Europa completamente gelada. Dezembro será o mês mais chuvoso, Janeiro e Fevereiro serão meses mais secos mas mais frios, em Janeiro ou Fevereiro poderemos ter 2 vagas de frio e pode nevar em locais pouco habituais.
> 
> ...



O Algarve pode ter alguma surpresa este Inverno, não digo que neva em Faro, em Olhão, em Portimão, mas talvez em São Brás de Alportel, em Loulé, na Serra de Monte Figo, locais a 300/400 metros.

O ano passado caiu água neve em Olhão, aqui nevou por 5 minutos, foi lindo maravilhoso, nunca tinha visto. Nem sabem a sensação, emoção que os algarvios sentem quando neva.

Antes do Verão, eu afirmei convictamente que o Verão ia ser um dos mais quentes de sempre e foi realmente. 

Mas, uma coisa, eu digo o Vince tem toda a razão, naquilo que ele disse.  Essa notícia que este Inverno vai ser o mais frio dos últimos 100 anos alguém tem consciência disso, como pode alguém afirmar tal disparate. Isso não passa de videntes que só vêm discredibilizar as pessoas sérias que estudam climatologia. Eu quando afirmo que o Inverno vai ter neve em locais pouco habituais no Algarve não digo que vai ser o pior Inverno, já tivemos passados frios, o último inverno frio que Portugal teve foi há 6 anos, mas digo o próximo Inverno vai ser frio talvez como o último mas tem um pequeno senão, o último foi extremamente seco, este pode ter surpresas, pode tem mais precipitação. O Inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos, quer dizer que o Inverno vai ser mais frio do que em 1954 quando nevou em todo o Algarve, que disparate autêntico. Se for igual ao de 1954, imagino a alegria que muitos membros aqui no Algarve teriamos, nós tivemos a neve à porta em Janeiro de 2006, por isso, afirmo que pode nevar este inverno em locais pouco habituais, mas nunca como em 1954 que nevou a cota 0, mas sonhar é possível.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 13:02)

Climat disse:


> Frederico tens toda a razão, a NAO tem tendência a ser negativa no próximo trimestre, se passaste no blog "Tempo no Algarve" e se leste a minha previsão que lá publiquei diz isso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Infelizmente tal como no futebol, também existem muitos meteorologistas/cientistas que sofrem de clubite aguda, que é uma doença crónica que afecta aqueles que apenas conseguem ver um lado !!


----------



## Kispo (3 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

a previsão refere que vai ser um dos mais frios e nao o mais frio! Cuidado com o que se escreve.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 14:59)

Eu continuo muito ceptico em relação a modelos de previsão a longo prazo, sazonal portanto. Se nos dermos ao trabalho de pesquisar na net, encontraremos de tudo um pouco, uns mais "credíveis" que outros, uns mais oficiais ou formais e outros mais sencionalistas de acordo com a moda da estação. Mesmo falando de tendências!

Off-topicamente falando, os modelos são ainda um pouco como ver 15 dias pra frente e depois como tudo começa a divergir, escolhe-se outro caminho, um cenário diferente mais moderado ou apenas mais normal! É o que os modelos fazem.. 
Se houvesse um modelo dito mais válido, seria fácil testá-lo e não haveria desculpas por faltar os dados a, b ou c, seria fácil testar da seguinte forma:

Mudando a seta do tempo, isto é, em vez de preverem o futuro, porque não reescreverem o passado?? Seria fácil, teriam acesso a todos os dados e assim que surgisse uma divergência (erro superior ao aceitável) poderiam adaptar os seus algoritmos espaço-temporais de equações termodinâmicas da modelação, e começar de novo! Acredito que já se tenham lembrado de concretizar esta minha idéia, e quase aposto que terão dito o seguinte: "bolas, nem assim conseguimos modelar correcto! Os dados estão lá, mas talvez faltem mais, enfim, uma malha maior de pontos a vários níveis. Ou pior ainda, talvez ainda nos faltem alguns membros nas equações, variáveis algumas que nem sequer são preditiveis ou que sejam exteriores ou interiores ao planeta, algumas até relacionadas com a actividade humana.. São variáveis residuais/secundárias dirão alguns, mas outros dirão que são as que tornam o sistema caótico a médio/longo prazo!"

É esta a minha opinião, nem o passado conseguem reescrever, quanto mais predizer o futuro menos próximo!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu continuo muito ceptico em relação a modelos de previsão a longo prazo, sazonal portanto. Se nos dermos ao trabalho de pesquisar na net, encontraremos de tudo um pouco, uns mais "credíveis" que outros, uns mais oficiais ou formais e outros mais sencionalistas de acordo com a moda da estação. Mesmo falando de tendências!
> 
> Off-topicamente falando, os modelos são ainda um pouco como ver 15 dias pra frente e depois como tudo começa a divergir, escolhe-se outro caminho, um cenário diferente mais moderado ou apenas mais normal! É o que os modelos fazem..
> Se houvesse um modelo dito mais válido, seria fácil testá-lo e não haveria desculpas por faltar os dados a, b ou c, seria fácil testar da seguinte forma:
> ...




Realmente estes meteorologistas ou climatologistas não percebem nada disto ..... quem percebe disto somos nós os treinadores de bancada, que achamos sempre que a táctica mais correcta é a nossa, claro que se fossemos nós acertariamos em cheio, é que nem falhava um dia !!
Por exemplo o ano passado todos os modelos davam uns quantos meses antes um Inverno extremamente seco, e afinal choveu bastante bem .... há com cada uma ..ah ah ah ah

Em 2004-2005 aconteceu exactamente o contrário ...

Desculpem o comentário trocista mas isto é demais, dizerem que falham um mês ou outro é uma coisa agora falarem como se não acertassem nada vai lá vai ....
Já agora o que muitos apregoam como bruxos/futuristas, muitos são apenas meras pessoas que fazem a sua previsão baseados em diversos modelos, fases da lua e sua relação com actividade solar, campo magnético terrestre ou então simplesmente com a sua experiência de vida ....

Mas alguém tem alguma coisa a ver com isso? Não estamos num mundo ou país supostamente democrático? É que ás vezes não parece ....

Fazer uma critica é também democracia? Sim é ... desde que seja construtiva e a maior dos que aqui comentam não faz nada disso .... parece é como aqui discutir se Deus existe, existe os que acreditam e os que não acreditam, mas é preciso respeitar os ideiais de cada um ....


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 15:25)

A ciência da meteorologia já evoluiu muito, e ainda há-de evoluir mais, com mais dados, melhores computadores que permitirão resolver fórmulas mais complexas. Provavelmente daqui a 100 anos os nossos netos vão ler estes posts e rir-se um bom bocado! Farão um tópico chamado "Os tesourinhos posts dos nossos avós!" lol


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

Boas...

Os modelos sazonais que temos agora são modelos com base estatistica e pouca dinamica, a analise do equilibrio radiativo e de outros parametros fisicos em colaboração com dados estatisticos apenas serve de base a uma "especulação sazonal" em que se podem apenas delimitar padrões gerais.

Num futuro não muito distante centros como o ECMWF desenvolverão modelos que já englobam conceitos dinamicos, que melhorarão as perspectivas de longo prazo.

A minha opinião da tendencia até Fev-Mar, que já disse em posts anteriores, vai de encontro a uma NAO- ou neutra até Fevereiro, a que se seguirá um periodo transitório ainda bastante indefenido, mas talvez de NAO+......a continuar esta tendencia, aliada á NIÑA, talvez a proxima Primavera-Verão sejam quentes e secos, dependendo da posição exata da dorsal Atlantica-Africana.


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 16:52)

Eu também sou sempre bastante céptico de previsões sazonais, mas como disse o Stormy, pessoas que fazem previsões com métodos A,B,C,X,Y ou Z aparte,com teleconexões daqui ou dali, temos que nos lembrar que não podemos comparar os modelos de previsão sazonal com os outros.
Não é por os outros a mais de 10 dias serem pouco fiáveis que os sazonais a 1/2 meses são maus. Podem ou não ser maus, mas a sua elaboração, estrutura, funcionamento e programação são totalmente diferentes. Não comparáveis.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos sazonais que temos agora são modelos com base estatistica e pouca dinamica, a analise do equilibrio radiativo e de outros parametros fisicos em colaboração com dados estatisticos apenas serve de base a uma "especulação sazonal" em que se podem apenas delimitar padrões gerais.
> 
> Num futuro não muito distante centros como o ECMWF desenvolverão modelos que já englobam conceitos dinamicos, que melhorarão as perspectivas de longo prazo.




Há imensos anos que por exemplo o ECWMF sazonal, o actual System 3 (implementado em 2007) é dinâmico, desde a criação do System 1 em 1997. É um modelo acoplado Atmosfera-Oceano.
*
Implementation of Seasonal Forecast System 3 *
http://www.ecmwf.int/services/dissemination/3.1/Seasonal_Forecasting_System_3.html

*The basis of seasonal forecasting*
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/seasonal/documentation/system3/ch1.html


O Climate Forecast System (CFS) criado em 2004 também:

The NCEP Climate Forecast System (CFS) was developed at the Environmental Modeling Center at NCEP. It is a fully coupled model representing the interaction between the Earth's oceans, land and atmosphere.
http://cfs.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2010 às 09:45)

Já são do mês passado, arranjaram-me agora, mas ponho aqui pois foram as últimas previsões do ECMWF antes do início do Inverno climatológico (Dez,Jan,Fev)  para depois do final do Inverno tirarmos conclusões.





*T2m*
















*Prec*














*SLP*












PS: Como se vê pelas cartas, são iguais aos que o site italiano tem publicado, portanto tem aparecido por lá efectivamente os produtos do ECMWF como de resto já se tinha percebido, pelo que se esse site continuar a fazê-lo, podemos ir consultando por lá nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2010 às 10:11)

E o CFS da mesma altura (meados de Novembro) para também comparar



*Prec*








*T2m*








PS: O CFS vai ter uma nova versão a 19 de Janeiro do próximo ano.
http://cfs.ncep.noaa.gov/cfsv2.info/


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2010 às 12:55)

Actualiza o ECMWF através do tal site italiano. Não tem as anomalias de pressão, mas parece-me que prevê dorsal a unir os Açores e a Escandinávia, com baixas pressões na região da Madeira. O que originaria a anomalia positiva de T2m e precipitação junto à costa marroquina e Canárias, a anomalia negativa de T2m e positiva de precipitação no levante espanhol e a anomalia negativa de ambos os parâmetros no Golfo da Biscaia. Por cá não temos nenhum sinal, o que pode indicar a alternância entre tempo húmido e quente com frio e seco. Ou então o modelo não consegue definir bem a zona de transição e está ainda indeciso.

De qualquer modo, em relação às cartas postadas pelo Vince, mete agora mais precipitação e menos frio, o que pode ser causado, pelo menos na precipitação, pela saída do mês de Dezembro, que foi bastante seco a norte face à normal.











E atenção que todos os modelos estão a prever uma Primavera fria e chuvosa.


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2010 às 13:39)

As pessoas vivem hoje tanto a religião do racionalismo, da informação e tecnologia e cepticismo, como antigamente se vivia a religião das catedrais, dos reis, dos rituais. É a mesma coisa. Quem está de dentro não consegue olhar para fora, nem pensar fora da caixa, como se diz em inglês.

Acredita-se hoje que a ciência explica tudo e nada mais pode explicar a realidade, exactamente do mesmo que a religião há alguns séculos. Parece-me que os seres humanos têm tendência a serem teimosos, e agarrados às suas ideologias, uns no futebol, outros na religião, outros na ciência, outros na política. Exemplo disso é o debate anti-aquecimento global, nem parece um debate científico, parece um debate ideológico!

Mas eu digo, a verdadeira ciência é feita de um espírito aberto e questionador, que vê as diferentes possibilidades, mesmo que possam estar erradas, parece-me que o cepticismo de hoje em dia é exagerado e torna-se um obstáculo a um conhecimento mais completo da realidade. Pois é só nesses saltos de fé, quando nos arriscarmos a estudar algo novo ou não-convencional, que o conhecimento avança. Foi assim como a genética, com a teoria do Newton, com o Copérnico, etc...

Eu eu falo disto como alguém que nunca teve qualquer educação religiosa, e tem tido 10 anos de vida profissional científica. Não tenho problemas em apontar os defeitos ao próprio meio a que pertenço. Aborrece-me a mentalidade tão conservadora e fechada dos cientistas quase parecem religiosos. 

Fora o offtopic, não sei se o quão este inverno será frio. Estão certamente reunidas todas as condições para um inverno muiro rigoroso que poderá ser um dos mais frios do século (NAO-, circulação de leste bem estabelecida) e dou a minha atenção ao Bastardi pois tem acertado quase todas as previsões sazonais dos últimos meses, ele diz o mesmo.

E isto não é nenhum ataque meu a ninguém. É uma crítica de uma maneira de ver as coisas, à qual eu próprio caío em erro. É uma crítica a um sistema, e não a indivíduos. E pretende ser uma crítica construtiva.



martinus disse:


> Nos tempos actuais, todos os dias as pessoas são atacadas por "informação" da televisão, rádio, jornais; onde são referidos "cientistas", "comissões de sábios", "peritos intergovernamentais" e outras sumidades de organizações internacionais, afirmando que, em 2012 não vai haver gelo no Árctico, em 2015 não vai haver ursos por causa do calor, em 2016 Portugal e Espanha vão ser desertos porque não vai chover mais, em 2100 a temperatura vai estar cinco graus mais elevada que agora, em 2200 o planeta vai ter 7.000 biliões de habitantes, os carros vão funcionar a electricidade e hidrogénio, as energias vão ser limpas e baratas e as árvores vão dar mel em vez de resina.
> 
> Perante isto, o "Joe Average" começa a acreditar que as artes da adivinhação são o mesmo que a ciência e, na minha perspectiva, ninguém pode criticar o "Joe Average"; perante o bombardeamento que sofre, já muito faz ele para conseguir manter a sanidade mental, perante tantas luminárias continuamente a dar luz ao universo, ofuscando a inteligência do humilde cidadão.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

irpsit disse:


> Fora o offtopic, não sei se o quão este inverno será frio. Estão certamente reunidas todas as condições para um inverno muiro rigoroso que poderá ser um dos mais frios do século (NAO-, circulação de leste bem estabelecida) e dou a minha atenção ao Bastardi pois tem acertado quase todas as previsões sazonais dos últimos meses, ele diz o mesmo.



Até é provável que venha a ser um Inverno muito frio no resto da Europa, em Portugal já acho mais difícil. No nosso pais o mês Dezembro irá certamente acabar com anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura. Para que o trimestre invernal seja "historicamente" frio, aqui nesta parte da Europa, será necessário um Janeiro e Fevereiro muito frios. Um pouco à semelhança do ano de 2005.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Dan disse:


> Até é provável que venha a ser um Inverno muito frio no resto da Europa, em Portugal já acho mais difícil. No nosso pais o mês Dezembro irá certamente acabar com anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura. Para que o trimestre invernal seja "historicamente" frio, aqui nesta parte da Europa, será necessário um Janeiro e Fevereiro muito frios. Um pouco à semelhança do ano de 2005.



Neste momento a tendencia geral olhando aos modelos parece ser de anomalia a norte da europa, mas afectando contudo a PI, e por isso olhando aos modelos eu diria que existem grandes chances de circulação de Leste neste Inverno...
Quanto ao frio bem isso depende de muitas mais coisas, pois podemos ter frio vindo do Artico, continental (menos intenso), ou então Siberiano, que geralmente acontece com uma NAO - bastante intensa, ou melhor com anomalia a norte mais pros lados UK/Escandinávia e depois corrente de leste desde o mediterrâneo....
Eu sinceramente a partir de agora estou esperando isto bem mais seco ... apesar de isto não ter sido lá muito molhado diga-se de verdade ....


----------



## rozzo (3 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

Intimamente ligados estes dois índices, com poucos desvios, raramente divergem muito um do outro penso eu (basta ver a parte do gráfico a preto).
Previsões a médio prazo estão a divergir bastante, apontando para NAO neutra ou positiva, e AO muito negativa.
As duas coisas ao mesmo tempo difícil parece-me.. Portanto na forma como são feitos os ensembles de ambos, algo estará a fazer divergir tanto.
Qual ganhará? E o que significará?


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

rozzo disse:


> Intimamente ligados estes dois índices, com poucos desvios, raramente divergem muito um do outro penso eu (basta ver a parte do gráfico a preto).
> Previsões a médio prazo estão a divergir bastante, apontando para NAO neutra ou positiva, e AO muito negativa.
> As duas coisas ao mesmo tempo difícil parece-me.. Portanto na forma como são feitos os ensembles de ambos, algo estará a fazer divergir tanto.
> Qual ganhará? E o que significará?



Provavelmente estão ambos certos. O que os modelos estão a prever para daqui a cerca de uma semana é a união do A siberiano com uma dorsal que sobe perto do Alaska, o que originaria um índice AO muito negativo, com um centro depressionário na Gronelândia e Islandia que dá uma NAO positiva.


----------



## icewoman (3 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

boa noite,

isso quer dizer o que ? David? que o Inverno sera caracterizado por....desculpa a pergunte ainda sou leiga nestas questões...


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> isso quer dizer o que ? David? que o Inverno sera caracterizado por....desculpa a pergunte ainda sou leiga nestas questões...



O inverno não se sabe, as previsões destes índices não vão além dos quinze dias e são falíveis, mas os próximos dias deveremos ter dias amenos e algo chuvosos no continente e relativamente secos nas ilhas.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Pelo que me é dado a ver com os gráficos do *rozzo*, poderemos alternar entre *NAO -* e *NAO neutra* a ligeiramente *+* durante o resto do inverno.

Bem sei, a análise aos próximos 10\15 dias é a mais confiável, mas as tendências que tivemos da leitura dos modelos meteorológicos há poucos meses atrás assim o mostravam. Não será um inverno propriamente chuvoso, o que não quer dizer que não tenhamos por vezes chuva mais forte. O frio poderá aparecer quando o AA siberiano começar a injectar o frio na Europa central. Só uma anormalidade é que fará com que isso não aconteça. Penso que na 2ª metade de Janeiro\ início de Fevereiro o frio estará instalado em grande parte da Europa central, permitindo que algum desse frio venha até à península.

Mas claro, corrijam-me se escrevi alguma barbaridade. Fui vendo alguns modelos nos últimos meses, li o que foram aqui colocando (o Joe Bastardi requer alguma atenção também pelas previsões interessantes que fez e que até agora não defraudou...). E também quero aprender (errar é humano, voltar a errar também!)


----------



## David sf (4 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Notícia incrível:



> *Met Office 'kept winter forecast secret from public'*
> *The Met Office knew that Britain was facing an early and exceptionally cold winter but failed to warn the public, hampering preparations for some of the coldest weather on record.*
> 
> In October the forecaster privately warned the Government - with whom it has a contract - that Britain was likely to face an extremely cold winter.
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...-kept-winter-forecast-secret-from-public.html


----------



## stormy (4 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

David sf disse:


> Notícia incrível:



É incrivel e deve ser fachada....já todos sabemos como os tipos do metoffice são quase como uma TVI meteorologica...um pouco como o Accuweather..

Bom...falando em previsões..
No ultimo ano e meio tivemos uma mudança de varios parametros associados ás teleconexões...
Entramos num la niña, houve um periodo muito intenso de NAO/AO- e agora vamos a caminho de um PDO-...

O periodo entre Setembro de 2009 e Maio de 2010 foi quando entramos na niña, começando a desenvolver-se uma forte NAO-/AO- que levou a uma epoca chuvosa particularmente activa em Portugal.

O nosso Verão foi quente e estavel...com a tipica permanencia de condições anticiclonicas ( notavel em Jul-Ago), e inserção na circulação subtropical/tropical.
Neste periodo houve uma acalmia, com os valores NAO/AO a tornarem-se mais neutros e com a circulação atmosferica  a fazer-se de um modo mais estavel...um exemplo extremo foi a permanencia do anticiclone que levou a que Moscovo tivesse um periodo de mais de 1 mês sob temperaturas tipicas de paises como o nosso ou qualquer pais Mediterraneo.

Agora...desde Setembro, temos estado outra vez num periodo de NAO-/AO-, reforçado pela entrada do PDO- e tambem pela tipica instabilidade da época de transição....
Após tanta revolução é normal que as coisas começem a acalmar...facto alias já notório no que toca á razoavel estabilização da circulação nas latitudes medias e altas...numa NAO-/AO- que tendem a aproximar-se da neutralidade e um jet que se reforça, em vez de se contorçer desequilibradamente como no ano passado.

A epoca que vivemos no ultimo ano e meio está a reverter algumas coisas....desde já a niña e o PDO- vão arrefecer o maior oceano terrestre, e por consequente deverão arrefecer a Tmed global algumas decimas ( eventualmente pouco mais de meio grau)....esse efeito será notório nas regiões tropicais ao longo do proximo ano.
O polo norte, que tem estado quente á custa  de todas as trocas energeticas, deverá começar a perder a anomalia termica a partir de meados da Primavera, e talvez degele menos que em 2010...já que nos espera um periodo de maior equilibrio a partir de meados deste ano ( o jet torna-se forte e as depressões fracas face á diminuição de gradiente termico latitudional)...esse periodo é prova de que atingiu-se um ponto de equilibrio após todo o rebuliço.

A nivel do SW Europeu, eu espero que, finalmente, a partir de Fevereiro se entre numa fase mais calma, com a insurgencia de uma NAO neutra ou +....teremos um Janeiro com precipitação dentro da media, ou pouco acima...e temperaturas amenas...mas Fevereiro talvez já começe a dar alguns vislumbres do regresso do chato AA que nos leva as frentes para NW

Espero que o periodo a partir de Março seja o de verdadeira mudança....ainda teremos alguma precipitação abundante até Março, com o AA a tomar uma posição a W, o que traria um Março e um Abril com alguns periodos frescos e precipitações proximas á media, especialmente a Norte do pais.

Finalmente, após Maio e até Agosto parece que teremos um periodo quente e seco....a 2a metade da Primavera será gradualmente mais quente e seca e o Verão será antecipado....podendo ser muito quentes os meses de Junho a Agosto....

*É esta a minha previsão nos proximos 6 a 9 meses....um inverno que acabará humido e com temperaturas na média, um inicio de Primavera com temperaturas dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média e precipitações a começar a enfraquecer mais notoriamente.
Finalmente, o final da Primavera e o Verão ( especialmente o inicio) serão quentes e secos, á medida que uma NAO+/ jet mais forte começa a fazer-se sentir e o PDO- vai reforçando o cinturão subtropical.*

A ver vamos


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2011 às 00:18)

Geralmente o PDO- está associado aos super invernos do antigamente, geralmente frios e secos, essencialmente na sua segunda metade. A última fase negativa desta teleconexão foi entre 40 e 70 do século passado, e curiosamente a partir daí os invernos foram bastante menos frios. Ultimamente tem vindo a tornar-se de novo negativa e temos tido mais eventos frios.

Se a dorsal atlântica deixar, e este ano tem estado um pouco chata, deveremos ter uma segunda metade de Janeiro fria. Se não formos nós, pelo menos o Mediterrâneo oriental terá. Nos próximos dias o índice AO cairá para valores muito baixos. Desde o Alaska deverá subir uma dorsal quase até ao pólo norte, há modelos que põem geopotenciais incrivelmente altos a essa latitude, pintados a cor de laranja na cartas do Meteociel. Falta só subir uma dorsal no Atlântico, a travar a circulação zonal, que a Europa leva com outra onda de frio, até porque o A siberiano, em algumas saídas, já vai mostrando alguma força. É possível que se forme uma união Açores-Islandia-Escandinávia-Sibéria que traria uma entrada fria muito severa para a bacia mediterrânea. Há já alguns membros do ensemble do GFS, saídas operacionais e de controlo incluídas, que mostram essa possibilidade. Acontece isso em todas as situações em que a zonal pára. Algumas horas depois entrada fria. O mais difícil é parar a zonal. Em Fevereiro de 2009 nunca parou, apesar de muitas vezes os modelos terem previsto que tal acontecesse. Mas ainda temos quase 2 meses para tal acontecer. Esperemos.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 00:19)

David sf disse:


> Geralmente o PDO- está associado aos super invernos do antigamente, geralmente frios e secos, essencialmente na sua segunda metade. A última fase negativa desta teleconexão foi entre 40 e 70 do século passado, e curiosamente a partir daí os invernos foram bastante menos frios. Ultimamente tem vindo a tornar-se de novo negativa e temos tido mais eventos frios.
> 
> Se a dorsal atlântica deixar, e este ano tem estado um pouco chata, deveremos ter uma segunda metade de Janeiro fria. Se não formos nós, pelo menos o Mediterrâneo oriental terá. Nos próximos dias o índice AO cairá para valores muito baixos. Desde o Alaska deverá subir uma dorsal quase até ao pólo norte, há modelos que põem geopotenciais incrivelmente altos a essa latitude, pintados a cor de laranja na cartas do Meteociel. Falta só subir uma dorsal no Atlântico, a travar a circulação zonal, que a Europa leva com outra onda de frio, até porque o A siberiano, em algumas saídas, já vai mostrando alguma força. É possível que se forme uma união Açores-Islandia-Escandinávia-Sibéria que traria uma entrada fria muito severa para a bacia mediterrânea. Há já alguns membros do ensemble do GFS, saídas operacionais e de controlo incluídas, que mostram essa possibilidade. Acontece isso em todas as situações em que a zonal pára. Algumas horas depois entrada fria. O mais difícil é parar a zonal. Em Fevereiro de 2009 nunca parou, apesar de muitas vezes os modelos terem previsto que tal acontecesse. Mas ainda temos quase 2 meses para tal acontecer. Esperemos.



O mal é que estamos a entrar num PDO- ainda numa fase negativa da NAO
Para o ano é que talvez tenhemos um Inverno mais como 05...

No que toca ao mediterraneo oriental...isso sim, talvez arrefeça bastante agora em Fev


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2011 às 00:21)

Quanto à notícia sobre as sazonais do UKMO, em muitas áreas, como a engenharia, existe o chamado coeficiente de caganço. Serve para majorar os efeitos negativos e minorar os positivos, de modo a que se fique sempre do lado da segurança, e se precavejam eventuais erros. Provavelmente é isso que se passa, evitam fazer previsões muito extremas para não arriscarem muito. E acho que não são os únicos a fazê-lo.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 00:24)

Bom...movi o post que tinha sobre os proximos 6 a 9 meses para outro topico...o Primavera/Verão


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

stormy disse:


> O mal é que estamos a entrar num PDO- ainda numa fase negativa da NAO
> Para o ano é que talvez tenhemos um Inverno mais como 05...
> 
> No que toca ao mediterraneo oriental...isso sim, talvez arrefeça bastante agora em Fev



Mas a NAO, apesar de estar tendencialmente negativa, anda sempre acima e abaixo, é muito volátil. E podemos ter siberianas com NAO+. É termos o A dos Açores em crista para o UK e uma depressão na Islandia. É difícil, duraria pouco tempo, mas possível. Então com NAO neutra, é muito comum, até mais que com NAO-.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 00:29)

David sf disse:


> Mas a NAO, apesar de estar tendencialmente negativa, anda sempre acima e abaixo, é muito volátil. E podemos ter siberianas com NAO+. É termos o A dos Açores em crista para o UK e uma depressão na Islandia. É difícil, duraria pouco tempo, mas possível. Então com NAO neutra, é muito comum, até mais que com NAO-.



Com NAO neutra é o melhor...se a NAO+ torna a zonal demasiado forte...a negativa torna-a muito instavel.
Bom...o que se passa é que as caracteristicas desta fase de NAO-/neutra não me parece favoraveis.....talvez Fevereiro a Março/Abril tenham mais possibilidades de ter umas entradas frias...com a entrada de uma NAO neutra mais estavel e o pico do AT siberiano ( agora em Fev)
Mesmo assim dou mais importancia a uma entrada fria de N/NW, modificada, do que a um "direct hit", pois estamos num padrão em altura que tende a colocar areas depressionarias no Mediterraneo e Europa


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

Boas olhando aos modelos bem parece que ao longo de Janeiro e durante os restantes meses até final da Primavera a tendencia parece tornar-se um padrão de NAO +/neutra....
Isso obviamente será bom para os do norte e mau para os do sul, mas que de resto eu já esperava tal desenrolar.
O que não sabia era que a PDO está novamente negativa, creio que 40 anos depois quando o seu ciclo normal é de 30 anos .....
Por aquilo que sei parece que quando o PDO é negativo, parece que existe tendencia para que durante o Inverno o padrão existente seja o NAO -, por norma, bem como os anos, mas claro como se sabe é durante o Inverno que o NAO - tem mais importância... destaque também para o facto de quando isto acontece, normalmente os Invernos também são mais frios...

Ou seja, provavelmente um PDO-, com NAO - combinam muito bem em especial nos Invernos tornando estes frios, mas chuvosos em vez de frio e secos dado que o PDO favorece bem estes factores...

Portanto com estes condimentos penso que os próximos anos poderemos assistir a uma recuperação da precipitação durantes os meses de Inverno, e provavelmente os Outonos mais secos....


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas olhando aos modelos bem parece que ao longo de Janeiro e durante os restantes meses até final da Primavera a tendencia parece tornar-se um padrão de NAO +/neutra....
> Isso obviamente será bom para os do norte e mau para os do sul, mas que de resto eu já esperava tal desenrolar.
> O que não sabia era que a PDO está novamente negativa, creio que 40 anos depois quando o seu ciclo normal é de 30 anos .....
> Por aquilo que sei parece que quando o PDO é negativo, parece que existe tendencia para que durante o Inverno o padrão existente seja o NAO -, por norma, bem como os anos, mas claro como se sabe é durante o Inverno que o NAO - tem mais importância... destaque também para o facto de quando isto acontece, normalmente os Invernos também são mais frios...
> ...



Desta vez é diferente...ao PDO- vai-se aliar uma AO/NAO+ ou neutra...ou seja, a tendencia ( não já deste ano) dos proximos anos será de verões quentes e invernos normais a frescos...com precipitações mais fracas e concentradas no Outono e no Inicio da primavera.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

stormy disse:


> Desta vez é diferente...ao PDO- vai-se aliar uma AO/NAO+ ou neutra...ou seja, a tendencia ( não já deste ano) dos proximos anos será de verões quentes e invernos normais a frescos...com precipitações mais fracas e concentradas no Outono e no Inicio da primavera.



Desculpa mas como é que sabes o estado da NAO daqui a uns meses ou anos, quando apenas é possivel determinar o seu estado num periodo de 15 dias e mesmo assim com muitas falhas...
Verões quentes e provavelmente secos ..ok tudo bem nada de novo...
Invernos normais a frescos .....ok tudo bem, tem sido o habitual

Agora precipitações mais fracas e concentradas no Outono e inicio de Primavera porquê? Que dados tens que te permitem afirmar aparentemente com tanta certeza tal situação .... que por acaso foi o que tivemos nos ultimos 10 anos, grande parte da precipitação ocorrida no inicio do Outono e depois mais no inicio da Primavera (Abril)...

Fundamenta melhor essas ideias que mostras-te senão teria que te chamar de "BRUXO" como me chamaram quando dei previsões ... 
Vá lá eu sei .. que foste buscar isso a algum lado ... saca aí isso cá para fora


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

David sf disse:


> Geralmente o PDO- está associado aos super invernos do antigamente, geralmente frios e secos,



Frios e secos, onde ???
Na década de 40-70 que foi o periodo mais chuvoso que tivemos no século passado, associado a um NAO -, frio e chuvoso é aquilo que normalmente estava associado na relação NAO, PDO e Invernos ....
Recordo que nos super-invernos do antigamente as precipitações aparentemente começavam mais tarde, normalmente em Novembro e prolongavam-se até Março sendo os meses mais chuvosos de forma geral (Norte a Sul) os meses de Dezembro e depois Março..
Neste momento Março aqui mais a sul já tem de média quase tanto como Maio


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 17:58)

Aurelio, estamos a entrar num niña e num PDO-, o que vai resultar num arrefecimento da Tmed global com maior expressão nos Tropicos.
O polo tem estado a sofrer com um periodo de ano e meio ( desde Set 2009) de grande actividade no que diz respeito a trocas energeticas com as latitudes mais baixas....algo que é fruto e reforça  a NAO-/AO-.

A entrada de um periodo mais estavel, agora com a mudança para PDO- vai começar a causar uma maior estabilidade depois deste periodo de rebuliço...a diminuição do gradiente horizontal deverá enfraquecer o jet e as depressões....essa fase deverá durar mais uns meses...com a permanencia ainda de NAO- ou neutra.
Acontece que o polo está muito quente...e ao perder a a anomalia estraremos num periodo em que a NAO terá que se tornar gradualmente positiva...numa média a longo prazo.

Por isso acho que a apartir dos finais desta Primavera teremos uma cenario de NAO neutra a positiva melhor "cimentado", ao invés desta NAO- que tem estado patente há ano e meio.

Este Verão vai ser provavelmente outro verão quente nas latitudes médias....o PDO reforça o cinturão subtropical..mas a entrada num periodo de acalmia e NAO+ deverá trazer um verão mais fresco ás latitudes altas...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Ah .. ok, mas aí estamos a falar mais num periodo de 6 a 9 meses, entendo o que estás a dizer respeitante aos próximos anos, só que dás a ideia que quando falas de anos que falas de 5, 10 ou 20 anos ...
E sim no próximo ano espero efectivamente uma NAO+/neutra também em especial ... Ups esqueci-me já estou no próximo ano... e o que quero dizer é que provavelmente no próximo ano hidrológico/climatológico teremos esse estado de NAO neutra/positiva...
Mas não consigo falar em anos como tu .... até porque o PDO para mim é apenas mais uma variável, e creio que para a Europa o PDO está para a Europa como o La Nina / El Nino estão para a Europa, ou seja, os seus efeitos não são assim tão claros quanto isso ...
Aqui para a Europa e para o nosso cantinho o tempo que temos é mais uma conjugação de várias variáveis e essa conjugação é que verdadeiramente influencia ....

Senão seria mais agora temos 30 anos chuvosos, depois teriamos 30 anos secos, que piada teria isso ?????

Eu estou á espera do seguinte nos próximos meses: 
Janeiro - temperatura acima da média, chuvoso a norte e centro e seco a sul (10 em 11 anos);
Fevereiro - temperatura abaixo da média, precipitação na média ou ligeiramente abaixo da média;
Março - temperatura acima da média, mês bem seco claro;
Abril - temperatura abaixo da média, precipitação na média ou abaixo da média;
Maio - temperatura na média, precipitação na média (também é tão baixa ... loooll)
Junho - temperatura acima da média, mês seco;
Julho - temperaturas escaldantes, mês seco;
Agosto - temperaturas normais, mês seco;
Setembro - temperatura na média, precipitação (?)


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Frios e secos, onde ???
> Na década de 40-70 que foi o periodo mais chuvoso que tivemos no século passado, associado a um NAO -, frio e chuvoso é aquilo que normalmente estava associado na relação NAO, PDO e Invernos ....
> Recordo que nos super-invernos do antigamente as precipitações aparentemente começavam mais tarde, normalmente em Novembro e prolongavam-se até Março sendo os meses mais chuvosos de forma geral (Norte a Sul) os meses de Dezembro e depois Março..
> Neste momento Março aqui mais a sul já tem de média quase tanto como Maio




Que é mais frio era indiscutível. Quanto à precipitação:

Porto - Serra do Pilar:

1951-1980 : 1235 mm anuais (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-do-porto-serra-do-pilar-4409.html)

1971-2000: Quase igual, cerca de 1250 mm (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_pto.xml)

Bragança:

1951-1980: 741 mm http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-de-braganca-4426.html)

1971 - 2000: 780 mm (http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_bgc.xml)

Comparação Moura / Beja:

Moura (1941 - 1963): 437 mm

Beja (1971 - 2000): 581 mm

Não mudou muito, exceptuando no Alentejo, mas aí o posto de observação é diferente, que pode explicar as diferenças.

Mas quando me referia a frio e seco, não me referia tanto a médias, mas sim a evento extremos. Se fores ao tópico da neve a cotas baixas verás que o número de eventos nas décads entre 40 e 70 é escandalosamente superior ao da década 70-2000. Nos últimos anos, com a tendência de neutralização do PDO, temos assistido a um novo aumento na frequência destes fenómenos.


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Ah .. ok, mas aí estamos a falar mais num periodo de 6 a 9 meses, entendo o que estás a dizer respeitante aos próximos anos, só que dás a ideia que quando falas de anos que falas de 5, 10 ou 20 anos ...
> E sim no próximo ano espero efectivamente uma NAO+/neutra também em especial ... Ups esqueci-me já estou no próximo ano... e o que quero dizer é que provavelmente no próximo ano hidrológico/climatológico teremos esse estado de NAO neutra/positiva...
> Mas não consigo falar em anos como tu .... até porque o PDO para mim é apenas mais uma variável, e creio que para a Europa o PDO está para a Europa como o La Nina / El Nino estão para a Europa, ou seja, os seus efeitos não são assim tão claros quanto isso ...
> Aqui para a Europa e para o nosso cantinho o tempo que temos é mais uma conjugação de várias variáveis e essa conjugação é que verdadeiramente influencia ....
> ...



Quando falo em anos falo talvez nos proximos 1/2 anos...periodo em que entraremos na PDO- de modo mais intenso....obviamente que dentro de um cenario PDO- há variações...mas esse PDO- talvez se aguente por uma decada em media( fora as oscilaçoes quasi-decadais e decadais)

A minha previsão está aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/previsao-sasonal-primavera-verao-2011-a-5246.html


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

David sf disse:


> Que é mais frio era indiscutível. Quanto à precipitação:
> 
> Porto - Serra do Pilar:
> 
> ...



Sim entendo o que dizes ... mas a forma de precipitação é que tem vindo a alterar-se drasticamente mas acho que isso tem a ver com as alterações climáticas, senão vejamos:
- o que dizem os climatologistas é que teremos um forte aumento da temperatura no Verão e tenderá a manter-se mais ou menos no Inverno. Ou seja aumento das amplitudes térmicas anuais (diferenças entre máximas verificadas no Inverno e no Verão). O Verão como grande impulsionador da temperatura anual na PI;
- por outro lado que haverá uma extensão do Verão até Maio e Outubro e que as chuvas ficará mais concentradas nos meses de Inverno, ou seja, entre Dezembro e Fevereiro....

Ora bem o que verificava era que os Invernos tinham uma maior dispersão em termos de pluviosidade falando em relação á normal de 41-70 ou 51-80 se quiseres .... com depressões geralmente menos agrestes, pelo menos em termos de pluviosidade, é como hei-de dizer "ia chovendo".
Actualmente as chuvas são mais concentradas e concentram-se mais em determinados meses, nomeadamente Dezembro afectando de forma diferente as regiões do nosso território....
Dizem-se referente a essas estações embora seja perigoso falar em estações, seria melhor em termos de regiões, mas pronto fizeste um estudo em termos de valores comparativos entre normais ... ok tudo bem, admito que estejam correctos por serem oficiais ... mas se fizesses um outro estudo a nivel mensais irias ver certamente um deslocamento nas precipitações de uns meses para outros...

E não podes mesmo comparar Moura com Beja pois Moura é bem mais seco estando na faixa seca do Alentejo.....

Em termos nacionais a média de 71-2000 é inferior claramente a 61-90 e a 41-70 (alguém pode completar isto, não encontrei os valores), e isto devido á forma como a redução da precipitação em determinados meses afectou o nosso território. 
Infelizmente gostaria de dizer onde foi ... mas falta-me dados , mas por exemplo em relação a Faro e ao Algarve admito o seguinte: (depois de 1940)
Outubro - manteve-se ao longo do século;
Novembro - subiu na decada de 71-2000, face a 61-90;
Dezembro - subiu claramente face a 61-90;
Janeiro - desceu face a 61-90, no gráfico do IM já é ligeiramente abaixo de Fevereiro;
Fevereiro - manteve;
Março - já é mais seco até que Abril;
Abril - parece ter-se mantido;
Maio - cada vez aparenta mais quente e seco;

Nos ultimos 10 anos mais uma vez tem-se mostrado os extremos; o que estava a dizer ... Janeiro a sul é cada vez mais seco, no ultimos 11 anos (ou mais) apenas um foi chuvoso...(superior ao normal: o ano passado)


----------



## SocioMeteo (8 Jan 2011 às 14:25)

Que desilusão de Inverno que estamos a ter estou convencido que se as previsões quinzenais se confirmarem teremos dos 2 meses de Inverno Dezembro,Janeiro mais amenos dos ultimos tempos, temperaturas amenas e as previsões não são nada animadoras preve-se dias quase primaveris para as proximas 2 semanas sem percipitação sol, temperaturas minimas não muito baixas e temperaturas maximas acima dos 16º,17º graus na região de Lisboa.
Que enorme desilusão este Inverno nem deu para aquecer ok no total tivemos 2 episodios de frio nos finais de Novembro e inicios de Dezembro e outro por altura do Natal mas que foram logo atenuados por dias seguintes com temperaturas elevadas para epoca, boicotando logo a Media.
Enfim mais uma prova que as previsões sazonais são pouco fiaveis. 
Sei que muitos portugueses e alguns Users deste forum estão concerteza satisfeitos com este Inverno curto ameno e desinteressante, para mim é uma perfeita desilusão. 
Ainda existe uma pequena esperança que o mês de Fevereiro traga alguma supresa e algum frio mas tenho as minhas duvidas, estou mesmo convencido que em Fevereiro teremos dias ja primaveris... um Inverno igual ao de 2007/2008 que prometeu muito mas se revelou uma desilusão.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Que desilusão de Inverno que estamos a ter estou convencido que se as previsões quinzenais se confirmarem teremos dos 2 meses de Inverno Dezembro,Janeiro mais amenos dos ultimos tempos, temperaturas amenas e as previsões não são nada animadoras preve-se dias quase primaveris para as proximas 2 semanas sem percipitação sol, temperaturas minimas não muito baixas e temperaturas maximas acima dos 16º,17º graus na região de Lisboa.
> Que enorme desilusão este Inverno nem deu para aquecer ok no total tivemos 2 episodios de frio nos finais de Novembro e inicios de Dezembro e outro por altura do Natal mas que foram logo atenuados por dias seguintes com temperaturas elevadas para epoca, boicotando logo a Media.
> Enfim mais uma prova que as previsões sazonais são pouco fiaveis.
> Sei que muitos portugueses e alguns Users deste forum estão concerteza satisfeitos com este Inverno curto ameno e desinteressante, para mim é uma perfeita desilusão.
> Ainda existe uma pequena esperança que o mês de Fevereiro traga alguma supresa e algum frio mas tenho as minhas duvidas, estou mesmo convencido que em Fevereiro teremos dias ja primaveris... um Inverno igual ao de 2007/2008 que prometeu muito mas se revelou uma desilusão.



O mês de Dezembro teve temperaturas abaixo do normal, não foram 10 diazitos de tempo quente que "boicotaram" o resto do mês. Este mês de Janeiro é que está a ser bastante quente.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Que desilusão de Inverno que estamos a ter estou convencido que se as previsões quinzenais se confirmarem teremos dos 2 meses de Inverno Dezembro,Janeiro mais amenos dos ultimos tempos, temperaturas amenas e as previsões não são nada animadoras preve-se dias quase primaveris para as proximas 2 semanas sem percipitação sol, temperaturas minimas não muito baixas e temperaturas maximas acima dos 16º,17º graus na região de Lisboa.
> Que enorme desilusão este Inverno nem deu para aquecer ok no total tivemos 2 episodios de frio nos finais de Novembro e inicios de Dezembro e outro por altura do Natal mas que foram logo atenuados por dias seguintes com temperaturas elevadas para epoca, boicotando logo a Media.
> Enfim mais uma prova que as previsões sazonais são pouco fiaveis.
> Sei que muitos portugueses e alguns Users deste forum estão concerteza satisfeitos com este Inverno curto ameno e desinteressante, para mim é uma perfeita desilusão.
> Ainda existe uma pequena esperança que o mês de Fevereiro traga alguma supresa e algum frio mas tenho as minhas duvidas, estou mesmo convencido que em Fevereiro teremos dias ja primaveris... um Inverno igual ao de 2007/2008 que prometeu muito mas se revelou uma desilusão.



Ainda antes de Fevereiro a temperatura deve descer para valores abaixo da média. Nota-se já ao longe a possibilidade de mudança de padrão com a assunção da dorsal atlântica dentro de 7/10 dias. Apesar de já termos visto muitas saídas malucas a 300 e tal horas, a verdade é que nos últimos 2 dias começaram a ganhar consistência, estando já a média dos ensembles do GFS abaixo de 0ºC a 850 hpa no norte do país a partir de dia 20. Portanto muito longe de estar terminado, não vamos dar por perdido o inverno que ainda não vai a meio.

De qualquer modo grande fiasco das previsões sazonais neste início de inverno, previam um Janeiro muito seco no norte do país, e acho que já está muito perto da normal em muitas EMAs. Se não houver uma clara mudança de padrão, com o aparecimento de altas pressões na Escandinávia ou Islândia, poderemos dizer que foi um fiasco escandaloso. Falhariam quase todas.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2011 às 15:05)

Ya ... e os modelos davam isto tudo exactamente ao contrário daquilo que davam os modelos ....
Olhando assim á lupa, eu diria que os modelos aprestam-se para falharem todos sem excepção relativamente a este mês ..... isto claro a menos que isto dê uma volta de 180º na ultima decada do mês !!
Neste momento os modelos de previsão sazonal dão uma anomalia muito grande a sul e perto do normal no Norte ... mas olhando aos modelos eu diria que será exactamente ao contrário ....


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2011 às 16:32)

Este inverno até não se tem portado mal, pelo menos por aqui. Desde meados de Novembro até ao dia de hoje já tive, por aqui, uns 26 dias com temperatura média igual ou inferior a 5,0ºC (mais ou menos metade do que costuma ocorrer num inverno). Os valores de precipitação também estão dentro do normal. O que está a desiludir é este inicio de Janeiro com valores bem acima do que é normal. Então nestes últimos 4 dias os valores de temperatura foram mais típicos de um mês de Abril que de Janeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 16:59)

Dan disse:


> Este inverno até não se tem portado mal, pelo menos por aqui. Desde meados de Novembro até ao dia de hoje já tive, por aqui, uns 26 dias com temperatura média igual ou inferior a 5,0ºC (mais ou menos metade do que costuma ocorrer num inverno). Os valores de precipitação também estão dentro do normal. O que está a desiludir é este inicio de Janeiro com valores bem acima do que é normal. Então nestes últimos 4 dias os valores de temperatura foram mais típicos de um mês de Abril que de Janeiro.



É um pouco de memória curta. Já viste a quantidades de posts durantes as vagas de frio de Novembro e Dezembro a dizer que este estava a ser um ano muito frio?


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

Eu acho desculpaveis os erros dos modelos sazonais....dada a complexidade do actual padrão atmosferico no HN.

Acredito piamente que Fev-Mar-Abr será um trimestre fresco e com precipitações proximas ao normal a Norte e um pouco abaixo da media a Sul...com o padrão predominante a ser o de AA entre os Acores-Madeira e as ilhas Britanicas/Islandia, com fluxos frescos e moderadamente humidos de N/NW....frio mas um moderado frio Atlantico, bem longe das entradas ( pelo menos directas) de NE/E


----------



## SocioMeteo (8 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

Dan disse:


> Este inverno até não se tem portado mal, pelo menos por aqui. Desde meados de Novembro até ao dia de hoje já tive, por aqui, uns 26 dias com temperatura média igual ou inferior a 5,0ºC (mais ou menos metade do que costuma ocorrer num inverno). Os valores de precipitação também estão dentro do normal. O que está a desiludir é este inicio de Janeiro com valores bem acima do que é normal. Então nestes últimos 4 dias os valores de temperatura foram mais típicos de um mês de Abril que de Janeiro.



a temperatura media mensal em Janeiro em Bragança de 4,4º graus abaixo dos 5º não sei onde está o extraordinario pelo facto de ter valores de temperatura media inferiores a 5º nada demais. A fonte que eu consulto ainda não tem disponivel os valores Medios tanto do ano de 2010 como do mês de Dezembro, quando tiver acesso a essa informação poderei falar com maior fiablidade. Mas penso que em maior parte do territorio não se vai registar uma anomalia negativa no mês de Dezembro mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

SocioMeteo disse:


> a temperatura media mensal em Janeiro em Bragança de 4,4º graus abaixo dos 5º não sei onde está o extraordinario pelo facto de ter valores de temperatura media inferiores a 5º nada demais. A fonte que eu consulto ainda não tem disponivel os valores Medios tanto do ano de 2010 como do mês de Dezembro, quando tiver acesso a essa informação poderei falar com maior fiablidade. Mas penso que em maior parte do territorio não se vai registar uma anomalia negativa no mês de Dezembro mas posso estar enganado.



Extraordinário são estes elevados valores de temperatura em Janeiro, mas o mês ainda só leva 8 dias. Quanto aos 27 dias com temperatura igual ou inferior a 5,0ºC, estes foram registados quase na totalidade nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro. Neste Janeiro apenas se registou 1 dia. Na normal de 1971/2000, a temperatura média de Novembro é de 8,2ºC e a de Dezembro é 5,6ºC. Em 2010 estes dois meses tiveram anomalia negativa.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

Dan disse:


> Extraordinário são estes elevados valores de temperatura em Janeiro, mas o mês ainda só leva 8 dias. Quanto aos 27 dias com temperatura igual ou inferior a 5,0ºC, estes foram registados quase na totalidade nos meses de Novembro e Dezembro. Neste Janeiro apenas se registou 1 dia. Na normal de 1971/2000, a temperatura média de Novembro é de 8,2ºC e a de Dezembro é 5,6ºC. Em 2010 estes dois meses tiveram anomalia negativa.



Se a segunda metade do mês não for muito fria vamos ter uma anomalia  de temperatura bem positiva em Janeiro

O mês que normalmente costuma ser o mais frio está a deixar muito a desejar no que toca a temperaturas baixas, mas pelo menos tem chovido bem...


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

Se estamos a discutir previsões sazonais, a uma escala temporal mais alargada, vamos esperar, fazer médias com períodos mais alargados ou  esperar pelo relatório de clima do IM.
Note-se que o mês de Dezembro registou anomalia negativa das temperaturas.

É salutar, no entanto, confrontar os modelos com as observações... mas convém esperar que elas sejam feitas.

cps

bernardino


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

Enquanto não saem os mapas do IM, segundo a reanálise (de baixa resolução) as anomalias (referentes a 1968-1996) para o primeiro mês do Inverno climatológico foram estas:


*Temperatura*







*Precipitação*


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 22:09)

Vince disse:


> Enquanto não saem os mapas do IM, segundo a reanálise (de baixa resolução) as anomalias (referentes a 1968-1996) para o primeiro mês do Inverno climatológico foram estas:
> 
> 
> *Temperatura*
> ...



Esses mapas são muito irrealistas, Bragança está aí como tendo tido um mês normal em relação À precipitação, mas segundo o ogimet registou mais de 200mm.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> Enquanto não saem os mapas do IM, segundo a reanálise (de baixa resolução) as anomalias (referentes a 1968-1996) para o primeiro mês do Inverno climatológico foram estas:



é muito interessante comparar as cartas postadas hoje pelo Vince (reanálise) com as colocadas pelo DAVID Sd na primeira página deste tópico.
Bem sei que as do Vince de hoje são só para um mês, pelo que a comparação não tem validade... mas tem a sua piada.


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Jan 2011 às 09:46)

Pelas fontes que consultei parece que vem ai FRIO  e parece que vem para ficar mas vamos esperar para ver.

Cumps


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2011 às 10:40)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelas fontes que consultei parece que vem ai FRIO  e parece que vem para ficar mas vamos esperar para ver.
> 
> Cumps



Que fontes?
Isso assim parece meio caído do céu não?!


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2011 às 11:18)

Tambem to curioso em saber quais essas fontes, quando poderes posta ai que o que eu quero é frio no proximo mês


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Jan 2011 às 12:29)

Eheheheh calma pessoal as fontes que consulto são só de senso comum mas por vezes valem tanto como os Mapas de previsões sazonais: 

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast2.aspx 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp

Ambas as previsões determinam um descrescimo da temperatura a partir da proxima semana normalmente quando isto acontence signfica que a temperatura ira naturalmente descer.
Mas vamos esperar para ver .


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eheheheh calma pessoal as fontes que consulto são só de senso comum mas por vezes valem tanto como os Mapas de previsões sazonais:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast2.aspx
> 
> ...



Realmente já sei as previsões para o próximo mês
E pensava eu que ele falava de algum modelo de previsão sazonal, ou coisa parecida, enfim mais do mesmo ...
Recordo que este tópico chama-se "Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11" ...

Relativamente ao tópico em questão parece-me que relativamente a este mês existem muitos modelos que poderão muito bem falhar a previsão para este mês ....
Destaque ainda que os modelos olhando ao que modelam para o trimestre Fev/Março/Abril, e de acordo com MetOffice, NCEP, NASA .. ect .. teria uma forte anomalia do z500 (anomalia negativa na pressão aos 500 hpa) nesse trimestre, sendo que em alguns essa anomalia seria registada este mês...
Em resumo estaria previsto assim uma NAO - certamente, e a localização desta vez das altas pressões na Escandinávia até ao UK !!
Agora a minha questão é:
- a NOAA indica que até dia 28 Janeiro teremos uma NAO positiva;
- os modelos de previsão a médio prazo no máximo dos 15 dias, indica tempo anticiclónico nos locais onde devia ser ciclónico, o que para mim indica que lá se vai as previsões deles (sazonais) por um canudo, relativamente ao mês em questão. Claro que em relação aos próximos 3 meses não se pode ainda garantir nada..
- Por isso não me parece que antes do final do mês o cenário Anticiclónico se altere;

PS: Pode ser que seja parecido com o ano passado, em que começou a secar por esta altura mas voltou em força no final do mês !!


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ambas as previsões determinam um descrescimo da temperatura a partir da proxima semana normalmente quando isto acontence signfica que a temperatura ira naturalmente descer.



É verdade, e digo mais.. "_Estar vivo é o contrário de estar morto_!" 

Vá, fora de brincadeira.. 
Como disse o Aurélio isso não será propriamente uma previsão sazonal, nem sequer se está a ir buscar ferramentas para tal mas ok.
Sim é um facto que deverá arrefecer, se não acontecer é de facto um Janeiro muito anormal.
Daí a extrapolar assim as coisas para Fevereiro estamos muito longe.
E mesmo nos modelos não sazonais, o longo prazo vem constantemente adiando cenários de frio mais intenso, o normal. Embora o tente ameaçar. 
Vamos ver se em tempo útil cedo em Fevereiro, ou se tarde demais..


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Fev 2011 às 21:49)

que frustante este Inverno depois de um mês de Janeiro ameno onde não aconteceu nada de especial temos dias primaveris no inicio de Fevereiro que treta desculpem o desabafo....


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2011 às 13:15)

O mês de Janeiro foi um pouco desinteressante na Europa


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

Alem do pouco frio verificado,a precipitacao foi quase nula, especialmente na Suiça e Centro e Sul da França (muitas zonas com 0mm).
Comeca muito mal o Ano,este mes de Fevereiro devera seguir o mesmo caminho nestas zonas..
preocupante esta falta de Precipitaçao.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Set 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite! Como ainda estou a entrar na onda da meteo, podes dizer-me como vão ser os meses de Outubro/Novembro? 
Agradeço


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Set 2012 às 07:12)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Como ainda estou a entrar na onda da meteo, podes dizer-me como vão ser os meses de Outubro/Novembro?
> Agradeço



Outra vez no tópico errado?
Este sim pode-te ajudar:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...tono-inverno-2012-13-a-6622-3.html#post342737

Afinal não estamos em 2010!!


----------

